# Naruto Chapter 574 Discussion Thread



## Klue (Feb 8, 2012)

Predict away! 



			
				Hiroshi said:
			
		

> Some things you should keep in mind before posting:
> 
> 1. Don't post if you can't keep on-topic.
> 2. Don't post if you're going to flame others.
> ...





FitzChivalry said:


> Let's hope there will come a time when people will stop asking if Raws are out when there are no new threads to dicuss the release of the latest chapter, therefore _meaning_ that there _is_ no new Raw out. This widespread density kills a piece of me off weekly.
> 
> It's like asking if there's an earthquake occuring while everything around you isn't shaking. Or better yet, like an annoying kid in the backseat of his parents car asking over and over if they're there yet, despite the fact that they're driving full speed on the highway. Cut down on the agony spamming, simply look in the main Konoha Telegrams section, check the spoiler thread where the Raw links are always posted, or if the Raw's been out for some time, see if new threads have been made and you people will have your answer. If nothing's posted, then there obviously isn't a released Raw chapter yet. For Christ's sake.


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 8, 2012)

Damn, I should have realized that noone had made this yet.  Frist toast.

Tobi admits defeat and starts on another plan.


----------



## bearzerger (Feb 8, 2012)

Sasuke meets Suigetsu and Juugo. They talk, Suigetsu and Juugo both are surprised at how callously Sasuke speaks of disposing of Karin. Sasuke tells them that he no longer needs them and walk straight past them. Back to Tobi vs naruto where Tobi finally unleashes GM. At the end of the chapter Kabuto finds out that Sasuke is without chaperone and is about to go and take him when dum-di-dum Itachi drops in on him.


----------



## Taijukage (Feb 8, 2012)

Kabuto's challenge. 

cut to.
secluded mountain base. 
kabuto: kukuku..madara is finally getting serious. the kage's wont last long. 
a shadow steps out, red eyes shining in the darkness. 
shadow: he will not get that chance. 
kabuto: so you've come...itachi. 

scene change. 
sakura turns to shizune. 
shizune: are you worried about naruto?
sakura: don't worry about him. if i know naruto, he may not even need our help. i know naruto better than pretty much anyone. 
she blushes slightly. 
shizune: heh...so you finally realised it. you-
they are the first to come to the battlefield. 
naruto: sakura chan? 
sakura: kuchiyose no jutsu!
a giant slug bursts forth from the ground. 
tobi: so this is tsunade's apprentice...

scene change. 
kabuto: i must say you found me sooner than expected. i assume you have some sort of plan but i don't plan to underestimate you any longer. 
itachi: it was you behind this technique all along? kabuto, this has gone far enough. i will end edo tensei and myself with it. 
kabuto: you sound confident. 
itachi: every jutsu has a weakness. i need only find it. 
kabuto: (thinking) i'm in trouble. i'll need to re-summon madara here to help. calm down...i still have "that" jutsu. 
kabuto: tsk tsk. you should have known better than to face me alone. 
itachi leaps forward with a kunai, blocked by a kusanagi sword. 
kabuto: you were hailed as the genius of the uchiha clan. please don't disappoint me. 
kabuto raises his hand and does a one armed seal. itachi charges in to stop him. they duel again, and itachi realises his mangekeyo is shutting down. 
itachi: damn it...you regained some measure of control over me and supressed my mangekeyo. 
kabuto: you didn't seriously think i would fight in this war and not be able to defend myself? its actually a special drug i devised. i am able to supress an uchiha's power with an invisible poison gas. just by being near me you get weaker by the second. the fake madara does not even know who he is dealing with. 
itachi: i left sasuke to naruto but i came here to defeat you once and for all. that is what i will do. 
kabuto: are you sure? you were the one who filled sasuke's head with twisted ideas of power and hatred. the clan, the clan....such a bloodsoaked destiny sasuke has. what use is preserving their reputation when sasuke has put the final nail in their coffin? kukuku. you weak sorry fool! how does it feel huh? how does it feel to have slain your whole family, to have betrayed your village? you created a monster and in the end were destroyed by him. 
itachi in anger grabs kabuto's cloak, who laughs, then raises his hand again, but instead of trying to do a hand seal, he points to the figure standing in the rain behind them. 
voice: brother?
Sasuke steps out to face the two. 
itachi: sasuke...
when itachi is distracted, there is an explosion of smoke, and kabuto disappears into an empty coffin. 
kabuto: (thinking) retreat was necessary this time. i can't take on the two of them at once. even with my supressing poison ninjutsu. 
sasuke: (thinking) what the hell is this?
his expression is of soft confusion. 
sasuke: how are you here, big brother?
itachi: the vile jutsu orochimaru perfected, named edo tensei. i was summoned here by kabuto. i met naruto as well. 
sasuke: hn. 
itachi: don't you want to join him? 
sasuke hardens, getting angry. 
sasuke: he should have told you. i have no intention of going back to that corrupt village, or talking to that blonde loser! the only fate he has in front of him is death. 
itachi: this isn't what i wanted you to be...
sasuke: kabuto called you a weak sorry fool. i'm inclined to agree. why would i want to be a hero? heroes are overrated and foolish. they know nothing of hatred and pain. they sacrifice themselves for people who hate and fear them. its as you said brother. gain power and you run the risk of becoming hated. 
itachi: sasuke i want you to save konoha, not destroy it! i had to do what i did, for the greater good. 
sasuke: what is that, itachi? what did our clan die for? nothing. there's no meaning to life or death. all that matters is my revenge. 
itachi: you've fallen so low...
sasuke: no i've risen. high above the stigma of this rotten world. above the very limits of human ability. my eyes see better than they ever have before. i have plans for not just konoha but the entire shinobi world. my amaterasu will burn it all, and from the ashes, humanity will rise again with me at the top. never again will i be weak. itachi: sasuke...my allegiance is to konoha, to peace! i will do ANYTHING to ensure it. 
sasuke: don't lecture me. as you told me brother, i clung to life and lived unsightly. 
if your not with me...then you aren't the real itachi. 
sasuke starts spitting in crazed fury. 
sasuke: look at your eyes! this bastard kabuto has just made a pale copy! but you need not worry. you can rest now. let me beat you! let me test out my eyes! let me kill you, doppleganger!
itachi: its not too late! stop this madness! 
sasuke: mad, am i? then i will show you how mad i can really be! GRAAAAHHH!
his EMS activates and he jumps forward with his kusangi. 
itachi: (thinking) sorry naruto, sorry gokage. but it looks like i must attend to sasuke myself, and finally correct my past mistakes. 
text: Sasuke once again challenges Itachi to mortal combat! the power of EMS unleashed!


----------



## Gabe (Feb 8, 2012)

we see the kages and madara fight


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Feb 8, 2012)

I predict Sasuke killing some1.  He's bloodlusted.  If he ever were to face Ton-ton, he'd be having an Amaterasu BBQed pork ribs for dinner.  Nice and slow burn with that smoky flavor.


----------



## Mayaki (Feb 8, 2012)

Suigetsu and Juugo getting killed by Sasuke. Reinforcements helping Naruto out. Tobi retreating.
That's what I predict for the next time..


----------



## Yozora (Feb 8, 2012)

Oh man it's gonna be epic if Sasuke meet Konoha 11 and killed at least 1 of them.


----------



## Benzaiten (Feb 8, 2012)

More talking and running?

Inoichi faints?

Sasuke follows the Alliance's footprints and heads toward Naruto? Or Sasuke meets up with whoever he's smiling at assuming he's not that far gone yet?

We go back to the Kages?


----------



## Raging Bird (Feb 8, 2012)

Shukaku Appears 

Karin Appears 

Itachi is nowhere to be found


----------



## dream (Feb 8, 2012)

We'll probably see the fight with Tobi and perhaps a glimpse of the Madara before the chapter cuts to a panel or two of Itachi reaching Kabuto.


----------



## Kai (Feb 8, 2012)

There's been enough time lapse, cliff hangers, and cover arts dedicated to Sasuke healing and looking cool.

He should be the focus before Madara vs. Kages or Itachi vs. Kabuto. Probably even before Naruto vs. Tobi, if only a gimpse of his EMS powers against the rest of the Alliance.

I'm willing to wager that he has a tremendous AOE attack. Should be proper if he's facing an army.


----------



## Tyrannos (Feb 8, 2012)

*Chapter 574 Prediction*:   Tobi's last Gambit.

Madara learns that Sasuke approaches and decides to have some fun with Naruto by revealing a bit of who he truely is.


----------



## Foxve (Feb 8, 2012)

Sasuke proceeds to killing a majoraty of the alliance when they catch up to him. Or he turns around and heads towards them


----------



## Raging Bird (Feb 8, 2012)

The alliance will attack Tobi non stop for 10 minutes  then Naruto will hit him with the RasenShuriken landing the first blow on Tobi


----------



## Star★Platinum (Feb 8, 2012)

*Prediction for next few chapters)*
*Invunerable?!:*
Rain continues to fall on the battlefield.
Tobi: None of this matters, you've used up your five minutes, you're completely spent and I've yet to fight.  Your pathetic journey ends here nine tails.
Naruto: (smiling) You're wrong, i choose to fight for something, If i can't defeat you here then it was all for nothing, my friends acknowledged me for nothing.
(Flashbacks of Itachi's friendship speech and similar quotes)
Bee: Naruto's all spent! Maybe it's time to repent!"
Gai: Kakashi, this doesn't look good our opponent is wielding that rinnegan the guy who levelled Konoha used, is there anything we can do?
Kakashi: It has a weakness, there's a five second cool down period between usage, and we have him out numbered, we can use it to our advantage.
Tobi: You're rather lucky i need to take you alive, the Gedo mazo is of no used to me here.
*-Tobi proceeds to dash down from it's head, and launches forward towards Naruto-*

Kakashi: Here he comes!
*Tobi appears to aim for Naruto, but phases through Naruto completely, taking them all by surprise. He resolidifies and punches Gai to the side*
Tobi: I'll have to take out these two first before securing the beasts.
*Bee in his beats state throws a fist down and seemingly crushes Tobi beneath it.*
Bee:Got him?!
*Tobi phases upwards through the fist and appears on his arm, and begins to suck him inside the mask*
Naruto: Shit!
*Kakashi rakiri's Tobi, who cancels the suction to phase through the attack.*
Kakashi: He's unable to strike while in that ghost-like form, we need to keep him under pressure and attack as a counter!
Tobi: Your analysis is quite correct, you should thank the uchiha for that.
Narutos mind: I need to enter sage mode, but there's no way i can gather the natural energy with an opponent like this..what do i do?!
*Kakashi attempts to attack Tobi, who phases, then rephases as a counter and attempts to strike.*
Kakashi:Now! (leaping away)
*Bee fires a blast at tobi, seemingly hitting him head on.*
As the smoke clears we see Tobi holding out his hand, having absorbed the attack using the Rinnegan's absorption technique.
Tobi:However Kakashi, having regained the rinnegan means the weakness of my jutsu no longer apply here,  I am essentially,  invunerable.


----------



## Penance (Feb 8, 2012)

I predict...a shift to the Madara fight?


----------



## jplaya2023 (Feb 8, 2012)

Alright i was sent 2 possible spoilers, i will post this one now and the other one early next week

Chapter 574 - An eye for an eye

*2 Page Spread of the Rookie 9 running towards Naruto*

Neiji "!!!!!!"

Hinata "Neiji cum what's wrong"

Neiji "There is a disturbing chakra over 5 kilometers north from here, i'm going to check it out"

Lee "Neiji i will go with you"

Neiji "No, go save naruto, if this is what i think it is, your eyes won't stand a chance"

*Scene switches to Sasuke standing above a canyon 150 feet off ground*

Sasuke "It's time i put the Hawk plan into motion, Konoha, Naruto, Kakashi will die at my hands".

Sasuke "!!!!"

Sasuke "It seems with these eyes, i'm able to sense chakra of those around me within a 50 mile radius." Lot's of chakra's i never sensed before, 1 is Naruto, the other one is ginormous.

Sasuke "It appears someone is approaching me and fast, I will test these eyes out on them" 

*Scene switches to Tobi/Naruto*

Tobi "It seems like you're all out of vitality 9 tails"

*Naruto Panting* "My chakra reserves are large now that i have Kurama don't count me out yet"

*A sage mode clone is seen attacking tobi from underground with a chibi rasengen, but it phases through tobi*

Tobi "Pathetic, an attack like that would NEV...." 

*before he finishes Kakashi lands a rakiri that cracks half of tobi's mask*

Tobi "Gwaahah, he used the clone as a trick to get me to go intangible and attack with kakashi just like....." *Tobi flashes back to his fight with Minato"

Tobi "You 2 have great team work, it's to bad it ends today"

*Tobi closes his eyes and opens his eyes with 2 EMS*

Tobi "Behold the power of the sage"

*Tobi levitates to the sky and begins making the dog - lion - tiger- fox - sheep seals*

*Ninpou, Super Nova Whirlwind*

*A mass of rocks inflamed with fire encompasses the sky*

Naruto "Gigantic"

Bee "Damn, Madara is going to ball to he falls eh"

Hachibi "Shut up" *flicks bee*

Gai "Looks like my youth is up, no choice but to......"

*Kakashi looks at Gai with a sad face*

*Scene switches to Sasuke*

*Sasuke is jumping through trees*

Sasuke "!!!"

*Sasuke dodges 15 shurikens coming at all angles*

Sasuke "Pathetic. I sensed you coming for miles, it seems we will finally see which clan has the better vision"

Neiji "Hmphh, i could of very easily been standing in your position, but my fate was changed that day" *Neiji recalls fighting Naruto"

Sasuke "Enough chat, it's time i show you why the uchiha clan has the strongest eyes in the villiage"

*Sasuke charges at neiji with chidori*

*Neiji, does 2 quick seals and has visible chakra cloak around his body*

*Neiji sticks out 2 fingers filled with blue chakra* *JYUUUKEN*

*Neiji and Sasuke's jutsu strike at the same causing the trees in the forest to collaspe*

Sasuke "It seems as your not all talk afterall"

Neiji "Hmphh i'im just getting warmed up"

Sasuke "Let's continue"

*Sasuke lifts his hands and amaretusu is radiating from his fingers forming a shape of a sword*

Neiji "So he's managed to control the black flames to this extent, i must be careful" 

Neiji "Celestrial Gates 5th Gate open"

*Chakra is formed in shape of a tengu around his body and his eyes have turned blue*

*Sasuke shunshins and strikes neiji with the sword*

*Neiji moved so fast sasuke hit the after image left by Neiji*

*Neiji kicks at sasuke knocking him into a cliff 250 meters away from the fight*

Sasuke *smirks*

Sasuke "He's stronger than i thought, this is getting exciting"

*Neiji shunshins instantly to Sasuke*

Neiji "I guess that's enough warmup eh sasuke?"

*Sasuke spits out blood and smiles*

Sasuke "I guess your right, i'll go right to the part where i kill you now"

*Sasuke forms complete susano around him with black flame arrows and rakiri shield*

Sasuke "I may not have the weapons my brother has but this is more than enough for you"

Neiji "Hmph, gates won't be enough here, i'll have to use that"

Sasuke "!!!!"

*Neiji forms 4 seals quickly and closes and opens his eyes*

*Neiji's eyes have the byakugun but with a 3 tomoe uchiha pattern in the inside of the eyes*

Sasuke "!!"

Neiji "I awakened these eyes a while back, but never had anyone strong i can show them to."

Neiji "This is the Mangkeyo Byakugun, used with combining my DNA into Uchiha DNA"

Neiji "Let's see who's eyes are the strongest"

*Neiji levitates to the sky and raises his fist*


CLASH "Neiji awakens his hidden power but sasuke remains confident"


----------



## Heshimaru (Feb 8, 2012)

Naruto 574: Sasuke In Battle


Tobi: ...Even if I don't capture him alive... I'll stop him.
*Tobi pulls the Madara Fan off of his back. Naruto stares at him.*

Kakashi: "It's not over yet. He's still ready to go."

Naruto: "Don't worry about it... I'll beat him myself."

Kakashi: "Are you crazy?! You just exhaughsted your stamina bringing out the nine-tails' chakra. Don't be selfish, Naruto."

Gai: "Agreed. No matter what you say, Naruto... We're all in this together..."

Naruto: Kakashi-sensei... Uber-brow-sensei... They really want to help.

***SCENE SWITCHES TO THE KYUUBI INSIDE OF NARUTO***

Kurama: They're your mentors after all.

Naruto: Heh... Then we'll all beat this fake Madara guy... Together! That includes you, Kurama-san. We need your power.

Kurama: I told you already, that form is risky. My chakra is not infinite.

Naruto: But he's really strong! There's got to be some way you can help.

Kurama: Like I said, it's dangerous... But if you're willing to risk it, I'll help you.

Naruto: Yeah! Lets go!

***SCENE SWITCHES TO SHINOBI ARMY RUNNING TOWARDS NARUTO***

**The sound of poudles splashing due to the running**

Hinata: Naruto... We'll be there!

Neji: "Hm? Someone's up ahead."

Shikamaru: "Who is it? An ally?"

Sakura: This feeling... That's... 
"Wait! I think I know who's up ahead!"

Sai: "Who is it, Sakura-chan?"

***SCENE SWITCHES TO A FIGURE STANDING IN THE DARKNESS BEFORE THEM***

Sasuke: ...

Lee: "That's Sasuke!"

Chouji: "Sa-Sasuke...?!

**All Shinobi stop and look at Sasuke who stands above them**

Sasuke: *Steps forward*
"Good... They've fallen in line, just as I wanted..."

Shikamaru: "What the hell is he talking about? Why is Sasuke even here?"

Ino: He's definitely changed... Much different from before!

Kiba: "Just who do you think you are?! Betraying the village and joing Orochimaru! Now the Akatsuki! What's gotten into you?!"

Lee: "Do you even have an answer!?"

Sasuke: *Gives them all a terrifying look*

Kiba: "The fuck? Are you deaf?!"

Shino: "It's no use talking to him. In fact, we might just have to fight him off."

Sakura: Fight... Sasuke-kun...?

Sasuke: *Steps forward again*
"Every last one of you will die slowly."

**Sasuke has Sharingan awakened. He jumps down to his the army and runs toward them. But seem as if he disappeared**

Lee: Such speed!! He's faster than Gai-sensei!!!!!

**Sasuke appears behind them as 12 ninja drop in an instant. He didn't even have to draw his sword to defeat them.**

Sai: *Begins to draw in his scroll*
"He's far stronger than I though... This is the power Danzo-sama fought against?!

Chouji: "Bring it on! Expansion Jutsu!"
*Chouji grows large*
"Meat Tank!" (human bolder)
*Chouji begins to roll toward Sasuke*


Shikamaru: "Chouji, don't let up!"
This is troublesome. I'll have to get him with my Shadow Binding.

**Chouji closes in on Sasuke, and Sasuke begins to make hand seals. He then shoots an extremely powerful fire ball that is even larger than Chouji**

Neji: "No!! He'll not oly kill Chouji... He'll wipe us all out with that!!"

Sakura: "Oh no!"

***CHAPTER ENDS***


----------



## Lord_Tenchi (Feb 8, 2012)

Neji vs Sasuke sounds awesome, finally we see neji show his growth since part 1!


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 8, 2012)

Lord_Tenchi said:


> Neji vs Sasuke sounds awesome, finally we see neji show his growth since part 1!


I hate Neji as much as the next guy, but this is just cruel.


----------



## calimike (Feb 8, 2012)

Naruto Preview here


It look like Sasuke meet Naruto at battlefield?

I predict Tobi is running out of option and what to do with Naruto


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Feb 9, 2012)

I know there is roughly around 16 pages per chapter, and I know there is enough events happening to easily fill those 16 chapters. 

All I ask is that Sasuke occupies one, not for hype or anything but to simply prove that Kishi is making progress and isn't simply "Throwing us a bone" so to speak.

By the looks of 573 Tobi vs. Naruto isn't going to end anytime soon.

This battle is likely the climax of the war.


----------



## Deadway (Feb 9, 2012)

*Naruto 574 Predictions*
*Failure.*

_Scene starts with Itachi jumping through a field in the rain_
Itachi: *the chakra network is becoming more vivid, I;ll soon reach whoever is controlling the Edo Tensei*
Itachi: *However....I cannot guarantee this plan of mine will work.*
Kabuto: Hmm, it seems Itachi's piece is rather close. I can't deal with him while I'm controlling Madara and Muu. I'll have to use *that* if he makes it here as a substitute.
Kabuto: Although...it seems my work is almost done....same goes for Tobi kukuku

_Scene switches to Sasuke_
_Sasuke is jumping through a field when he sees a bunch of people_
Alliance: Everyone halt!
Fodder 1: Who are you? Where is your headband?
Sasuke: Who knows. 
Fodder 2: If you're the enemy, we won't hold back.
Sasuke: Hm...(Sasuke glares at them with murderous intent)
Alliance is uneasy and moves back
Fodder: This guy...he's not some ordinary kid.

HQ-
Ao: I'm picking up the same chakra of that guy at the summit, he's near some of our men who are on their way to help Naruto
Shikaku: Sa-Sasuke's in front of them?
Ao: Yea...and judging by that chakra of his...this isn't good.
Shikaku: Tel them to retreat as fast as they can, DO NO ENGAGE!
Fodder: Just got word from HQ, this guy is serious, we have to retreat!
Sasuke takes his sword and charges towards them
Fodders: Shit !
Sasuke: !?
_Itachi parry's the sword_
Itachi: It looks like Naruto wasn't joking, Madara has corrupted.
Sasuke: What--who are you?
Itachi: It's me Sasuke. I was brought back by Edo Tensei, so has many of us.
Sasuke: Brought back? What the hell is going on!
Fodder: That guy int he dark red robe...he's an edo tensei...what's going on?
Itachi: Leave this place at once.
Fodder: R-right.
Sasuke: ....explain.
Itachi: No, you do the explaining. Why have you done the exact opposite of what I wanted you to do.
Sasuke: The leaf sent you on a death missions and killed our entire clan! I won't stand for it.
Itachi: The entire point was to create peace. You call this peace, Sasuke.
*Itachi points at himself*
Sasuke: ....!
Itachi: I've been brought back by Edo Tensei to help do what I died for. And you're participating in this. 
Sasuke: You were the only thing I had left. The leaf took that away to. Now I have nothing. 
Itachi: So you won't help me put an end to this war, rather, you would march right by me and kill anyone and everyone to make yourself feel better.
_Sasuke starts laughing_
Sasuke: Can you read minds..ni-san.
Itachi: !.....
Itachi: I'm disappointing Sasuke. I failed my mission, and my chance to make you a hero. Now, your real brother will have to do what I started.
Sasuke: ....Real brother?
Itachi: Naruto.
_Sasuke becomes angry_
Sasuke: Enough...you're just like them now...you're not my brother.
_Sasuke attacks Itachi_
_Sasuke sword misses and Itachi jumps back_
Sasuke: Chidori Nagashi!
Itachi: !!
_Sasuke streams his chidori in the rain _
_Itachi jumps_
Itachi: This is just like before.
Sasuke: Amaterasu!
Itachi: Amaterasu!
_The eyes cancel each other out_
_As Itachi lands he launches forward at Sasuke
Sasuke does the same_
_Itachi and Sasuke activate their Mangekyo right as they're about to clash_
Itachi/Sasuke: Susano!
_Itachi's sword is blocked by Sasuke's Amaterasu Sword_
Itachi: So this is what my Eternal Mangeyou would have done to me. Interesting.
Sasuke: This is my power.
_As the Susano's are clashing Sasuke and Itachi both jump out of them and grab each other in the air, they both make eye contact._
Sasuke: Time to finis-
Itachi: Tsukyomi!
Sasuke: ...this..place is.
Sasuke is in the same position as Kakashi was.
Itachi: I used this on those I want to teach lessons to, or those I decide to kill. Slowly. Painfully.
Sasuke: Just like Kakashi described it...
Itachi: Even with my Mangekyou...you're still not strong enough...you'll never defeat Naruto at this level.
Sasuke: .....You underestimate my capabilities.
Itachi: !?
_They come back in the real world_
_As they're in the air Sasuke cuts Itachi open with his sword
Itachi falls down_
Itachi: What...impossible....you didn't break out of it this time...what did you do...
Sasuke: So this is the power of the Eternal Mangekyou Sharingan.
_Sasuke raises his hand._
_Kirin forms above him_
Itachi: I-I..can't move...did he...no..
Sasuke: There won't be a next time.
Kirin strikes Itachi and he's vaporised...
_Itachi's body begins to regenerate but he's on the ground_
_Sasuke impales him with Amaterasu blade._
Itachi: Gah...
Sasuke: Whatever you regenerate..will be burnt, forever. 
Sasuke: Goodbye, Itachi.
*End panel shows Itachi's burning corps and Sasuke walking away in the rain sheathing his sword.*


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 9, 2012)

574: Escape!!!

Tobi say you appear to have the upper-hand
but I have a trump-card.. behold!
Tobi raises his hand and it glows

Scene switch to Hinata
She is running alongside Neji
When suddenly she see's lights flash before her eyes!
She screams
Her eyes turn dark and she vanishes from sight

Scene switch to Naruto
Hinata appears besides Tobi, who grabs her in a neckhold
Tobi say Zetsu told me what she did when you fought Pain
Naruto: !!!
Tobi say, if you want to see your friend again, you will hand over Bee
Tobi vanish taking Hinata with him
Naruto sees that her eyes are still black as she vanishes
Naruto: 

Kakashi and Gai run up to Naruto and Bee
Kakashi say, what can we do now, they have Hinata but we can't just hand Bee over.
Bee say hey dog, what did she do?
Naruto say that's none of your damn business!
Kurama say I know  and tells Bee
Bee say so Naruto has a bitch. Good show, fella!
Kurama and Gyuuki brofist each other.
Naruto wants to disappear into the ground

Scene switch to cave
Tobi dumps Hinata on the ground and say
you are lucky girl that all I stole was your eye power
however you are useful to me as a prisoner so consider yourself lucky
Hinata say what are you going to do?
Tobi say quite simple my dear... I'll kill Naruto!

Scene switch to Kabuto
A shadowy figure appears behind him
Kabuto say I know you are there Itachi
Itachi say this has gone on far enough, this ends now, Kabuto

Next chap: Itachi vs Kabuto!


----------



## Jakeirako (Feb 9, 2012)

Wow you guys are making some nice predictions *hides her shameful prediction under a rug*.


----------



## Tyrion (Feb 9, 2012)

Since this chapter showed us about what's going on with the rookies + alliance and sasuke's movements...i predict another transitional chapter to show the whereabouts of Itachi, and a few glimpses of Kabuto and Edo Madara. The next battle will likely switch to the Madara fight.


----------



## Sword Sage (Feb 9, 2012)

calimike said:


> Naruto Preview here
> 
> 
> It look like Sasuke meet Naruto at battlefield?
> ...



Could someone translate that?

It could mean Naruto vs Sasuke is coming up next!


----------



## First Tsurugi (Feb 9, 2012)

As long as Tobi starts using dat fan I don't care what else happens.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Feb 9, 2012)

Chapter 574: Nothing But Darkness
Side Text: Sasuke stares emptily behind, seeing nothing but his own tracks.


*Spoiler*: __ 



*Sasuke stares behind him a little more then turns his head back around and begins to walk again*

*Scene changes to Tobi, Naruto, and the others*
Tobi: Let's begin shall we...
*Tobi jumps off Gedo Mazou, who runs towards Naruto and the others, Killerbee jumps in front and holds it back. Naruto, Kakashi, and Guy run pass them to attack Tobi*
Tobi: As expected...
*Tobi pulls out his fan thing and does some attack, pushing Naruto and the others back. Tobi lands on the ground*
Tobi: You've pushed yourself to the edge Naruto, you can't fight me as you are now. You two aren't even worth my time.
Kakashi: ...
Guy: Rgh!
Tobi: This battle is mine.
Naruto: Heh!
Tobi: !?
Naruto: You think you won do you...
Tobi: I know I've won...
Naruto: Well think again!
Tobi: !?
*Naruto uses a Shadow Clone and makes a regular Rasegan, he charges forward*
Tobi: ...Fool.
*Tobi uses his fan to blow Naruto back, only for him to be caught by Guy who's in 7th gate*
Tobi: !
*Guy throws Naruto back at Tobi*
Tobi: It's pointless! Shinra Tensei!
*Naruto gets pushed back again, but this time Kakashi goes to strike Tobi from behind with Raikiri*
Tobi: !
*Kakashi phases through Tobi, Tobi then grabs Kakashi, but then Naruto comes and goes to hit Tobi with Rasegan*
Tobi: !?
*Tobi gets hit by Rasegan in the mask, he drops Kakashi*
Kakashi: What was that about us not being worth your time?
Guy: Never underestimate the power of youth!
*Tobi recovers from the attack, his mask breaks a little around his Sharingan eye*
Tobi(Thinking): Unbelievable...I wont allow that to happen again!

*Scene changes to the divisions joining up*
Kitsuchi: From the coordinates we received we'll be there soon.
Darui: Yah...we'll combine our forces and completely overwhelm Madara.
Mifune: As the generals it's our duty to lead everyone into battle, we are the ones who were chosen to lead the divisions, we must at all costs lead our side to victory...for the sake of the world.
*Omoi joins up with Karui*
Omoi: Karui!
Karui: Omoi!
Omoi: I thought you might have got lost and...
Karui: ?
Omoi: I...I'm glad your safe.
Karui: Heh, I thought you were going to start over thinking again.
Omoi: No...I learned from this war. Did you see Samui anywhere?
Karui: No, I was hoping you did.
Darui: ...She along with her brother; Atsui, were sealed in the Benihisago and taken by the enemy...
Karui: !
Omoi: !
Darui: But I will find a way to free them, don't you two worry.
Omoi: Darui...
Karui: ...We know you'll find a way, we have faith in you.
Omoi: ...That's right, we aren't worried at all.
Darui: !
*Shi joins up*
Shi: Sounds like they've grown haven't they?
Darui: I think we've all grown from this war.
*Kurotsuchi and Akatsuchi meet up*
Kurotsuchi: You ready for what's coming Akatsuchi?
Akatsuchi: I'm worried about Gramps...
Kurotsuchi: Come on, he's the Tsuchikage, he can hold his own, he's got the Hokage, Kamikage, Raikage, and Mizukage to back him up as well. 
Kitsuchi(Thinking): Kurotsuchi...
Kurotsuchi: Let's focus on what's ahead, and don't worry I'll protect you, you're my brother after all.
Akatsuchi: Thanks Kurotsuchi, but I'll protect you!
Kitsuchi: Kurotsuchi...Akatsuchi...I'm proud of you both.
Akatsuchi: Thanks dad!
Kurotsuchi: Dad...
Kurotsuchi(Thinking): I've always wanted to hear those words from him.
*Akamaru and Haimaru(s)(Hana's(Kiba's sister) Dogs, she has three of them but we only seen one in the war so far) begins to whine*
Kiba: ...What's wrong Akamaru?
Hana: Animals can sense danger.
Shino: My Bugs are acting up as well...we'll be facing something big around the corner...
Kiba: Don't worry boy, I'll protect you(Talking to Akamaru).
Neji: Are you ready for this Hinata?
Hinata: Yes...I'll do whatever I have to help Naruto and help save this world.
Neji: I'm glad to hear that Hinata, I shall do what I can as well.
*Neji smiles*
Neji(Thinking): Thank you Naruto...if it wasn't for you I wouldn't have grown. None of us would have...
*Suddenly Kirin is struck down at the Alliance, a bunch of screams are made*
Omoi: AHHH!!
Karui: OMOI!!!!
Darui: ARGH!!!
Shi: DARUI NO!!!
Kurotsuchi: GAH!!!
Kitsuchi: KUROTSUCHI!!!
Kiba: Akamaru...AKAMARU!!!
Hinata: Neji...
Neji: Hinata...I believe in you...
Hinata: NEJI!!!
*Standing on a cliff is Sasuke, smiling down at the Alliance*
Sasuke: This sound be fun.

End text: Sasuke strikes, he sees nothing but amusement.


----------



## Leuconoe (Feb 9, 2012)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> I know there is roughly around 16 pages per chapter, and I know there is enough events happening to easily fill those 16 chapters.
> 
> All I ask is that Sasuke occupies one, not for hype or anything but to simply prove that Kishi is making progress and isn't simply "Throwing us a bone" so to speak.
> 
> ...



I agree! I hope this isn't another incident where it shows Sasuke and then goes on to something that doesn't even have him. 

My fandom steak is dry, it needs more Sauce!


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 9, 2012)

calimike said:


> Naruto Preview here
> 
> 
> It look like Sasuke meet Naruto at battlefield?
> ...



the preview seems to at least point that sasuke is 100% back into the picture...


----------



## vered (Feb 9, 2012)

*here is the preview posted by Ohana and only needs translation:*




> ナルト　　ナルトとサスケ宿命の２人！！遂にナルトと仮面の男の直接対決！！そして！？


----------



## Gabe (Feb 9, 2012)

the google translator for the preview translated tobi as the man in the iron mask funny and true.


----------



## Klue (Feb 9, 2012)

I know there is roughly around 16 pages per chapter, and I know there is enough events happening to easily fill those 16 chapters.

All I ask is that *Rikudou* occupies one, not for hype or anything but to simply prove that Kishi is making progress and isn't simply "Throwing us a bone" so to speak.

By the looks of 573 Tobi vs. Naruto isn't going to end anytime soon.

This battle is likely the climax of the war.


----------



## Marsala (Feb 9, 2012)

Klue said:


> I know there is roughly around 16 pages per chapter, and I know there is enough events happening to easily fill those 16 chapters.
> 
> All I ask is that *Rikudou* occupies one, not for hype or anything but to simply prove that Kishi is making progress and isn't simply "Throwing us a bone" so to speak.
> 
> ...



When Sasuke and Kabuto haven't even fought anyone directly yet? No way.

Tobi will probably lose his mask, but he won't be defeated here, and he is likely to capture Bee.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Feb 9, 2012)

Klue said:


> I know there is roughly around 16 pages per chapter, and I know there is enough events happening to easily fill those 16 chapters.
> 
> All I ask is that *Rikudou* occupies one, not for hype or anything but to simply prove that Kishi is making progress and isn't simply "Throwing us a bone" so to speak.
> 
> ...



This. 
One thousand times.


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 9, 2012)

but guys, rikudou is present all the time, isnt naruto getting painel time?


----------



## kanpyo7 (Feb 9, 2012)

As much as I hope it's the opposite, I'm gonna play devils advocate here and write a prediction that assumes it'll be another transitional chapter not focused on the Tobi fight _(also because I'm not sure where said fight will go from here)_ 


*Spoiler*: __ 




Chapter 574: Sunset

-Tobi senses that the Alliance is closing in on him and says he has no more time to waste with this fight. He then thinks to himself that he still has 30,000 Zetsu's left and the 'Hundred Sharingan Plan' being saved just in case the Alliance forces get too close to his base.

-ET Madara has been toying around with the Kage, testing out his newfound Rinnegan powers and Mokuton techniques. The Kage think they have the upper hand but then he upgrades his Susanoo to V2 and offers to kick things up a notch and bring his original Mangekyo powers into the mix as well.

-Kabuto senses that Itachi is getting fairly close to his location. "I won't be able to completely control Muu like this much longer, I need as much focus as I can for 'that jutsu'. At any rate, even though Madara has this wrapped up it's still taking too long, we need to move on to where the Jinchuuriki are...I should wait just a little bit longer here so Muu will have recovered enough chakra to re-summon Deidara and Dan to this battlefield!"

-Black Zetsu realizes that he doesn't have much longer to live, sensing this, Naruto asks him about what he and Tobi really are and why he's helping him. Zetsu initially laughs off his question, but upon learning from Choujuuro that the Alliance already knows that Tobi is not Madara, he decides to tell them everything. As a 'reward' for defeating him. Scene changes before he says anything though.

-The Naruto Clones, though weakened, are still with the reinforcement teams. The Alliance says they're getting close to the reinforcement point when suddenly Sasuke appears before them with EMS activated and riding a Boss Hawk summon, end chapter.


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 10, 2012)

man this week will be hard to wait , if i get no sauce i will be pissed.


----------



## kagegak (Feb 10, 2012)

I predict we will go back to madara vs kages fight
and don't get a single panel of sasuke


----------



## bearzerger (Feb 10, 2012)

vered said:


> *here is the preview posted by Ohana and only needs translation:*



There's really nothing interesting in the preview. 



Marsala said:


> When Sasuke and Kabuto haven't even fought anyone directly yet? No way.
> 
> Tobi will probably lose his mask, but he won't be defeated here, and he is likely to capture Bee.



This is Tobi's war, Kabuto and Sasuke have little to no stake in it. They won't care at all if Tobi loses and the war ends. All Kabuto wants is a piece of Zetsu and Sasuke and all Sasuke wants is to destroy Konoha. Therefore the war can end without either one fighting anyone directly.


----------



## auem (Feb 10, 2012)

Klue said:


> I know there is roughly around 16 pages per chapter, and I know there is enough events happening to easily fill those 16 chapters.
> 
> All I ask is that *Rikudou* occupies one, not for hype or anything but to simply prove that Kishi is making progress and isn't simply "Throwing us a bone" so to speak.
> 
> ...



yup...i am certain that the climax will be at chapter 600,where tobi's mask comes of....in between battle will shift to madara-kages and whatever sasuke doing..


----------



## Syntaxis (Feb 10, 2012)

Predic-fic

Back at the Kage battleground, Madara and Mu are surprised. "They disappeared..?" Kabuto, though Mu, remarks, "What's going on.." Madara stands up straight but says nothing.

Scene switch to Kabuto. He stands up, surprised. "What's going on.. everybody suddenly disappeared.." He glances to his side. "Sh.." he shouts, jumps, and barely dodges a kunai. It's Itachi.

"Gotcha." Itachi says. Kabuto is completely pinned down by a genjutsu. "What did you do.." Kabuto asks. "Obviously, it's a genjutsu.." Itachi replies. "I mean, with the world.." - "Ah, that."
Itachi closes his eyes. "That broadcast earlier.."
"It went out to every ninja in the world."
"It's a chakra communicated message."
"I simply added something to it.."

Kabuto looks agitated. "What did you do.."

Itachi looks bored. "Disabled _all_ the edo-tensei nins. Or rather, made it so that they cannot sense the living in any shape or form."

Itachi uses his Mangekyou Sharingan. Susanoo forms around him and the Sword of Totsuka swings up into the sky. "Any last words?" He asks of Kabuto.

Back at Tobi's battlefield, we see him look at Naruto & co. We see from his perspective, and Naruto and his team suddenly disappear. "What the hell.." Tobi mutters. "Kakashi's genjutsu..? No.."

Back to Sasuke. He turned around and faces an unknown figure. "Good job sneaking up on me like that."

The scene zooms out, and it turns out to be a huge ass freight train headed right for Sasuke. It steamrolls him, killing him instantly.

The end.


----------



## Klue (Feb 10, 2012)

bearzerger said:


> There's really nothing interesting in the preview.
> 
> 
> 
> This is Tobi's war, Kabuto and Sasuke have little to no stake in it. They won't care at all if Tobi loses and the war ends. All Kabuto wants is a piece of Zetsu and Sasuke and all Sasuke wants is to destroy Konoha. Therefore the war can end without either one fighting anyone directly.



Yeah, yeah.

Where's your 3 chapter prediction for this week?


----------



## bearzerger (Feb 10, 2012)

Klue said:


> Yeah, yeah.
> 
> Where's your 3 chapter prediction for this week?



I'm not going to write one this week. I'm just not motivated this time.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 10, 2012)

Good guys die.

Please.


----------



## ZE (Feb 10, 2012)

Good guys die? That's not what the fandoms want. 

The Sasuke fandom - Of all the opponents Sasuke can face, they want him to fight Madara the most. In other words, make a villain kill another villain so that we have only two left.

The Itachi fandom - Kabuto isn't needed. Let Itachi get rid of him. He's just an Oro wannabe. 

Naruto fandom - Tobi dies. Naruto must be the savior. 

The fans of the rookies - The rookies have to fight someone powerful. Let them kill one of the villains.

and so on...


----------



## Psychic (Feb 10, 2012)

sasuke is going to kill the elders.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Feb 11, 2012)

Well it's pretty obvious now that Tobi's going to end up losing his mask and having his identity revealed to the entire shinobi alliance. I'm hoping that following that he'll end up beating Naruto thanks to the shock of the reveal.

Then he holds Naruto's unconscious body before the entire shinobi alliance and is like "Where is your savior now?!"

I want to believe.


----------



## Red Raptor (Feb 11, 2012)

ZE said:


> Good guys die? That's not what the fandoms want.
> 
> The Sasuke fandom - Of all the opponents Sasuke can face, they want him to fight Madara the most. In other words, make a villain kill another villain so that we have only two left.
> 
> ...



Are you sure? The number of threads and posts related to wanting the rookies to all be killed has reached a RIDICULOUS LEVEL. 99% of these readers are just hating on them, even when the K12 are all still within the various divisions, and not traveling as a small group on their own. It's like people are just piling on their hate all at once with this one chapter, simply because Kishi has put the idea that they MAY get some spotlight soon.


----------



## Serenity00 (Feb 11, 2012)

Tobi begins to battle with Naruto and Co himself with Gedo Mazo in tow, revealing exactly why he is being confident. At the end we see Itachi and Sasuke meeting up. Itachi will see the result of what has happened since his death.


----------



## Coldhands (Feb 11, 2012)

The Sasuke bit in the end was probably just a tease, just like all of the other "wild Sasuke appears" moments in this war so I doubt that we'll focus on him right now, especially since we're in the middle of the most important fight of this whole war.

So yeah, maybe we'll see where Sasuke is headed and then it'll cut back to Naruto & the boys vs. Tobi. Tobi starts using Gedo Mazo to attack Naruto, Kakashi, Gai and Bee. They're fighting back but Gedo Mazo seems too much, it's using the chakra of all the Bijuu and Naruto can't go BM for a moment. Chapter ends with the alliance arriving at Naruto's location and Konoha 11 are standing in the front leading them, ready to help Naruto.


----------



## Escargon (Feb 11, 2012)

Sigh i predict talk in the next chapter until Tobi or someone shows a new jutsu. And after that, there will be another screen change of all characters doing something. This shit will go on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on.

And i also predict in the following chapters, Naruto will hit Tobis mask time to time, breaking a part of it every time. When theres the last part, Tobi will teleport away to troll me. Only me. Cause everyone will still be happy if Kishi shows a picture of Sasuke on that chapter.


----------



## takL (Feb 11, 2012)

bearzerger said:


> There's really nothing interesting in the preview.



yea when matrix showed it to me, i thought it was from the previous issue!

Sasuke is there with a caption "the fateful two, Naruto and sasuke"  because seemingly the theme for the next week info spread is "the significant twosomes" this time. the Naruto preview says 
"finally, a face to face confrontation between Naruto and the masked man!! and!?"


----------



## Sword Sage (Feb 11, 2012)

takL said:


> yea when matrix showed it to me, i thought it was from the previous issue!
> 
> Sasuke is there with a caption "the fateful two, Naruto and sasuke"  because seemingly the theme for the next week info spread is "the significant twosomes" this time. the Naruto preview says
> "finally, a face to face confrontation between Naruto and the masked man!! and!?"



I don't think Naruto and Tobi will fight, I think they will talk but Sasuke will come in. 

Since the preview had "And?!"


----------



## Majin Lu (Feb 12, 2012)

I think Kishi will change the focus... again  So I predict Madara, Kabuto and the five kages. Maybe Itachi.


----------



## Gabe (Feb 12, 2012)

i think we will shift for the kages after naruto vs tobi gets set up.


----------



## SaishuSoda (Feb 12, 2012)

I predict a scene transition to Madara vs Kages/Itachi vs Kabuto and then at the end of the chapter have Sasuke in close proxmity of the ninja alliance with his EMS activated.


----------



## takL (Feb 12, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> I don't think Naruto and Tobi will fight, I think they will talk but Sasuke will come in.
> 
> Since the preview had "And?!"



if you go with jf reports, first kakashis story about getting his mange, then sasuke somewhat involving E-tachi. 
i doubt well see sasuke in action anytime soon. i wonder what is going on with madara vs 5kages. the hq/ makes no mention of them in the latest chap.


----------



## Fay (Feb 12, 2012)

Next week is going to be crazy :33:
- Naruto + peeps vs Tobi (Tobi is going to lose with al his sweating)
- Sasuke faces the alliance (I foresee lots of deaths and him kidnapping someone to lure Naruto)


----------



## takL (Feb 12, 2012)

Fay said:


> Next week is going to be crazy :33:
> - Naruto + peeps vs Tobi (Tobi is going to lose with al his sweating)



and then madara, having defeated all the 5 kages arrives to save tobi. he likes to demonstrate his power in full of the audience.


----------



## blacksword (Feb 12, 2012)

Tobi is not losing this battle. He is the final villain after all.


----------



## Gabe (Feb 12, 2012)

tobi seems not to be the final villain i vote for sasuke he is the opposite of naruto so if naruto will be the savior sasuke will be the destroyer. plus tobi i think tobi will fall soon or be converted. naruism is powerful


----------



## son_michael (Feb 12, 2012)

I predict Naruto uses Kushina style chakra chains and saves the bijuu. If not this chapter then the next.


----------



## blacksword (Feb 12, 2012)

Gabe said:


> tobi seems not to be the final villain i vote for sasuke he is the opposite of naruto so if naruto will be the savior sasuke will be the destroyer. plus tobi i think tobi will fall soon or be converted. naruism is powerful



Tobi is the Final Villain.


----------



## Santoryu (Feb 12, 2012)

Naruto Chapter 574: Limit

*-Sasuke confronts the rookies-​*-He kills all of them besides Rock lee who manages to survive with the gates-


Sasuke: You see the difference in power? All your training is meaningless in front of the Uchiha!

-I will not give up! For Gai sensei.....for myself! AAAAAAAA!

*Cuts back to Tobi vs Naruto​*Gai: That's Lee's chakra.....
Kakashi: and Sasuke's, this aint good...Gai, what are you doing?
Gai: Don't you dare Kakashi! Sasuke may have been part of team 7, but I must protect Lee.
Kakashi: You'll die....
Gai:....

*-Gai heads for Sasuke.-​*
Kakashi: Grr...Naruto I'll leave things here to you.

*-Sasuke kills Lee with a chidori GG. Gai is bloodlusted and engages Sasuke in combat-*
Gai: You'll pay for that you piece of shit!
-Gai activates the final gate......A titanic battle follows, but Sasuke with EMS/Rinnegan hax has the advantage-

Sasuke: It's over....
Gai: is it really going to end like this....

[*CENTER]-Kakashi appears out of no where-[/CENTER]*
Kakashi: You disappoint me, Sasuke.....
Kakashi: Kamui!

-*Sasuke dies before he can even blink​*-

TBC


----------



## Melodie (Feb 12, 2012)

I predict gokage vs madara


----------



## Sniffers (Feb 12, 2012)

Naruto, Kakashi, Guy and Killer B use their last chakra to fend off Tobi and his Gedo Mazo. Then the Rookies come in to protect Naruto (and Killer B). Protentially, we'll get to see Sasuke cut a portion of the Alliance army up. Then skip back to Tobi who's about to kill Hinata, but Naruto jumps in front of her and he gets caught.

Not probable, but I hope it happens.


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 12, 2012)

Santoryu said:


> Naruto Chapter 574: Limit
> 
> *-Sasuke confronts the rookies-​*-He kills all of them besides Rock lee who manages to survive with the gates-
> 
> ...


then sasuke returns out of nowhere and says "this kind of jutsu wont work on me" and we will get 1 million threads in the telegrams saying tobi = sasuke from the future


----------



## jplaya2023 (Feb 12, 2012)

Chapter 574 - An eye for an eye

*2 Page Spread of the Rookie 9 running towards Naruto*

Neiji "!!!!!!"

Hinata "Neiji cum what's wrong"

Neiji "There is a disturbing chakra over 5 kilometers north from here, i'm going to check it out"

Lee "Neiji i will go with you"

Neiji "No, go save naruto, if this is what i think it is, your eyes won't stand a chance"

*Scene switches to Sasuke standing above a canyon 150 feet off ground*

Sasuke "It's time i put the Hawk plan into motion, Konoha, Naruto, Kakashi will die at my hands".

Sasuke "!!!!"

Sasuke "It seems with these eyes, i'm able to sense chakra of those around me within a 50 mile radius." Lot's of chakra's i never sensed before, 1 is Naruto, the other one is ginormous.

Sasuke "It appears someone is approaching me and fast, I will test these eyes out on them"

*Scene switches to Tobi/Naruto*

Tobi "It seems like you're all out of vitality 9 tails"

*Naruto Panting* "My chakra reserves are large now that i have Kurama don't count me out yet"

*A sage mode clone is seen attacking tobi from underground with a chibi rasengen, but it phases through tobi*

Tobi "Pathetic, an attack like that would NEV...."

*before he finishes Kakashi lands a rakiri that cracks half of tobi's mask*

Tobi "Gwaahah, he used the clone as a trick to get me to go intangible and attack with kakashi just like....." *Tobi flashes back to his fight with Minato"

Tobi "You 2 have great team work, it's to bad it ends today"

*Tobi closes his eyes and opens his eyes with 2 EMS*

Tobi "Behold the power of the sage"

*Tobi levitates to the sky and begins making the dog - lion - tiger- fox - sheep seals*

*Ninpou, Super Nova Whirlwind*

*A mass of rocks inflamed with fire encompasses the sky*

Naruto "Gigantic"

Bee "Damn, Madara is going to ball to he falls eh"

Hachibi "Shut up" *flicks bee*

Gai "Looks like my youth is up, no choice but to......"

*Kakashi looks at Gai with a sad face*

*Scene switches to Sasuke*

*Sasuke is jumping through trees*

Sasuke "!!!"

*Sasuke dodges 15 shurikens coming at all angles*

Sasuke "Pathetic. I sensed you coming for miles, it seems we will finally see which clan has the better vision"

Neiji "Hmphh, i could of very easily been standing in your position, but my fate was changed that day" *Neiji recalls fighting Naruto"

Sasuke "Enough chat, it's time i show you why the uchiha clan has the strongest eyes in the villiage"

*Sasuke charges at neiji with chidori*

*Neiji, does 2 quick seals and has visible chakra cloak around his body*

*Neiji sticks out 2 fingers filled with blue chakra* *JYUUUKEN*

*Neiji and Sasuke's jutsu strike at the same causing the trees in the forest to collaspe*

Sasuke "It seems as your not all talk afterall"

Neiji "Hmphh i'im just getting warmed up"

Sasuke "Let's continue"

*Sasuke lifts his hands and amaretusu is radiating from his fingers forming a shape of a sword*

Neiji "So he's managed to control the black flames to this extent, i must be careful"

Neiji "Celestrial Gates 5th Gate open"

*Chakra is formed in shape of a tengu around his body and his eyes have turned blue*

*Sasuke shunshins and strikes neiji with the sword*

*Neiji moved so fast sasuke hit the after image left by Neiji*

*Neiji kicks at sasuke knocking him into a cliff 250 meters away from the fight*

Sasuke *smirks*

Sasuke "He's stronger than i thought, this is getting exciting"

*Neiji shunshins instantly to Sasuke*

Neiji "I guess that's enough warmup eh sasuke?"

*Sasuke spits out blood and smiles*

Sasuke "I guess your right, i'll go right to the part where i kill you now"

*Sasuke forms complete susano around him with black flame arrows and rakiri shield*

Sasuke "I may not have the weapons my brother has but this is more than enough for you"

Neiji "Hmph, gates won't be enough here, i'll have to use that"

Sasuke "!!!!"

*Neiji forms 4 seals quickly and closes and opens his eyes*

*Neiji's eyes have the byakugun but with a 3 tomoe uchiha pattern in the inside of the eyes*

Sasuke "!!"

Neiji "I awakened these eyes a while back, but never had anyone strong i can show them to."

Neiji "This is the Mangkeyo Byakugun, used with combining my DNA into Uchiha DNA"

Neiji "Let's see who's eyes are the strongest"

*Neiji levitates to the sky and raises his fist*


CLASH "Neiji awakens his hidden power but sasuke remains confident"


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 12, 2012)

jplaya2023 said:


> [sp]Chapter 574 - An eye for an eye
> 
> *2 Page Spread of the Rookie 9 running towards Naruto*
> 
> ...


holy shit, so much BS


----------



## silenceofthelambs (Feb 12, 2012)

*Chapter 574: True Power

Sasuke Uchiha, having turned around, analyzes his surroundings. He is met with absolute solitude.

Sasuke (smirks): I'll see you soon...brother.

He continues walking, the thunderstorm growing stronger yet.

The scene switches to Tobi. His piercing eyes look into the very depths of Naruto's soul.

Naruto: Whatever trick you try to use at this point, it isn't going to work! My power is coming from a source you can't understand!

Tobi says nothing.

Tobi: So that's what it was...that feeling had nothing to do with Naruto. It's him...he's setting out for the battlefield. And it looks like he'll end up...

Kakashi, meanwhile, realizes that all isn't as it seems.

Kakashi: Gai, haven't you noticed? Nothing is unnerving this guy. We defeated his Six Paths of Pain, Naruto gained a new power, and now we've got the advantage...he isn't showing the least amount of worry.

Gai: It's going to be nighttime soon...he's been waiting for this. He has a Rinnegan and Sharingan...the perfect eyes for fighting in the dark. And that intangibility jutsu of his makes him impossible to hit. Who knows what else he's hiding...?

Killer Bee: Muthafuckaz, we got to finish this masked punk here and now! There's nothing else we can allow!

Naruto: Tobi, Madara, whoever you are...it ends here! I'm not alone this time!

Tobi makes a hand seal, and the rest of Gedo Mazo breaks free from its underground prison.

Tobi: True power...

Gedo Mazo executes an energy blast composed of lightning, and everyone is sent flying. Naruto, however, is anchored by the Kyuubi's nearly limitless chakra.

Naruto: Shadow Clone Technique!

Naruto creates 500 clones, and they are all in Bijuu Mode.

Kurama: The limit is slowly fading! We've got at least fifteen minutes now!

Naruto: Just what I need!

They all charge at Tobi, but he begins unleashing his own power in the process.

Gedo Mazo stomps its foot on the ground, creating a massive shockwave, dispersing about 30 of the clones. 

About 40 clones from both sides attack Tobi with a Rasengan...

Tobi: Shinra Tensei!!

His Shinra Tensei is powerful enough to stave off the clones temporarily, but they come back.

Tobi: Not enough...

Suddenly, Tobi's body begins changing, and the group sees that his hands are turning into mechanical weapons. 

Killer Bee: Muthafuckaz, this one is bad! That other Edo Tensei guy almost got me with it, so sad!

Tobi, using Demon Realm, fires off a massive missile. It heads directly into the heart of the clone army, killing at least 200.

Gai: Kakashi, we've got to help! 

...

Tobi: Don't bother, Kakashi. Techniques like that have no effect on me...

...

Kakashi: Could he have been...lying?

Kakashi: I'm going to try and catch him when he's tangible...

Gai: How do you know that'll work?! We saw him restraining the Five-Tails while in that ghost mode of his!

Kakashi: That was a passive technique, though. In order to use the Rinnegan's jutsu, you need to exert chakra. That's the entire reason Nagato's central path was vulnerable during the five-second cool-down...he needed to gather chakra to use his repulsion again.

Gai: But he could just as easily turn intangible during the five-second period.

Kakashi: That's why I have to time the Kamui to the exact second...besides, it'll help me confirm something.

Tobi pulls out Pain's black rods, and begins stabbing the clones, one by one.

Tobi: These clones...they're extremely powerful. And to create 500 of them...I can't keep using the Rinnegan like this. 

Suddenly, the remaining portion of Naruto's clones band together, and begin preparing a massive Futon: Rasenshuriken. 

Kakashi (smiles): Smart...

Gai: What do you mean?

Kakashi: He connected Tobi's hesitation to use large scale jutsu with his possible inability to. There's no feasible way he can hope to dodge this, especially not the statue...so the latter is guaranteed to sustain severe damage. And if he tries to remain intangible, he loses the right to use active techniques, leaving him in a very uncomfortable place. Right when he solidifies, we can wipe him out with any technique of our choosing.

Gai: How do you know his intangibility has a time limit?

Kakashi: It's a hypothesis I've been working on ever since we first encountered him in the forest, looking for Itachi. I can safely tell you that he uses chakra to keep himself incorporeal...the mechanics I'm still working out, but if the technique requires chakra, then there must be a point where he runs out of usable energy to keep it running, and so must shut it down. 

Kakashi: At this point, I would say the limit is roughly about five minutes.

Killer Bee: Muthafuckaz, I heard all that, and I'm impressed! I can't say anything more than the fact that I'm blessed!

Tobi: That technique will spell certain death if it hits me. But if I turn intangible, I won't be able to use jutsu...and there's a good chance they already know. Looks like there's only one option left...

The Futon: Rasenshuriken is ready. The clones maintain it.

Kakashi: I can see it with my Sharingan. He's gone intangible. Now we have to wait.

Kakashi shouts toward Naruto.

Kakashi: Naruto, don't launch it yet! 

Naruto: I know!

Tobi: It's the only way...they'll find out everything, but I'll win. It won't matter.

Suddenly, Tobi turns tangible. Kakashi is confused, and notices the swift change.

Tobi: Have to be quick...

Tobi: Summoning Technique!

Tobi summons a Centipede, Crustacean, Rhinoceros, Ox, Panda, and Dog...Cerberus.

Kakashi: Naruto, fire that jutsu!

The amplified Rasenshuriken collides with the summoned animals, and ravages them instantaneously. The FRS decreases in power slightly, and Tobi intends to take it head on.

Tobi: It can't hit the statue...

Just as the FRS makes contact with Tobi's physical body, the scene switches...

...In a battlefield very far away from Naruto's struggle against Tobi and Gedo Mazo, the skies are dark, and it is raining profusely. Lightning rocks the landscape, and there is an eerie silence.

Two figures stand off against each other, but there are four next to one of them that are severely injured, and cannot get up.

One of them is panting, while the other does not show the slightest sign of fatigue. 

The person breathing heavily...is Tsunade. And ultimate incredulity colors her countenance. She is having trouble standing up, but has no intentions of giving up.

Madara, meanwhile, stands calmly. His Susanoo is not present, but that does not faze him.

Madara: I'm very impressed that you've managed to hold out for so long. I expected nothing less from Hashirama's progeny. But it's over...

Tsunade: Grandpa...how did you defeat this...monster?!

Madara: Peace has made you all foolish. Shinobi don't desire tranquility...they fight. That is their inner sense of serenity. In attempting to forget about war, you've weakened yourselves...and as a result, you lie here groveling before my feet.

In the distance, Mu's body can be seen, but it is permanently incapacitated, stuck under a rock. Madara walks up to it. Kabuto (through Mu) can be heard saying something faintly.

Mu: Finally...Madara, get rid of this rock.

Madara's ribcage Susanoo forms, and its chakra whips quickly disintegrate the rock.

Madara stands over Mu. He crouches, and extends his hand. He places it on top of Mu's head.

Kabuto: What the hell is he...they can't attack each other!

Madara: I just wanted to inform you, Kabuto...I broke free from your Impure World Resurrection the moment I destroyed that wooden coffin. 

Kabuto: !!

Wasting not a second, Madara removes Mu's soul. His body turns into ash. He walks away, leaving Tsunade to fight for her life.

Tsunade: Where the hell do you think you're going?! I want a proper fight here and now!

Madara turns around, and points at the four unconscious Kage.

Madara: You already got it.

He continues walking, until his figure is nothing more than a silhouette. The rain cloaks him, and he is gone.

The scene switches to Kabuto.

He smiles devilishly.

END*


----------



## Crona (Feb 12, 2012)

Next chapter it will only the show the completion of the Moon Eye Plan. End of Naruto


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 12, 2012)

silenceofthelambs said:


> [sp]*Chapter 574: True Power
> 
> Sasuke Uchiha, having turned around, analyzes his surroundings. He is met with absolute solitude.
> 
> ...


so, could you make a prediction of next weeks' chapter ? i wanna know where madara is reading to T_T


----------



## jplaya2023 (Feb 12, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> holy shit, so much BS



How you figure that? It is what it is


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 12, 2012)

jplaya2023 said:


> How you figure that? It is what it is


i started reading believing that it was a serious one


----------



## Mister (Feb 12, 2012)

We might get Madara vs the Kages now seeing as it doesn't feel like Tobi's battle will be shown, this assumes if the other shinobi get there.

Welcome back, Friday chapter days.


----------



## fromashesrise (Feb 12, 2012)

Prediction:

Ch 574: Desperate Measures

Tobi: I'll tell you what Naruto, since you seem so eager to not give up - if you can last the next 5 minutes I will take my mask off for you. Sounds good?

Naruto: (panting) Oh? Resorting to cheap tactics? I meant what I said Tobi.

*closeup*: I'm going to rip that damn thing right off your face. *poof*

Tobi: ?!

Behind Tobi is Naruto in his final beast form from the last few chapters, but without the giant Kurama auroa running up to Tobi with both arms extended and chakra orbs surrounding his hands

Naruto: tailed... beast ball!!!

Tobi: What?!

Naruto shoots a giant tailed beast ball at Tobi, Tobi is shocked, reaches for his fan...

Tobi: (thinking) damn, no time for that...too dense to slip through and too big to absorb... must use

*explosion*

Naruto looks concerned and turns around, Tobi is behind him with no Sharingan...

Tobi: I can not believe that you made me use Izanagi... you bastard... 

Kakashi: My sharingan can't pick up some of his chakra... I think that he just destroyed his own sharingan just to survive that jutsu. Good going Naruto!!

Tobi takes out his fan, in one hand and his other arm turns into a giant lazer cannon. He aims it at Naruto and it fires, which Naruto dodges.

Tobi: he's fast, but predictable...

Tobi spins around waves the fan in an upward motion, sending naruto into the air. His other arm is normal now

Naruto goes flying, Kakashi charges at Tobi.

Kakashi: Now's my chance to get him while he can't become intangible.

Kakashi gets ready to raikiri Tobi when Tobi uses his fan again to send himself flying towards Naruto. He jumps a top the fan to help him glide towards Naruto. Just as Naruto begins to descend downard, Tobi pulls off his glove to reveal another sharingan in the palm of his hand, he uses it to quickly warp naruto into his pocket dimension in midair and then warps himself before he lands.

Kakashi: Dammit, NARUTO!!!

Guy: Where... did they go? Does this mean we lost?

Kakashi punches the ground.

Bee: No... It's not over yet guys that big statue's still there, I think Naruto will be fine.

The Gedo statue is standing motionless.

Kakashi: !!! That's right, he can't extract the 9-tails without that giant statue.

8 Tails: What Tobi just did, was actually pretty desperate. He knew that Naruto was overpowering him, and he probably could not warp both Naruto and that statue. At the same time, he can't kill Naruto either unless he wants his plan to fall apart. He recklessly decided to fight Naruto alone without any interference... but even he probably is unsure with how this battle will turn out.

Naruto: Where the hell am I?

Tobi: That doesn't matter. What matters is this - at this point if you were to kill me, you would be stuck in here forever. I just won this. 

Naruto: !!!

Tobi: But, since I haven't technically captured you yet... I don't see what the harm is in showing you the face of the man that will destroy you.

Tobi takes off his mask but we can only see the bottom of his chin right now.

Meanwhile the rookie ninjas and the rest of the soldiers are running towards where Naruto is, next we see Sasuke walking towards a house.

Sasuke: I'm know you're here.

The Konoha elders step out.

Caption: Sasuke is still looking to redeem his clan! But what will happen to Naruto? Next page--->

Huge panel of Tobi, who looks EXACTLY like Madara but with short hair, grinning smugly. 

Tobi/Madara: Are you surprised, Naruto?

End.


----------



## Whirlpool (Feb 12, 2012)

Base Naruto, Kakashi, Bee and Gai face Tobi.

Tobi: I see my mask still isn't off 

Gai:...Its time....eight gates, i choose you! Pew pew!

Tobi: 










Naruto: Y-Your really-?!

Turns to Sasuke

Sasuke: HEY guys it's me Sas-u-kay *Wears 'I'm Sasuke' shirt*

*Skips to Madara fight*

Madara: Is that all?

A: He's too mad pimp!

Mei: I can feel his pimply powers...making me wanna be his hoe!

Madara: Yes..come to daddy

Tsunade: Fuck you uchiha n00b senju power 4 lyfe1!!

Gaara: I am young so i can relate to this dialogue 

Onoki: 1337 5p34k!11!!!

Tsunade whips out her mountain buster wood and impales Madara

Madara: And i thouhgt...Hashirama was big....*dies even though he's an edo because tsunades wood, not only has life force, but death force too*

Tsunade then becomes supreme daimyou and marries the supreme Kage Naruto who have supreme awesome Senju/Uzumaki kids who take over the bleachverse. Sasuke marries Sakura and ends up divorcing her and has to pay child support and alimony to his fat kid and moves in with Naruto, which ends up like 'Two and a half men' Minus the train and dying part.

Gai and Kakashi marry each other because only they deserve each other. Their manliness outgrows even the manliest men and they become super saiyan manly. Their kids are known as Spartacus, Oenamous, Gannicus and Crixus. Gai was saved by Hinata who gave up her life because Naruto told her to beat it. That's how he lived. 

Tobi was actually Tite Kubo the whole time.

Kabuto revived Orochimaru and they lived happily ever after being the greatest bros that ever graced the earth.

The end

...

Or is it?

Anyways, i think it's a pretty accurate prediction


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 12, 2012)

Time to target Tobi's mask.


----------



## atenzor (Feb 12, 2012)

if Tobi doesn't use that fan, i will have to choke a kishimoto


----------



## Orochibuto (Feb 13, 2012)

Prediction:

CH574 - The ultimate weapon

Tobi (thinking): Fuck Naruto, I will kill him, the substitutes chakra for the 9 tails are enough to revive Juubi at full power, I dont need Naruto, only the Hachibi.

Tobi: Naruto I congratulate you.......... you are the first second person that has forced me to fight with this (Tobi takes his fan)

Naruto: A fan? What is it going to do to me?

Tobi: Naruto, do you know what true elemental manipulation is? No it isnt simply using elemental jutsus..... What ninjas do today is just a pale imitation of what Rikudou Sennin could do. And with this fan I am able to do it to, true manipulation of the elments. Unlike the Treasured Tools of the sage that were meant to seal threats and mantain order this fan is the Treasured Tool of the Elder Brother, meant to be really used as a weapon of mass destruction.

Kakashi: So the jinchuurikis was only an overture to this....

Tobi: No, I really didnt expected to have to use this. The Jinchuurikis were my method to captured, this is to kill! Die son of Yondaime!

Tobi swings his fan and lighting come falling from the sky to Naruto.

Kakashi: Naruto!

Naruto: Wow that was close! But how? I shouldnt have this speed

Kurama to Naruto: Do you think that what happened with the Bijuus was just a formality? This is now a battle of the sages brat! You can now use chakra from us, but until you can access Bijuu Mode again it will only be a small portion!

Naruto: Then I will hold on until its enough the ammount of chakra I can use even without any mode is unreal I will hold on

Tobi: !!!

Naruto rushes towards Tobi but Tobi keeps swinging his fan.

Tobi (He shouldnt be that fast outside Bijuu Mode): Fuuton!

Naruto is running but is thrown back by the intense wind

Tobi: Doton!

The ground moves like in an earthquacke, Naruto crash due his speed and small mountains arise from the ground that encircle Naruto

Naruto: Shit I should have dodged them all and Im getting tired too

Tobi: While fast your speed is still below the one you displayed before as expected you cant be that fast outside Bijuu Mode, also mantaining that speed in your base form requires you to move using sunshin for every move which by itself is taxing.

Bee: I will go help Naruto

Tobi: No one is going to interfere with this! Katon!

A black blaze of fire encircle Kakashi, Gai and Bee

Tobi: Killer Bee not even your jinchuuriki shroud will protect you from the fire and I dont think any of you will want to attempt to escape via doton unless you want to be crushed while traveling. I will attend you soon 8 tails in fact I promise to play nice.

Naruto is running at maximum speed to up to the mountains encircling him

Tobi: I dont think so Naruto! Suiton!

Water falls and Naruto is forced back, soon the mini valley is flooded with water with Naruto in the middle, the water is stormy preventing Naruto from moving or attempt to walk on it

Naruto: Shit I cant move!

Tobi: You are trapped Uzumaki Naruto! Before killing you I will compliment you again for your skill, you really went beyond my expectations. Naruto, you are the second person that has forced me to use this fan to defend you.

Naruto: The second?

Tobi: The last time I used it was on Uchiha Shisui he could use Sunshin to move at very high speed just like you do, he attempted to stop me and we fought. I was forced to use the fan as I couldnt take risk to fall into Kotoamatsukami. Neither won over the other. However Naruto you deserve a special mention, when I used the fan on Shisui I didnt had my Rinnegan placed so I could only use 1 element to fight him, thanks to the Rinnegan I have afinity to the 4 elements and now you will die!

Gai: Shit! If I could get through this barrier I could perhaps use the 8th gate to attempt save Naruto.....

Tobi: Naruto you are trapped in a pool just made for you! Do you know what happen when you mix electricity with water? Goodbye Uzumaki Naruto...... its a shame I wont be able to make you and Sasuke fight!

Tobi: Raiton! Super Kirin!

A barrage of thunders hit the water an explosion occur and the mini valley is destroyed.

Bee: He killed the fella!
Gyuki: Not even having the will and chakras of all 9 of us was enough........

Tobi: Uzumaki Naruto I will remember you as the only man that made me lost my composture. For a momment you made me wonder that you perhaps may be.... anyway lets proceed with the 8 tails capture.

Naruto: I may be what?

Tobi: !!! What is this? I can feel Naruto everywhere!

Naruto: This really hurt you know!

Naruto is now in Sage Mode

Kurama: The chakra you have mingled with mine and the other tailed beasts have given you much more chakra to balance, as a result your SM is now way more powerful. In addition you will be able to take SM with you to the Bijuu Mode, just wait until you can access it again.

Tobi (thinking): He survived it with mere durability! And what is this? The natural energy, the life-force he produce is unreal! I can feel Naruto everywhere! Its...... overwhelming.

Naruto: In this mode I can add an element to the Bijuu Dama too!

Tobi: Bijuu Dama in human form?!

Naruto produce a Bijuu Dama that looks like a rasenshuriken

Tobi: I will kill you with your own Bijuu Dama, fuuton hurricane!

The ball starts to be pushed towards Naruto but it regains direction and continue to aim for Tobi

Naruto: The natural energy I command is so great now that I can basically use the energy surrounding me as an extension, its like a very amplified version of frog Katas so I pushed your wind and will push the blast to protect my friends!

Tobi: !!! I must finish this soon...... if this is what I think I cant let Naruto into Bijuu Mode again!

A very big blast is produced, followed with a very strong wind. The black fire encircling Naruto's friends is quenched.

Tobi: Naruto you bastard!...... I cant believe you forced me to use Izanagi if I hadnt done it I would be dead!

Kakashi: Now we can help Naruto

Gai: This is a battle of monsters now

Tobi puts the second rinnegan in his eye

Tobi (thinking): I dont have a spare life anymore, but it doesnt matter I cant run away now. With the full Rinnegan power I will be able to overpower Naruto

Tobi: Naruto, know that I was only allowed to fight at half of the strenght of my fan with this, now I will obliterate you! However as a very special treatment I will allow you to see the face of the man that will kill you!

- Tobi fights at full power! What the heck is behind that mask?!


----------



## Epyon (Feb 13, 2012)

Nah, Sasuke won't arrive/make his move again for another ten chapters, until then Ohana couldn't care less.


----------



## motto (Feb 13, 2012)

I predict kage bunshin feint plus rasengan to the face!


----------



## Whirlpool (Feb 13, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> [sp]Prediction:
> 
> CH574 - The ultimate weapon
> 
> ...



My prediction is better 

Nah but that fan you described is just awesome


----------



## firedragonde (Feb 13, 2012)

Good?ol Friday releases anyone?

Anyway, i predict Army running into Sasuke, Sasuke show new powers, half army dead, the other "oh wow wtf" along the line and at the end of the chapter we see some Kage vs. Madara stuff (e.g. Madara walks away, all Kages @ground)


----------



## Syko (Feb 13, 2012)

I predict Sasuke showing new powers:
He uses a new skill that kills half the army, but only fodders.


----------



## Klue (Feb 13, 2012)

I want to see Madara and the Five Kages. Screw Tobi's mask coming off; I don't even care anymore.


----------



## auem (Feb 13, 2012)

Klue said:


> I want to see Madara and the Five Kages. Screw Tobi's mask coming off; I don't even care anymore.



that mask gonna come off on chapter 600..so wait for another 7 month...


----------



## Bonney (Feb 13, 2012)

Sasuke and Itachi time. Naruto goes Sage Mode, what is this its different from before.... My prediction


----------



## BlackZetsu (Feb 13, 2012)

Sasuke kills Sakura, Neji, Lee, Hinata, Sai, Kiba and gets the rinnegan. He then makes them his 6 paths of pain


----------



## auem (Feb 13, 2012)

^
i like it..


----------



## Addy (Feb 13, 2012)

Klue said:


> I want to see Madara and the Five Kages. Screw Tobi's mask coming off; I don't even care anymore.



i will rewrite your post  



Klue said:


> I want to see Madara  sasuke/itachi and the Five Kages. Screw Tobi's mask coming off; I don't even care anymore.


----------



## Zelavour (Feb 13, 2012)

Tobi talks about how Naruto resembles Hashirama and Kakashi tells how much Naruto has grown into looking like Minato with skill.
A small battle occurs with only Naruto vs Tobi because Naruto wants to fight Tobi 1v1, after a while Tobi gets scared as in... really scared for the first time in his life and decides to let Gedo Mazo do all the work.

Sasuke meets up with Juugo and Suigetsu who were walking behind him, he tells them that they are useless, they tell Sasuke about what Karin did to him (which they found out in Orochimaru's lab, even more than Suigetsu already knew about Karin).
Sasuke doesnt care and tells them to move or else he'll cut through them, they move aside and Sasuke dashes forward, Suigetsu and Juugo are confused and left behind.

Shikamaru's dad and the others talk about Gedo Mazo and Tobi and how the fight vs Madara is going.

We see a fight with the Kages vs Madara and see that it was slightly offpanelled (just a little).

End of the chapter is where Tobi is standing infront of Gedo Mazo and the rookies all come jumping infront of Naruto and tell him that he is not alone anymore unlike what he used to be in the past.


----------



## santanico (Feb 13, 2012)

What's going on here? :/

Anyway, I predict sasuke goes on a killing spree (let it happen kishi) :ho


----------



## Z3bra (Feb 13, 2012)

naruto kicks tobi in the face making tobi sweat buckets...sasuke shows up and gets clobbered

Gai expresses how powerful naruto's gotten, *kakashi agrees but says "naruto's still not quite there yet"*

later on we discover kakashi had deep pockets from money delivered into his account by sasuke and tobi for saying comments like bolded...


----------



## T-Bag (Feb 13, 2012)

i predict madara senses carnage approaching


----------



## Gabe (Feb 13, 2012)

i predict madara or kabuto and the kages commenting on naruto and tobi because the sensors sensed the chakra out put of the bijuu


----------



## First Tsurugi (Feb 13, 2012)

As much as I don't want a shift in focus right now, this would be an excellent opportunity for a flash to the Madara fight.

Come on Kishi, you've come this far, now go all the way.


----------



## Bonney (Feb 13, 2012)

Yeah this is probably the best time for a switch, with Tobi not fighting himself until they return.


----------



## Perv_Shinobi (Feb 13, 2012)

*I predict we will be taken back to the kages fight with madara.................with madara kick ass and taking names. However, the kages haven't given up as yet...........*


----------



## Palpatine (Feb 13, 2012)

I _hope_ Naruto either blasts Tobi's mask off or he takes it off willingly.

I _predict_, however, that it probably won't happen.


----------



## forkandspoon (Feb 13, 2012)

That mask just needs to come off already.


----------



## Palpatine (Feb 13, 2012)

^ Agreed. I want Tobi's face and an explanation of what exactly is going on already.


----------



## Mister (Feb 14, 2012)

I predict Madara vs the Gokage... again... if not then some Tobi or Zetsu.


----------



## Psychic (Feb 14, 2012)

i predict sasuke walking.


----------



## Klue (Feb 14, 2012)

Anything but another transitional chapter. Preferably the Five Kages, Itachi or Sasuke's EMS letting loose quickly.

If not, Tobi better not disappoint.


----------



## Bonney (Feb 14, 2012)

Klue said:


> *Anything but another transitional chapter.*



After the last chapter, better not be. I can already see the telegrams reaction if so.


----------



## ZiBi21 (Feb 14, 2012)

about current chapter I was more interested in Ao's reaction...about "it feels different that there is something else"... was he feeling that inside naruto there are many different kinds of chakra that comes from other beasts yet he doesnt know that but belioves it feels strange...

as for next chap. it wont contain sasuke at all... we all know that sasuke is on the battlefield now going somewhere.... and he was used in this one mostly for the sake of showing the paths that people follow... ones towards light while others towards darkness and that's it for now

now we will see mostly naruto vs tobi a litle bit...in order to get that mask off once for all.... or we might get a little of kages fight yet I belive this part will be left later after naruto compleates his goal of breaking that mask off tobis face then after learning that tobi might retreat and we go to kages fights


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 14, 2012)

574: enter the hyuuga

scene switch to neji
he is running next to hinata and say
now that i have trained my eyesight has increased. behold! my secret weapon!
he puts on sunglasses

scene switch to hinata
she is running along next to neji, thinking
now that i'm the lead female in the manga i should put my best foot forward
when suddenly, a wild rock appears!
she trips her foot on the rock!

scene switch to shikamaru
he is running next to chouji and thinking
i'm not the only one who has benefited from training
he takes out a flashlight and say
with this i shall increase the range of my attacks!

...

scene switch to tobi
he looks on as naruto stares him down
tobi is panicking
this power, it is immense... i've never felt this way before
he kneels on the ground
naruto, will you marry me?

next chapter: the wedding of naruto!


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 14, 2012)

ZE said:


> Good guys die? That's not what the fandoms want.



Interesting. 

Pretty sure that a large percentage of the KT/KL regulars has been screaming for blood and death on the Alliance's side for a year and a half now.


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 14, 2012)

we want alliance people to die but we also prefer our fave characters to fight equally interesting ones, thats why sasuke fans prefer sasuke to fight madara, itachi or kabuto, itachi fans prefer to see him meeting kabuto, madara or sasuke, and madara fans prefer to see him meeting sasuke or itachi, the potential for huge revelations and good stuff is just too big compared to any fight against dumb alliance characters that would only please us someway if they died in an horrible way against sasuke or madara .


----------



## Garfield (Feb 14, 2012)

Sasuke needs to be one paneled for great trolling justice!


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 14, 2012)

Kind of a long-term prediction.

Tobi finally loses it
The backup arrives
Tobi captures Bee
Sasuke encounters someone noteworthy and dispatches them like fodder


----------



## AoshiKun (Feb 14, 2012)

I hope for some Sasuke action. If he goes to Oblivion again i'll rage.
I'd rather see Madara vs Kages, Itachi vs Kabuto or Sasuke vs whoever than Tobi vs Naruto/Bee/Kakashi/Gai.


----------



## Nodonn (Feb 14, 2012)

Sasuke on his own is pretty meh, but not terrible.

It's when he gets even remotely near Naruto and the overall plot that the writing becomes insufferable.


----------



## Mateush (Feb 14, 2012)

Golden Circle said:


> Kind of a long-term prediction.
> 
> Tobi finally loses it
> The backup arrives
> ...



Nice. Here's my own version:


Tobi takes the upper hand.
The backup arrives.
Gyuki gives his chakra to Naruto. 
More flashbacks abut Rikudou's last word. He meant Naruto is the true successor of Rikudou. That day all biju will merge as one will/chakra into Naruto. 
 Naruto is regenerated and gets more completed cloak form.
 Tobi's screwed up and loses his mask.
 Naruto detects Sasuke's chakra and begins to run to him.


----------



## Seraphiel (Feb 14, 2012)

Nodonn said:


> Naruto on his own is pretty meh, but not terrible.
> 
> It's when he gets even remotely near Sasuke and the overall plot that the writing becomes insufferable.



Fixed that for you brohan.


----------



## Icegaze (Feb 14, 2012)

I'm just hoping we get scans of the upcoming chapter this week. 

As far as prediction goes:
- We won't see Sasuke in this chapter
- We will get to see Edo Madara vs the Kage
- Tobi talks and we get flashbacks
- Glimpse of Kabuto and... ITACHI!


----------



## B.o.t.i (Feb 14, 2012)

meh madara has to smack down gai,kakashi,bee to look strong so i expect that at some point.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Feb 14, 2012)

This thread is for predictions and discussion of said predictions, not for deliberation on raws and spoiler providers.
If you must, take it to the convo thread.


----------



## Recal (Feb 14, 2012)

Icegaze said:


> I'm just hoping we get scans of the upcoming chapter this week.
> 
> As far as prediction goes:
> 
> - *Glimpse of Kabuto and... ITACHI!*



I'm all for that. Would be nice.


----------



## Icegaze (Feb 14, 2012)

Recalcitrant Funkasaur said:


> I'm all for that. Would be nice.



Yeah, I'm quite sure of it for this chapter, maybe 70% probable.
As for Edo Madara and the Gokage, I'd say it's a 90% chance.

I wonder what sort of role Edo Torune would play because he still hasn't been used by Kabuto in this war.


----------



## daschysta (Feb 14, 2012)

Hopefully some Kakashi/Gai/Naruto/Bee action and feats before the reinforcements arrive and Sasuke inches closer to the battlefield. Honestly I could care less about the Edo Madara fight, most of it has pretty clearly been off-paneled.


----------



## chauronity (Feb 14, 2012)

Itachi better kill his idiot brother.


----------



## Fay (Feb 14, 2012)

Please let Sauce confront the alliance


----------



## Octavian (Feb 14, 2012)

anyway my prediction is:

madara has won versus the five kages but then....

DYNAMIC ENTRY. gai solos him


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 14, 2012)

i predict Masked Madara using the demonic statue and maybe summoning Shukaku.


----------



## Iruel (Feb 14, 2012)

Linkdarkside said:


> i predict Masked Madara using the demonic statue and maybe summoning Shukaku.



Gedo Mazo, yes. Why would he send out Shukaku? His five Biju got owned, Shukaku is fodder compared to Naruto/Kurama now. 

And why is everyone calling him masked Madara? Dat mofo ain't Madara. It's Tobi, bitches.


----------



## Mateush (Feb 14, 2012)

chauronity said:


> Itachi better kill his idiot brother.



Since this not prediction so I can explain you that Sasuke is not idiot. Both Itachi and Konoha are idiots, since they don't know how to solve this peace problem.


----------



## Klue (Feb 14, 2012)

Mateush said:


> Since this not prediction so I can explain you that Sasuke is not idiot. Both Itachi and Konoha are idiots, since they don't know how to solve this peace problem.



I'm sorry, come again?

Are you saying that Sasuke's forthcoming actions are completely justified?


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Feb 14, 2012)

I predict Naruto making a comeback, Tobi's mask finally being broken, and the Gedo Mazo being damaged.


----------



## Mateush (Feb 14, 2012)

Klue said:


> I'm sorry, come again?
> 
> Are you saying that Sasuke's forthcoming actions are completely justified?



Not justified but he goes his own way, perhaps I would do almost the same if I had that power. Would you say Itachi or Konoha's way were justified as well?


----------



## Tyrion (Feb 14, 2012)

Mateush said:


> Not justified but he goes his own way, perhaps I would do almost the same if I had that power. Would you say Itachi or Konoha's way were justified as well?



Their problems were internal, only happening in Konoha.
What Sasuke is doing is worldwide threatening everyone.


----------



## Mateush (Feb 14, 2012)

A.Glover92 said:


> Their problems were internal, only happening in Konoha.
> What Sasuke is doing is worldwide threatening everyone.



Well, remember who did wrong. Think carefully that Itachi killed innocent hag or children. It was not just "internal" problems but potentially dangerous for the worldwide. That's why they held it top secret. They were chickens since they didn't want take the responible, so idiot Itachi had to sacrifice himself for that. 

I'm not saying Sasuke is right, but he is not that idiot as some believe.


----------



## Penance (Feb 14, 2012)

Mateush said:


> Well, remember who did wrong. Think carefully that *Itachi killed innocent hag or childrenis a ninja.* It was not just "internal" problems but potentially dangerous for the worldwide. That's why they held it top secret. They were chickens since they didn't want take the responible, so idiot Itachi had to sacrifice himself for that.
> 
> I'm not saying Sasuke is right, but he is not that idiot as some believe.



Yo.....10char


----------



## Whirlpool (Feb 14, 2012)

Klue said:


> I'm sorry, come again?
> 
> Are you saying that Sasuke's forthcoming actions are completely justified?



Don't listen to him Klue, he also dislikes anal sex


----------



## Mr Horrible (Feb 14, 2012)

Klue said:


> I'm sorry, come again?
> 
> Are you saying that Sasuke's forthcoming actions are completely justified?



Kill everyone and there will be no one left to wage war.

Thus peace.

QED.


----------



## jplaya2023 (Feb 14, 2012)

Chapter 574 - An eye for an eye

*2 Page Spread of the Rookie 9 running towards Naruto*

Neiji "!!!!!!"

Hinata "Neiji cum what's wrong"

Neiji "There is a disturbing chakra over 5 kilometers north from here, i'm going to check it out"

Lee "Neiji i will go with you"

Neiji "No, go save naruto, if this is what i think it is, your eyes won't stand a chance"

*Scene switches to Sasuke standing above a canyon 150 feet off ground*

Sasuke "It's time i put the Hawk plan into motion, Konoha, Naruto, Kakashi will die at my hands".

Sasuke "!!!!"

Sasuke "It seems with these eyes, i'm able to sense chakra of those around me within a 50 mile radius." Lot's of chakra's i never sensed before, 1 is Naruto, the other one is ginormous.

Sasuke "It appears someone is approaching me and fast, I will test these eyes out on them" 

*Scene switches to Tobi/Naruto*

Tobi "It seems like you're all out of vitality 9 tails"

*Naruto Panting* "My chakra reserves are large now that i have Kurama don't count me out yet"

*A sage mode clone is seen attacking tobi from underground with a chibi rasengen, but it phases through tobi*

Tobi "Pathetic, an attack like that would NEV...." 

*before he finishes Kakashi lands a rakiri that cracks half of tobi's mask*

Tobi "Gwaahah, he used the clone as a trick to get me to go intangible and attack with kakashi just like....." *Tobi flashes back to his fight with Minato"

Tobi "You 2 have great team work, it's to bad it ends today"

*Tobi closes his eyes and opens his eyes with 2 EMS*

Tobi "Behold the power of the sage"

*Tobi levitates to the sky and begins making the dog - lion - tiger- fox - sheep seals*

*Ninpou, Super Nova Whirlwind*

*A mass of rocks inflamed with fire encompasses the sky*

Naruto "Gigantic"

Bee "Damn, Madara is going to ball to he falls eh"

Hachibi "Shut up" *flicks bee*

Gai "Looks like my youth is up, no choice but to......"

*Kakashi looks at Gai with a sad face*

*Scene switches to Sasuke*

*Sasuke is jumping through trees*

Sasuke "!!!"

*Sasuke dodges 15 shurikens coming at all angles*

Sasuke "Pathetic. I sensed you coming for miles, it seems we will finally see which clan has the better vision"

Neiji "Hmphh, i could of very easily been standing in your position, but my fate was changed that day" *Neiji recalls fighting Naruto"

Sasuke "Enough chat, it's time i show you why the uchiha clan has the strongest eyes in the villiage"

*Sasuke charges at neiji with chidori*

*Neiji, does 2 quick seals and has visible chakra cloak around his body*

*Neiji sticks out 2 fingers filled with blue chakra* *JYUUUKEN*

*Neiji and Sasuke's jutsu strike at the same causing the trees in the forest to collaspe*

Sasuke "It seems as your not all talk afterall"

Neiji "Hmphh i'im just getting warmed up"

Sasuke "Let's continue"

*Sasuke lifts his hands and amaretusu is radiating from his fingers forming a shape of a sword*

Neiji "So he's managed to control the black flames to this extent, i must be careful" 

Neiji "Celestrial Gates 5th Gate open"

*Chakra is formed in shape of a tengu around his body and his eyes have turned blue*

*Sasuke shunshins and strikes neiji with the sword*

*Neiji moved so fast sasuke hit the after image left by Neiji*

*Neiji kicks at sasuke knocking him into a cliff 250 meters away from the fight*

Sasuke *smirks*

Sasuke "He's stronger than i thought, this is getting exciting"

*Neiji shunshins instantly to Sasuke*

Neiji "I guess that's enough warmup eh sasuke?"

*Sasuke spits out blood and smiles*

Sasuke "I guess your right, i'll go right to the part where i kill you now"

*Sasuke forms complete susano around him with black flame arrows and rakiri shield*

Sasuke "I may not have the weapons my brother has but this is more than enough for you"

Neiji "Hmph, gates won't be enough here, i'll have to use that"

Sasuke "!!!!"

*Neiji forms 4 seals quickly and closes and opens his eyes*

*Neiji's eyes have the byakugun but with a 3 tomoe uchiha pattern in the inside of the eyes*

Sasuke "!!"

Neiji "I awakened these eyes a while back, but never had anyone strong i can show them to."

Neiji "This is the Mangkeyo Byakugun, used with combining my DNA into Uchiha DNA"

Neiji "Let's see who's eyes are the strongest"

*Neiji levitates to the sky and raises his fist*


CLASH "Neiji awakens his hidden power but sasuke remains confident"


----------



## RWB (Feb 14, 2012)

jplaya2023 said:


> Chapter 574 - An eye for an eye
> 
> Hinata "Neiji cum what's wrong"



What the fook.


----------



## jplaya2023 (Feb 14, 2012)

RWB said:


> What the fook.



it's a sign of respect, like naruto says sakura "chan" or mifune said honzou "dono" the ending is a sign of respect


----------



## Seraphiel (Feb 14, 2012)

jplaya2023 said:


> it's a sign of respect, like naruto says sakura "chan" or mifune said honzou "dono" the ending is a sign of respect



It's called a honorific and it's kun.

Unless you are trolling.


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 14, 2012)

i see nothing wrong with the neji cum part


----------



## ZetsuusteZ (Feb 14, 2012)

I really want a cut back to Madara vs Kage


----------



## First Tsurugi (Feb 14, 2012)

How new are you guys that you don't know jplaya?


----------



## Mateush (Feb 14, 2012)

Whirlpool said:


> Don't listen to him Klue, he also dislikes anal sex



"He"? Actually, I'm girl. Anal sex is very painful, and he usually gets a little brown oil in the bargain.


----------



## Sasukethe7thHokage (Feb 14, 2012)

jplaya2023 said:


> Chapter 574 - An eye for an eye
> 
> *2 Page Spread of the Rookie 9 running towards Naruto*
> 
> ...


I always knew neji was a badass... but um this seems to good to be true lol is this confirmed?


----------



## Whirlpool (Feb 14, 2012)

RWB said:


> What the fook.



That's what i said


----------



## Last shinobi (Feb 14, 2012)

dat last prediction made lol hard


----------



## Raidoton (Feb 14, 2012)

Sasukethe7thHokage said:


> I always knew neji was a badass... but um this seems to good to be true lol is this confirmed?


Yeah, it's confirmed to be fake! When will those people learn that you don't post a full script but start with little infos...


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 14, 2012)

Sasukethe7thHokage said:


> I always knew neji was a badass... but um this seems to good to be true lol is this confirmed?


are you fucking serious


----------



## Talis (Feb 14, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> are you fucking serious



C'mon don''t be hard, i used also to think that predictions were actually spoilers, and i am not even kidding about it.


----------



## Kanki (Feb 14, 2012)

jplaya2023 said:


> Chapter 574 - An eye for an eye
> 
> *2 Page Spread of the Rookie 9 running towards Naruto*
> 
> ...



This is a fucking masterpiece. It would instantly become the greatest chapter in Naruto history.

Email it to Kishi ASAP.


----------



## Adagio (Feb 14, 2012)

Dis page.
Dat win.
Dat fail.

Only on Telegrams 

To be on topic - I'm hoping for some Madara action.. just to let the whole Naruto/Tobi thing stew a little and enjoy some rage on NF


----------



## Kanki (Feb 14, 2012)

Hoping to see some quality action from Kakashi and Neji.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 14, 2012)

when are the hyuugas going to catch a break?They need upgrades too

if shraingan represant darkness byakugan should represent light


----------



## atenzor (Feb 14, 2012)

will tobi have some more hax, with his fan maybe or other WTF abilities or
will naruto HEADBUTT HIM AGAIN, sigh


----------



## Sasukethe7thHokage (Feb 14, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> are you fucking serious


I knew it wasn't real but i just wanted to be real... 

I just want to believe neji isnt fodder..


----------



## Guiness (Feb 14, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> are you fucking serious



lool 

That prediction is just so... too random and out of place. 

where is eyeknockout when you want him? haha.


----------



## atenzor (Feb 14, 2012)

great, we have a fake ohana on 2ch now: ohana ◆goqtukEPhE

...


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Feb 14, 2012)

-Sasuke encounters water boy and jugo. 
- Blabla 
- boring chapter. 

^ I said it


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 14, 2012)

KAKASHI10 said:


> -Sasuke encounters water boy and jugo.
> - Blabla
> - boring chapter.
> 
> ^ I said it



I really hope it's not another blah blah and cock swallowing chapter.


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 14, 2012)

In which section of 2 chan do people post the spoilers and Ohana lurks?


----------



## Summers (Feb 14, 2012)

Unless we go back to the Gokage vs Madara I cant see the action picking up again. Tobi has a bunch of attacks he can use, but we dont know what to expect from Naruto so if it stays on that fight then we will get an explanation of things to come. I predict buildup chapter.

Pay no attention to sasuke, he is probably going to be used to hype the end of a chapter a couple more times. At best the chapter will end with him in-front of the divisions.


----------



## Gabe (Feb 14, 2012)

i think the chapter will focus a little on naruto and tobi and then change to the kages unless kishi wont do this till after tobis mask comes off


----------



## Time Expired (Feb 14, 2012)

Naruto btch-slaps Gedo Mazo and grabs Tobi like a punk. Tobi cries and begs Naruto "pleaz  not the face!" Naruto kicks Tobi in the ass - loses his shoe - and walks off the battlefield to meet the alliance. He's victorious.  

Kabuto, knowing full well where that shoe went, winces to himself and decides that none of this is worth that kind of pain.  His ass snake agrees. Kabuto collects the rest of the edos, and goes out for an all-nighter with the boys...because they have no choice in the matter. He gets piss drunk, Orochimaru overtakes his will, and leaves to "get dat revenge." Oro stops at Seven-Eleven to get a Slurpee, sees a puffy sticker of Itachi - gets caught in genjutsu mid gulp - and drowns in his icy beverage.  Kuku x_x 

Naruto gets appointed Hokage, keeps the Bijuu as pets, and lives out the rest of his days with Hinata, or Sakura...it really doesn't matter. 

Years after Naruto's long, prosperous life and blissfully painless death, Sasuke finally makes another appearance in the manga. Seriously...it will take like a billion years. His eyes have developed cataracts due to his old age, and are now the most powerful useless Sharingan ever.  However, in his anger, he stands outside of Konoha's gates and _mildly annoys_ everyone who comes and goes with his terrible breath and inane, crotchety old man banter.  

Uchiha vengeance is finally served


----------



## Klue (Feb 14, 2012)

Soul Assassin said:


> Naruto btch-slaps Gedo Mazo and grabs Tobi like a punk. Tobi cries and begs Naruto "pleaz  not the face!" Naruto kicks Tobi in the ass - loses his shoe - and walks victoriously off the battlefield to meet the alliance victorious.
> 
> Kabuto, knowing full well where that shoe went, winces to himself and decides that none of this is worth that kind of pain.  His ass snake agrees. Kabuto collects the rest of the edos, and goes out for an all-nighter with the boys...because they have no choice in the matter. He gets piss drunk, Orochimaru overtakes his will, and leaves to "get dat revenge." Oro stops at Seven-Eleven to get a Slurpee, sees a puffy sticker of Itachi - gets caught in genjutsu mid gulp - and drowns in his icy beverage.  Kuku x_x
> 
> ...



Now this, is what I call a fantastic prediction.


----------



## Time Expired (Feb 14, 2012)

This chapter better have Sasuke in it - that's all I've got to say.


----------



## Tazmo? (Feb 14, 2012)

people still question jplaya?


----------



## jplaya2023 (Feb 14, 2012)

Seraphiel said:


> It's called a honorific and it's kun.
> 
> Unless you are trolling.





kun, cum it's the same thing. Depends on if the spoiler was translated via japanese or chinese. honorific or respect again it's synomyous


----------



## lathia (Feb 14, 2012)

That jplaya2023 prediction is way better than what we'll actually get. Me gusta-cum.

If anything, I predict more transitional panels. Probably a slow chapter.


----------



## Frawstbite (Feb 14, 2012)

jplaya2023 said:


> Hinata "Neiji cum what's wrong"



If I had to guess, I'd say the thought of inbreeding is killing the mood. Seems logical. That's what is probably wrong.


----------



## Summers (Feb 14, 2012)

jplaya2023 said:


> it's a sign of respect, like naruto says sakura "chan" or mifune said honzou "dono" the ending is a sign of respect



What have you been reading bro. Funny though, I could not continue reading the rest of it after that, what an intro.


----------



## Summers (Feb 14, 2012)

jplaya2023 said:


> kun, cum it's the same thing. Depends on if the spoiler was translated via japanese or chinese. honorific or respect again it's synomyous



Cum as a sign of respect Huh? I like it!


----------



## Chibason (Feb 14, 2012)

I'd like to check back in with Madara kicking the Kage's asses...

But, to see Tobi clowning on Naruto, Gai, B and Naruto would be nice also.


----------



## Vergil642 (Feb 14, 2012)

Things I want to happen. Any/all would make me happy.
-Tobi mans the fuck up and remembers he has a Rinnegan. Proceeds to have Gedou Mazou have a bitchin' fight with BM Naruto/Semi-Juubi'd Naruto/SBM Naruto, with liberal application of epic Ninjutsu.
-Switch to Gokage who get their asses beat by Madara, or them on their asses with Madara dusting himself down.
-Sasuke appears and faces off with Madara.
-Itachi pops up at Kabuto's location, has a skirmish and Kabuto summons Madara and Edo Shisui, Itachi then releases Oro from the Totsuka who proceeds to summon Edo Jiraiya. Epic 3 way battle begins.

What I think will happen.
-Naruto will talk some more with Tobi.
-Rookies appear on the battlefield and support Naruto (somehow).
-Sasuke may intercept the Rookies/slay some fodder first.
-Useless chat regardless of whatever else happens.
-Terrible pacing.


----------



## Summers (Feb 14, 2012)

Chibason said:


> I'd like to check back in with Madara kicking the Kage's asses...
> 
> But, to see Tobi clowning on Naruto, Gai, B and Naruto would be nice also.



Yeah Naruto has been looking to awesome recently. Meaning that its almost time for him to go through his regular round of humiliation. I am stuck between him spasing out when he senses sasuke or trying a new Jutsu failing and get restrained in the same way Pain and Nagato restrained him.


----------



## Whirlpool (Feb 14, 2012)

summers said:


> Cum as a sign of respect Huh? I like it!



Only asians


----------



## Summers (Feb 14, 2012)

Whirlpool said:


> Only asians



*Spoiler*: __ 



They have blessed us with Anime/Manga and Hentai. I love em!




Yeah I have come around to think that Naruto is going to be humiliated this chapter.

Post #5100!


----------



## jplaya2023 (Feb 14, 2012)

summers said:


> What have you been reading bro. Funny though, I could not continue reading the rest of it after that, what an intro.



that's to bad guess u have to wait until friday to know what the chapter will be then, when it's right in front of your face


----------



## Summers (Feb 14, 2012)

If we do somehow see Itachi, what would Itachi even show that's new if he dont have another MS jutsu?


----------



## Time Expired (Feb 14, 2012)

Chibason said:


> I'd like to check back in with Madara kicking the Kage's asses...
> 
> But, to see Tobi clowning on Naruto, Gai, B and Naruto would be nice also.



Honestly - all that would be killer.  But for crying out loud, I want to see some of the badasses actually kick some ass.  More importantly, I want to _see_ some *anger* already ffs.  That's kind of why I want to see Sasuke.  Madara's having fun with those idiots, and Tobi's still chillin.  These guys have it under control for the most part. Sasuke's been out of the game for a long time now just grinding that axe.  I want to see his mindset in his actions.  You know what I mean?

Give us some of that carnage Kishi.


----------



## O-ushi (Feb 14, 2012)

Im still thinking that this chapter will shift to what's been happening with everyone else. Still a lot of loose ends like the 5 Kages, Itachi, Sasuke, Jugo/Suigetzu and Sasuke. So Im guessing the chapter might start off or end with the start of the next round between Naruto/Kakashi/Gai Vs Tobi with the rest of chapter a "news update" on the other players.


----------



## Chibason (Feb 14, 2012)

Soul Assassin said:


> Honestly - all that would be killer.  But for crying out loud, I want to see some of the badasses actually kick some ass.  More importantly, I want to _see_ some *anger* already ffs.  That's kind of why I want to see Sasuke.  Madara's having fun with those idiots, and Tobi's still chillin.  These guys have it under control for the most part. Sasuke's been out of the game for a long time now just grinding that axe.  I want to see his mindset in his actions.  You know what I mean?
> 
> Give us some of that carnage Kishi.



Dude, I'd much rather see Sasuke then anyone else right now....I just don't expect it yet...Kishi be teasing us, bro


----------



## Time Expired (Feb 14, 2012)

Chibason said:


> Dude, I'd much rather see Sasuke then anyone else right now....I just don't expect it yet...Kishi be teasing us, bro




Enough teasing already Kishi...what the hell is the literary equivalent of blue balls?


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 14, 2012)

true, this is getting ridiculous


----------



## Time Expired (Feb 14, 2012)

You got blue balls too Jeanne?


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Feb 14, 2012)

I'm not even a Sasuke fan and I want to see him lol. If last week was just another tease by Kishi then I'm going to be seriously pissed. I want to see some damn carnage and it seems Sasuke's the only one capable of delivering that right now.


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 14, 2012)

Soul Assassin said:


> You got blue balls too Jeanne?


i got a serious case of blue tits because of kishi


----------



## God Hand (Feb 14, 2012)

Sasuke or no Sasuke, I need a couple chapters of non-stop action for fucks sake 

Im getting tired of 7 pages of action, then break for 7 pages, 7 pages of action, break for 7.  Its driving me insane!

I wanted to see some non-stop action already, I dont care if its Choji on Shikamaru action at this point, just stop with the constant interrupts.


----------



## shintebukuro (Feb 14, 2012)

A balance is always nice. We've been getting fed the whole "Naruto shines like a light of hope, he is the new messiah, uniting all in happiness and peace" for a while now, and it would be refreshing to see a guy who wants to do nothing but kill and scream and make evil faces while his hatred envelopes him.

Sometimes you just need a little of that.


----------



## Time Expired (Feb 14, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> i got a serious case of blue tits because of kishi



 

Sounds painful; poor thing.  Hopefully the chapter will bring you relief.


----------



## Frawstbite (Feb 14, 2012)

shintebukuro said:


> A balance is always nice. We've been getting fed the whole "Naruto shines like a light of hope, he is the new messiah, uniting all in happiness and peace" for a while now, and it would be refreshing to see a guy who wants to do nothing but kill and scream and make evil faces while his hatred envelopes him.
> 
> Sometimes you just need a little of that.



I wonder how long it will last. Because, if he is to be redeemed then there will be no killing spree. If there is a killing spree it won't last for long and it will consist of fodder, because that's just how this manga is.

I've been wondering about this. How they can make Sasuke a reckless evil character and still redeem him? Because if he is to stay an enemy he won't get relevant kills which won't be very interesting.


----------



## Psychic (Feb 14, 2012)

Sasuke seriously looks like hes ready to kill a bunch of people, this should be interesting. I think he is going deeper down the path of destruction and there is no turning him back.


----------



## Milliardo (Feb 14, 2012)

Soul Assassin said:


> Enough teasing already Kishi...what the hell is the literary equivalent of blue balls?



damn, and its valentine's day too.


----------



## auem (Feb 14, 2012)

i just hope enough materials in this week's chapter to bitch about next week....


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 14, 2012)

at what time we got the spoilers last week?


----------



## auem (Feb 14, 2012)

^
at about 8:00 GMT...about 4 hours from now..

if MS indeed gives us spoilers this week,then it should be hours earlier than that..


----------



## atenzor (Feb 14, 2012)

spoilers are usually between 2:30-3:30AM Wednesday EST time, so they should come soon, let me check 2ch for the latest info

edit: nothing yet... but T gets spoilers before Ohana, but he doesn't release them, or at least not the naruto ones, DAT T


----------



## silenceofthelambs (Feb 14, 2012)

*Prediction:

Naruto and Tobi finally fight (with no interference or assistance), and just as the battle begins to become interesting (a statement from Tobi declaring he will "show [Uzumaki Naruto] why [he] cannot be stopped," and subsequently preparing an unseen technique), the scene switches to Kage vs. Madara, and...

...Madara stands before five bodies, much too close to death.

NF is sent into absolute catatonia and fury.

Chapter cruelly ends.*


----------



## skins (Feb 14, 2012)

Am I the only one who thinks the Kage's will own Madara? O_o;;


----------



## atenzor (Feb 14, 2012)

skins said:


> Am I the only one who thinks the Kage's will *own* Madara? O_o;;



I don't know about the word "own", but if they manage to win, it's
not going to be easy, probably someone will die like onooki


----------



## Frawstbite (Feb 14, 2012)

skins said:


> Am I the only one who thinks the Kage's will own Madara? O_o;;



It's too late to say he owned them after he was thrown out of Susanoo, his two meteors were not enough for anyone relevant, his forest was stopped, he was slapped around in Susanoo and was forced to use Preta to avoid getting ripped up.

He can still claim a solid victory though.


----------



## skins (Feb 14, 2012)

atenzor said:


> I don't know about the word "own", but if they manage to win, it's
> not going to be easy, probably someone will die like onooki



Nitpick much? ^^;

I dunno. He's up against 5 of the strongest shinobi of the ages. There's gotta be some credibility in those titles. 

Raikage just needs a desk imo. >> Smash Madara with a desk, and will be over.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Feb 14, 2012)

skins said:


> Am I the only one who thinks the Kage's will own Madara? O_o;;


Madara isn't losing he was obviously brought back for a reason.

Madara isn't going to be sealed anytime soon it would be a huge waste of a great character if he came back just to be a punching bag.


----------



## atenzor (Feb 14, 2012)

skins said:


> Nitpick much? ^^;
> 
> I dunno. He's up against 5 of the strongest shinobi of the ages. There's gotta be some credibility in those titles.
> 
> Raikage just needs a desk imo. >> Smash Madara with a desk, and will be over.



yea, but i don't see tsunade and mei doing much, only gaara, onooki and raikage can come up with something, so really, 3v1 and not 5v1

and then if we break that even further, we can say onooki is getting old,
so then only gaara and raikage remain, raikage has his speed, which can
always help and gaara has his anti-susano sand, so i don't know, PLUS, they need to seal him somehow, so they need itachi there and sasuke meets kabuto or vice versa


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 14, 2012)

skins said:


> Am I the only one who thinks the Kage's will own Madara? O_o;;


could you explain how the fuck kishi would make an unknown power get defeated off painel by the kages?

its a mather of logic:

we basically know everything about the kages and nothing about madara, so the ones that will get most likely off painel'd will be the kages...

also, madara called tobi "him" so there is still development for his character.


----------



## Perv_Shinobi (Feb 14, 2012)

skins said:


> Am I the only one who thinks the Kage's will own Madara? O_o;;



Yes, think about it. You are talking about a shinobi who has fought all type and various clans with speacialized skills from every country. And, they all bowed their heads to him. Except the 1st Hokage Clan and their clans didn't won their Uchilia's respect easily. Every fight they fought was almost or always to the death ................or very close to a death match.

He's already familiar with all their styles and such......................it's just a matter of time before he wins. Plus he's immortal..................now..............


----------



## atenzor (Feb 14, 2012)

who wants to see sasuke or itachi vs madara, that would be epic....


----------



## BlinkST (Feb 14, 2012)

Probably fake.


----------



## rubberguy (Feb 14, 2012)

Honestly i still don't get 3/100 of the reasons madara was brought back.


----------



## Klue (Feb 14, 2012)

I have a feeling that Tobi is going to bring the heat this week. Preview, don't fail me this time.


----------



## atenzor (Feb 14, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



http://b4.img.v4.skyrock.net/b41/the-demon-of-naruto/pics/2403227137_1.jpg


----------



## First Tsurugi (Feb 14, 2012)

atenzor said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> http://b4.img.v4.skyrock.net/b41/the-demon-of-naruto/pics/2403227137_1.jpg



Forgot the lines below his eye.


----------



## skins (Feb 14, 2012)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Madara isn't losing he was obviously brought back for a reason.
> 
> Madara isn't going to be sealed anytime soon it would be a huge waste of a great character if he came back just to be a punching bag.





Jeαnne said:


> could you explain how the fuck kishi would make an unknown power get defeated off painel by the kages?
> 
> its a mather of logic:
> 
> ...



I never said that he wouldn't go down without a fight. ^^; I just think eventually, the Kage's will win. Or more, I'd like to see them win. Nothing wrong with that is there? O_o



atenzor said:


> yea, but i don't see tsunade and mei doing much, only gaara, onooki and raikage can come up with something, so really, 3v1 and not 5v1
> 
> and then if we break that even further, we can say onooki is getting old,
> so then only gaara and raikage remain, raikage has his speed, which can
> always help and gaara has his anti-susano sand, so i don't know, PLUS, they need to seal him somehow, so they need itachi there and sasuke meets kabuto or vice versa



Tsunade can still put up one heck of a fight (ala her vs Orochimaru and Kabuto), and Mei can still kick some serious ass, so I'm not sure why you'd think they wouldn't do much. Onooki I have no opinion on.



Perv_Shinobi said:


> Yes, think about it. You are talking about a shinobi who has fought all type and various clans with speacialized skills from every country. And, they all bowed their heads to him. Except the 1st Hokage Clan and their clans didn't won their Uchilia's respect easily. Every fight they fought was almost or always to the death ................or very close to a death match.
> 
> He's already familiar with all their styles and such......................it's just a matter of time before he wins. Plus he's immortal..................now..............



We don't really know a great deal about the kind of fights the Kage's have fought either though. *shrug* All we know about Marada is he had fights with Hashirama, and lost.


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 14, 2012)

skins said:


> I never said that he wouldn't go down without a fight. ^^; I just think eventually, the Kage's will win. Or more, I'd like to see them win. Nothing wrong with that is there? O_o
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no i mean, by now we can actually believe that the fight wont be showed at all...so its hard to believe that kishi would defeat EMS+Rinnegan off painel...

the only chance of the kages winning is if kishi actually show the fight, but it would be kinda crazy since they have been fighting for a while now


----------



## skins (Feb 14, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> no i mean, by now we can actually believe that the fight wont be showed at all...so its hard to believe that kishi would defeat EMS+Rinnegan off painel...
> 
> the only chance of the kages winning is if kishi actually show the fight, but it would be kinda crazy since they have been fighting for a while now



Do you have proof that Kishi won't show the fight though? O_o; There's really no evidence to suggest either or at this point.


----------



## atenzor (Feb 14, 2012)

madara was so hyped, that it's hard to believe that:

1) the fight will be off-paneled
2) he will lose against the kages

sigh


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Feb 14, 2012)

It's been 4 minutes already for the beginning of Wednesday and no spoilers?

WTF?! Unacceptable!!


----------



## atenzor (Feb 14, 2012)

why does the sage of six paths always look evil: Narutoverse


----------



## Frawstbite (Feb 14, 2012)

atenzor said:


> madara was so hyped, that it's hard to believe that:
> 
> 1) the fight will be off-paneled
> 2) he will lose against the kages
> ...



Yeah, but he's fighting against a group of some of the best. Perhaps that's why he was given this fight. There is no better group for him to lose to than the five Kages. It would be a shame is he loss to anything less than that.

I would not be surprised in the least if he was defeated.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Feb 14, 2012)

atenzor said:


> why does the sage of six paths always look evil: Narutoverse



It's hard not to when you're covered in shadows.

Also this isn't the sort of thing that should be posted in the prediction thread.


----------



## Klue (Feb 14, 2012)

Speaking of the Sage of the Six Paths, it's only a matter of time before we learn his full tale. I can't wait until this fight concludes and Kurama and Naruto have time to talk between one another - possibly focused on the chakra Naruto received from the other Bijuu?

Something interesting has to come of it; something Sage related. 

Speaking of Sage (), I'm kinda hoping Kurama is the one that encourages Naruto to truly combine Sage Mode and Bijuu Mode. Knowing our main hero, he hasn't even considered the possibility as of yet.


----------



## atenzor (Feb 14, 2012)

i predict the mask comes off this chapter


*Spoiler*: __ 



come at me bro


----------



## Orochibuto (Feb 14, 2012)

Kurama: Hey Naruto with the chakra of all nine Bijuus you can awaken the soul of RS but this mode only last for 30 seconds.


----------



## Orochibuto (Feb 14, 2012)

atenzor said:


> i predict the mask comes off this chapter
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Its possible.


----------



## Klue (Feb 14, 2012)

Mask might come off this week, face will remain unseen until the following week.


----------



## Time Expired (Feb 14, 2012)

The mask comes off when you pry it from his cold dead...head.


----------



## atenzor (Feb 14, 2012)

unless they manage (kakashi...) to remove tobi's Space time eye, tobi can escape anytime, but his phasing ability is not eye related... there is no proof of this, yes, he modifies the space around him, but there is no indication that the phasing comes from his eye, only his pocket dimension and absorbing is confirmed, DAT TOBI, who is going to win against this guy, i still think he is madara, cause kishi is trying to fool us by thinking otherwise, but thats the problem, all other options don't make sense, only madara at this point...


----------



## Klue (Feb 14, 2012)

Why wouldn't the phasing come from his eye?


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 14, 2012)

skins said:


> Do you have proof that Kishi won't show the fight though? O_o; There's really no evidence to suggest either or at this point.


well, at this point we can be sure that there will be at least a deficience in the way that kishi will do it.

if kishi had not showed the alliance running to naruto, the possibility of we getting to the fight was bigger, but now he just kept going with tobi vs naruto, and already set the whole alliance to run to them.


from this we can at least guess that the fight between madara and the kages is at least half done by now...so if kishi get to show madara already worn out in any way, it will make no sense, because we would have to ask few things:

- how did the kages manage to get him to this point?

- judging the hype of rinnegan+EMS+mokuton, does it mean that the possibly strongest villain until now can not beat the 5 kages alone? what is the point of hyping sasuke with EMS only against naruto so if madara with all this cannot stand against the 5 kages?

you need to keep in mind that madara right now has possibly two imortality sources (izanazi and edo tensei), he also has hashirama's powers that were so OP that defeated him, and i am not even including what EMS+Rinnegan could possibly do. It would take a lot for kishi to convince us that the kages simply managed to defeat him when their powers are so common.

it would also be completly counter productive for the whole storyline, madara was supposed to be revived, madara was involved in the eye of the moon plan with tobi...why make him get defeated against the kages that currently are way out of the storyline compared to him?

its not about you think that madara will loose, its more about the manga logic and how harming it would be to the storyline.


----------



## Deadway (Feb 14, 2012)

Spoilers anytime soon?


----------



## atenzor (Feb 14, 2012)

Klue said:


> Why wouldn't the phasing come from his eye?



well it COULD, but i don't know, hard to explain... i mean imagine an ability of going through objects and not related to eyes, it would be cool, and this tobi character seems to only have permanently active 3-tomoe sharingan...


----------



## skins (Feb 14, 2012)

Then that begs the question: who DOES defeat Madara?


----------



## Orochibuto (Feb 14, 2012)

Klue said:


> Speaking of Sage (), I'm kinda hoping Kurama is the one that encourages Naruto to truly combine Sage Mode and Bijuu Mode. Knowing our main hero, he hasn't even considered the possibility as of yet.



If this happen expect some bullshit as.

Kurama: This is the true Sage Mode, when combined with chakra from all Bijuus you get the Sage of Six Paths mode.

You: Yay!

Kurama (as typical): But this mode only lasts for 30 seconds

You:


----------



## Klue (Feb 15, 2012)

atenzor said:


> well it COULD, but i don't know, hard to explain... i mean imagine an ability of going through objects and not related to eyes, it would be cool, and this tobi character seems to only have permanently active 3-tomoe sharingan...



It's not really conclusive. We've never received a good glimpse of his eye while he used his Jikukan abilities.


----------



## atenzor (Feb 15, 2012)

hhahahahahahahahhahaaaa



epic....


----------



## Klue (Feb 15, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> If this happen expect some bullshit as.
> 
> Kurama: This is the true Sage Mode, when combined with chakra from all Bijuus you get the Sage of Six Paths mode.
> 
> ...



Naw, me: 

It has to have some sort of draw back. He would just pwn Sasuke, regardless of his unknown EMS powers otherwise.


----------



## Burke (Feb 15, 2012)

atenzor said:


> hhahahahahahahahhahaaaa
> 
> 
> 
> epic....



canon this


----------



## atenzor (Feb 15, 2012)

Ao

tobi's eye pattern comes close to one of these, no other options...


----------



## T-Bag (Feb 15, 2012)

atenzor said:


> well it COULD, but i don't know, hard to explain... i mean imagine an ability of going through objects and not related to eyes, it would be cool, and this tobi character seems to only have permanently active 3-tomoe sharingan...



every sharingan with special ability is a mangekyo. base sharingan doesnt grant hax abilities. so i'd say tobi's right sharingan is in fact a mangekyo (eternal perhaps)

and the fact that he was able to summon/tame the kyuubi is also proof of that


----------



## Time Expired (Feb 15, 2012)

atenzor said:


> unless they manage (kakashi...) to remove tobi's Space time eye, tobi can escape anytime, but his phasing ability is not eye related... there is no proof of this, yes, he modifies the space around him, but there is no indication that the phasing comes from his eye, only his pocket dimension and absorbing is confirmed, DAT TOBI, who is going to win against this guy, i still think he is madara, cause kishi is trying to fool us by thinking otherwise, but thats the problem, all other options don't make sense, only madara at this point...



Not familiar with the NRA slogan I lifted...or grammar?


----------



## Orochibuto (Feb 15, 2012)

Klue said:


> Naw, me:
> 
> It has to have some sort of draw back. He would just pwn Sasuke, regardless of his unknown EMS powers otherwise.



Seriously if the Jinchuuriki forms have evolutions, why not SM? I dont think we have seen everything SM has to offer. And I find very suspicious that the mode is names Sage or Sennin, perhaps there is something deeper.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Feb 15, 2012)

T-Bag said:


> every sharingan with special ability is a mangekyo. base sharingan doesnt grant hax abilities. so i'd say tobi's right sharingan is in fact a mangekyo (eternal perhaps)



Tobi uses the ability way too often for it to be Mangekyou, and it can't be EMS because only Sasuke and Madara achieved that.

Unless Tobi has some way of keeping the MS from degrading.


----------



## atenzor (Feb 15, 2012)

and tobi had 3-tomoe to control kyuubi, wth


----------



## Klue (Feb 15, 2012)

atenzor said:


> Ao
> 
> tobi's eye pattern comes close to one of these, no other options...



Or Obito's eye pattern. 

With Kakashi on the battlefield, it's bound to come true. I can feel it. 




atenzor said:


> and tobi had 3-tomoe to control kyuubi, wth



The real Madara's eyes were the same when he took hold of the Kyuubi. The requirement stated one must obtain the Mangekyou; no one said the pattern must be visible.


----------



## atenzor (Feb 15, 2012)

Klue said:


> Or Obito's eye pattern.



no, obito doesnt have that pattern, tobi's eyes are more slim, not wide,
and they look like either madara or izuna, i dont know who else, not even shisui, not even fugaku or kagami...


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 15, 2012)

atenzor said:


> and tobi had 3-tomoe to control kyuubi, wth


true, its so weird :s

also, does being an uchiha give you an automatic summoning contract with the kyuubi?


----------



## Chibason (Feb 15, 2012)

Tobi is the Elder son, and his MS is in the shape of a Spiral.


----------



## atenzor (Feb 15, 2012)

Chibason said:


> Tobi is the Elder son, and his MS is in the shape of a Spiral.



tobi's space time looks like a spiral, omg... lol


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 15, 2012)

Chibason said:


> Tobi is the Elder son, and his MS is in the shape of a Spiral.


this actually makes sense


----------



## Burke (Feb 15, 2012)

Tobi is Chibason, and his dick is in the shape of a Spiral.


----------



## Tregis (Feb 15, 2012)

Madara finally busts out his pimp fan.


----------



## Orochibuto (Feb 15, 2012)

Tobi is a Rikudou people, remember that. Senju and Uchiha in one body. I think at this level any sharingan you use is amped to ridiculous levels.


----------



## atenzor (Feb 15, 2012)

but what is he going to do with that fan, play whack-a-mole no jutsu V2 LOL


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 15, 2012)

Tregis said:


> Madara finally busts out his pimp fan.



Doubt it. He put it away last week. He probably won't touch it again for 200 chapters.





Klue said:


> Or Obito's eye pattern.
> 
> With Kakashi on the battlefield, it's bound to come true. I can feel it.



You're not my friend anymore.


----------



## atenzor (Feb 15, 2012)

lets hope saves dont happen to sasuke: aegon-rokudo


----------



## Klue (Feb 15, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> You're not my friend anymore.



Why?

Because Tobi took Obito's eye from his shit carcass?


----------



## atenzor (Feb 15, 2012)

wth


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 15, 2012)

Klue said:


> Why?
> 
> Because Tobi took Obito's eye from his shit carcass?



Nice save. 

He'd just add it to his collection. Glass case # 11.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Feb 15, 2012)

I wonder how long Tobi will fight on his own for.

This battle's already gone on for a crazy amount of time, but most of it has been devoted to talking rather than fighting, so it could go either way.


----------



## Chibason (Feb 15, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> this actually makes sense



I know it does. 


I'm calling it now. By the time Rikudo had decided to choose a successor, the elder son had already chosen his path of evil, we actually knew this much already. I predict that with his best friend's death he gained the spiral MS doujutsu.

Rikudo realized that his eldest son had decided to obtain ultimate strength by killing and absolute power by warring, and so he chose the younger son. 

The Elder son, named Tobi, has spent all of these years trying to prove that Uchiha>Senju.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Feb 15, 2012)

I would count Tobi using Obito's eye as a victory tbh.


----------



## navy (Feb 15, 2012)

Chibason said:


> Tobi is the Elder son, and his MS is in the shape of a Spiral.



Mind blown.


----------



## Chibason (Feb 15, 2012)

St. Burke said:


> Tobi is Chibason, and *his dick is in the shape of a Spiral.*



Who told you about that?!


----------



## atenzor (Feb 15, 2012)

if tobi didn't lie to sasuke then he cannot be the elder son, because tobi said:

i am like you, a survivor of the uchiha clan massacre... so i don't think the elder son was in that village...

if he lied then whatever, of course, he did lie something, so its hard to say what is a lie and what is not


----------



## T-Bag (Feb 15, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> Tobi uses the ability way too often for it to be Mangekyou, and it can't be EMS because only Sasuke and Madara achieved that.
> 
> Unless Tobi has some way of keeping the MS from degrading.



it got to be ems. it doesnt make sense otherwise. the s/t jutsu he uses dwells from his eyes, i think its clear at this point it's a perfect sharingan given how many times he's used it. and again he tamed the kyuubi similar to madara from the flashback. thats two things to look at. and more importantly: he possesses madara's power, "sharingans true power", (ems)


----------



## atenzor (Feb 15, 2012)

he also blocked suigestu sword and has chakra chains, who the f is this dude seriously


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 15, 2012)

Chibason said:


> I know it does.
> 
> 
> I'm calling it now. By the time Rikudo had decided to choose a successor, the elder son had already chosen his path of evil, we actually knew this much already. I predict that with his best friend's death he gained the spiral MS doujutsu.
> ...


well i still prefer to think that tobi is juubi's soul that was unsealed right after the first bijuu was sealed, when hidan and kakuzu visited the fire temple


----------



## Chibason (Feb 15, 2012)

atenzor said:


> if tobi didn't lie to sasuke then he cannot be the elder son, because tobi said:
> 
> *i am like you, a survivor of the uchiha clan massacre*... so i don't think the elder son was in that village...
> 
> *if he lied then whatever, of course, he did lie something*, so its hard to say what is a lie and what is not



We already know he wasn't simply a 'survivor of the massacre'...


He was one of the perpetrators 


...and yes he lies. 


Remember how he clinched the arm when talking about taking his brothers eyes?

That's because he, the Elder son, also took his brother's eyes and, as a result, he gained a super long life.


----------



## Orochibuto (Feb 15, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> I wonder how long Tobi will fight on his own for.
> 
> This battle's already gone on for a crazy amount of time, but most of it has been devoted to talking rather than fighting, so it could go either way.



The fans are related in mangas to wind manipulation at least in inuyasha but we already know there is already wind element in Naruto.

So my theory is that the fan is some kind of elemental manipulation amplifier, makes sense with Rinnegan that can control all elements would make it deadly.

We have seen in Naruto pseudo-element manipulation, suiton to cause some winds, fuuton a shuriken or at must a rasenshuriken. But no actual command over the elements. Perhaps this is what the fan does. Also isnt it rare we havent seen the Rinnegan ability to have affinity to all elements used in battle?

Perhaps the fan coupled with the Rinnegan is the deadliest thing there is. Wind manipulation but not creating rasengans or blows, but actually commanding hurricaines and tornados, doton not just creation some mountain over there but moving the massed, create earthquackes. Katon not just generating fire breaths and fire balls but actually engulfing battlefields with fire. Raiton not just a beam from your finger that bust a person or an aura that makes you fast but actually commanding thunder from the heavens like an infinite kirin shot.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 15, 2012)

Fan is there to counter the Rasengans. 

I wouldn't be remotely surprised (though I do think it has other powers as well, seeing as it's probably Tengu-related). He has the perfect weapon against Naruto's trademark.


----------



## Klue (Feb 15, 2012)

atenzor said:


> if tobi didn't lie to sasuke then he cannot be the elder son, because tobi said:
> 
> i am like you, a survivor of the uchiha clan massacre... so i don't think the elder son was in that village...
> 
> if he lied then whatever, of course, he did lie something, so its hard to say what is a lie and what is not



If Tobi didn't lie to Sasuke, then he is "thee" Uchiha Madara.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Feb 15, 2012)

Klue said:


> If Tobi didn't lie to Sasuke, then he is "thee" Uchiha Madara.



No, he said that after he failed at removing his mask.

He was originally going to be honest with Sasuke, but after he got a face-full of Amaterasu he decided otherwise.


----------



## atenzor (Feb 15, 2012)

this sounds good


*Spoiler*: __ 




```
行為は始まります!

覆われた人は未来がないし、それが彼の力に対して完全に無用であることを言います

力の人はゲートを使用したいと思います

マスクは、衝突先に跳びますが、攻撃は、事実上鎖でつなぎます行きます

隠されたマスクを破壊することを準備して下さい

がきは彼が言う私を敗北できませんでしたり、そして彼の父が覆われた人を打つ必要がある特別な人言ったことを覚えていません

マスクはファンを使用し、風の要素を、吹きますそれらを離れた投げます

間隔では、図は現われます!
```


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 15, 2012)

atenzor said:


> this sounds good
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


it translated too right with google


----------



## Orochibuto (Feb 15, 2012)

What says?


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 15, 2012)

Anyone has got a link to 2 chan?


----------



## Brain Slug (Feb 15, 2012)

atenzor said:


> this sounds good
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Translated from Google:


Action begins!

It was covered person is no future, says that it is completely useless against the forces of his

I think people want to use the gate and force

Mask, but jump ahead collision attack, we will in the chain and connect virtually

Please prepare to destroy the mask hidden

Kids do not remember a special person that said there is a need to hit the person is covered and his father, or he could not defeat me say

Mask using a fan, you throw away those blows, the elements of the wind

In the interval, the figure will appear!


Seems pretty straightforward; Naruto and Tobi fight, Gai builds up hype for 8th gate (again), a plan is hatched to crack his mask, and possibly a shift of focus at the end of the chapter?


----------



## Klue (Feb 15, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> No, he said that after he failed at removing his mask.
> 
> He was originally going to be honest with Sasuke, but after he got a face-full of Amaterasu he decided otherwise.



He was going to be honest with Sasuke? What lead you to that conclusion?


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 15, 2012)

Crazy whack a mole!!! Nothing happens again?! what a fucking boring chapter this seems that is going to be.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Feb 15, 2012)

Klue said:


> He was going to be honest with Sasuke? What lead you to that conclusion?



He was going to show him his actual face?

He's only done that with people like Kisame and Zetsu.


----------



## T-Bag (Feb 15, 2012)

i found this w/e fuck it means

本当のマダラはトビの真の動機を明らかに！サスケ?ナルトの血の兄弟！！


----------



## Brain Slug (Feb 15, 2012)

T-Bag said:


> i found this w/e fuck it means
> 
> 本当のマダラはトビの真の動機を明らかに！サスケ?ナルトの血の兄弟！！



Madara is clearly true of the true motives of Tobi! Naruto-Sasuke blood brothers! !

Looks like it 'means' fuck all.  Where did you get that from?


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 15, 2012)

T-Bag said:


> i found this w/e fuck it means
> 
> 本当のマダラはトビの真の動機を明らかに！サスケ?ナルトの血の兄弟！！


Madara is clearly true of the true motives of Tobi! Naruto-Sasuke blood brothers! !


----------



## Orochibuto (Feb 15, 2012)

Blood brothers.

Naruto having Uzumaki and Uchiha blood? 

More Naruto = RS background.


----------



## atenzor (Feb 15, 2012)

```
焦点を保って下さい、腕によって彼をつかみましたり、次元の念力移動の技術を使用しましたり、しかし失敗します、

後につかれた獣は獣モードと完全な利点および速度を取るために賢明なモードを結合しなければなりません言います

力の多くとのマスクの攻撃、使用鎖および彫像の攻撃、

人は停止しましたり、回り、彼がよい仕事をしたが、ついに希望が誰ものために残らないことをマスクは言います

攻撃の瞬間では、獣の力は彼のマスクにひびの形態速く当りました
```


----------



## Orochibuto (Feb 15, 2012)

Oh shit more spoilers


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 15, 2012)

gotta love the fake spoilers


----------



## Substance (Feb 15, 2012)

links or i call bullshit


----------



## T-Bag (Feb 15, 2012)

i dunno some random website. has to be fake, it doesnt make sense


----------



## Orochibuto (Feb 15, 2012)

Please keep the focus, and grabbed him, and we used the technique of dimensional teleportation, it will fail but by the arms,

*Tailed beast says you must combine sensible mode and speed to take full advantage beast mode and
*
Attack of the mask with lots of power, use chain attacks and statuary,

People or stopped, but the work around, he is good, says that the mask does not remain at last there is hope for everyone

At the moment of attack, the force of the beast was faster per form of crack in his mask

__________________________________________________________________________

The bolded part looks like the tailed beats are advicing Naruto to combine SM with their chakra, and apparently a new mode called "beast mode" is attained.


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 15, 2012)

just check the translations, clearly fake


----------



## Orochibuto (Feb 15, 2012)

T-Bag said:


> i dunno some random website. has to be fake, it doesnt make sense



Most likely fake, but people should expect unexpected spoilers source, because supposedly MS is releasing super early spoilers.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Feb 15, 2012)

Are you all ready for the greatest chapter OF ALL TIME!?!??!?!?

I just spoke to Kishi in a cafe' and he said that Orochimaru is coming back next chapter.


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 15, 2012)

at this rate i doubt they will...we should be getting ohana's soon anyways


----------



## Klue (Feb 15, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> He was going to show him his actual face?
> 
> He's only done that with people like Kisame and Zetsu.



And yet, he still told Kisame that he was Madara. So......


----------



## Substance (Feb 15, 2012)

seems like no one is releasing raws/spoilers now though..smdh


----------



## atenzor (Feb 15, 2012)

5人のすばらしい戦士はほとんど、章の端との敗北します


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 15, 2012)

Klue said:


> And yet, he still told Kisame that he was Madara. So......


this makes me think...how could tobi's face prove that he is madara anyways...why would he show his face to sasuke if he doesnt seem to look like madara at all...

thats why i think that its more about the eye than anything.


----------



## Klue (Feb 15, 2012)

atenzor said:


> 5人のすばらしい戦士はほとんど、章の端との敗北します



Probably best to simply wait for Ohana.


----------



## sagroth (Feb 15, 2012)

Where does the rumor of MS having super early spoilers come from, exactly?


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 15, 2012)

what is ohana's usual time again?


----------



## atenzor (Feb 15, 2012)

ohana comes usually 2:30AM EST, so in like 1 hour from now

but T has them before her, but he only releases like one piece or something... no naruto, unless ohana can;t


----------



## Orochibuto (Feb 15, 2012)

sagroth said:


> Where does the rumor of MS having super early spoilers come from, exactly?



They said that as a compensation of not uploading the chapter they will deliver the spoilers. And MS gets the spoilers way way WAY before Ohana or even the One Piss guy.


----------



## atenzor (Feb 15, 2012)

japanese are funny:

Chan still ohana? Does she have a boyfriend?
     Valentine's Day yesterday, I stayed up all night sex

2012/02/15 (Wed) 15:33:26.44 ID:: 1EV7N1AMO Please look forward to the next less Anonymous: 710
     Do not worry because no boyfriend ohana
     Should give you a day late Valentine Barre


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 15, 2012)

atenzor said:


> ohana comes usually 2:30AM EST, so in like 1 hour from now
> 
> but T has them before her, but he only releases like one piece or something... no naruto, unless ohana can;t


T doesnt seem to like naruto y.y...


----------



## sagroth (Feb 15, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> They said that as a compensation of not uploading the chapter they will deliver the spoilers. And MS gets the spoilers way way WAY before Ohana or even the One Piss guy.



Was this on their twitter feed or Facebook? I don't see anything saying so on their site.


----------



## atenzor (Feb 15, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> T doesnt seem to like naruto y.y...



DAT T


----------



## T-Bag (Feb 15, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> They said that as a compensation of not uploading the chapter they will deliver the spoilers. And MS gets the spoilers way way WAY before Ohana or even the *One Piss guy*.



 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 15, 2012)

I like how we got "spoilers" about Tobi using the fan to fight Rasengans about 5 minutes after I posted about that happening. Seems suspicious.


----------



## atenzor (Feb 15, 2012)

where is friedrich when you need him for the spoilers, 

i am disapoint


----------



## Nimander (Feb 15, 2012)

Damn.  MS no longer does the SJ manga scans now?

I feel like a part of me just died.  Those guys were the standard for trans and scans.  Ugh.


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 15, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> I like how we got "spoilers" about Tobi using the fan to fight Rasengans about 5 minutes after I posted about that happening. Seems suspicious.




i see what you did thar


----------



## Orochibuto (Feb 15, 2012)

No, supposedly as compensation they would release the spoilers but it seems it isnt happening today.


----------



## Klue (Feb 15, 2012)

Nimander said:


> Damn.  MS no longer does the SJ manga scans now?



VIZ served the legal cock earlier this week. 

Similar to how Tobi's Rinnegan powers are going to serve Naruto, Bee, Kakashi and Gai. 

Adding a bit of chakra from a few more Bijuu won't help. Come at me, Orochibuto-bro.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Feb 15, 2012)

Nimander said:


> Damn.  MS no longer does the SJ manga scans now?


Nope. Viz made sure of that. At least we'll get spoilers though...I hope.


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 15, 2012)

MS should make an IRC channel, i would like to see what Viz would do


----------



## atenzor (Feb 15, 2012)

Louis vuitton purses newest


----------



## Klue (Feb 15, 2012)

Naruto fans need to hope that the entire army comes to his aid against Tobi and his Rinnegan. 

Yes, an entire army is coming to assist Naruto. This can't be denied.


----------



## atenzor (Feb 15, 2012)

Ao


----------



## Nimander (Feb 15, 2012)

I don't read Viz's shit because it's normally just that compared to some of the fan trans: shit.  The fans do a way more thorough job of describing the cultural relevance of obscure Japanese names/terminologies, the scans on a computer usually look way better (to me at least) than those in print.  And you can tell the love that goes into each week's work.

Eh.  This isn't the thread for this, and I'm sure Hex is probably gonna delete this post anyway.  Just needed to vent my thoughts a bit.


----------



## Orochibuto (Feb 15, 2012)

sagroth said:


> Ah, thanks.
> 
> Do they answer their twitter? Might be worth a tweet asking if they plan on doing so this week.



I dont use twitter, if you can twit them then you should try it.


----------



## Perv_Shinobi (Feb 15, 2012)

daamn where the hell are the spoilers..........


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Feb 15, 2012)

Why can't the MS guys change their name and URL and start it all up again?..I'd even make a donation to help make it happen..

I imagine they will lose a bunch of their followers without SJ releases..

Stick a finger up to VIZ..


----------



## Orochibuto (Feb 15, 2012)

Kαrin said:


> I thought they do release the chapters on Wednesday?... Or have they changed the schedule recently?
> 
> Anyways, better be a good chapter. Kishi is such a cock teaser, with random Sasuke pages and Tobi vs Naruto cliffhangers.



They release them on weds, but there is fear that since they dont have to compete with ms anymore they will release them on thursday or God forbid Friday.

Also while they release them on weds they still release them way latter than ms.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Feb 15, 2012)

Klue said:


> And yet, he still told Kisame that he was Madara. So......



But Kisame knew he wasn't Madara.


----------



## sagroth (Feb 15, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> I dont use twitter, if you can twit them then you should try it.



I don't either, sadly.


----------



## Orochibuto (Feb 15, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> But Kisame knew he wasn't Madara.



I think that Kisame even laughed he said something like "heh...... Madara" the "heh" is suspicious.


----------



## atenzor (Feb 15, 2012)

Kisame>Madara

come at me


----------



## sagroth (Feb 15, 2012)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Why can't the MS guys change their name and URL and start it all up again?..I'd even make a donation to help make it happen..
> 
> I imagine they will lose a bunch of their followers without SJ releases..
> 
> Stick a finger up to VIZ..



Yeah, they're gonna lose a lot of traffic. If I were them, I'd be on the spoilers for sure to at least try and keep the hits up.


----------



## Palpatine (Feb 15, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> I think that Kisame even laughed he said something like "heh...... Madara" the "heh" is suspicious.



I sort of figured Kisame was just joking around in that scene.


----------



## Nikushimi (Feb 15, 2012)

I predict either:

1. Sasuke runs into the alliance army on its way to Naruto. They fight. Sasuke completely dominates.

or

2. Sasuke runs into Itachi instead. Kotoamatsukami's "protect Konoha" command impells Itachi to fight Sasuke. And they do- for a while -but ultimately, Itachi shows how great his love for Sasuke is by resisting Kotoamatsukami's command. Itachi is either defeated here or allows Sasuke to pass and moves on to go after Kabuto. There will likely be a charged exchange of ideologies and plenty more backstory either way, if this encounter happens.


----------



## Bonney (Feb 15, 2012)

OP got a spoiler. Heres hoping a Naruto one can shortly follow.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 15, 2012)

If Sasuke somehow ran into Naruto and Tobi, which side would he join?


----------



## Orochibuto (Feb 15, 2012)

One Piss already has spoiler, means MS possibly wont be releasing spoiler today.

MS should keep a policy like "If we get X weekly traffic we will deliver early spoilers" this way we get our spoilers and ms gets their traffic.


----------



## Orochibuto (Feb 15, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> If Sasuke somehow ran into Naruto and Tobi, which side would he join?



Agree I would gladly pay Kishi..... but not the publishers, fuck them.


----------



## atenzor (Feb 15, 2012)

tobi will win


----------



## sagroth (Feb 15, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> One Piss already has spoiler, means MS possibly wont be releasing spoiler today.
> 
> MS should keep a policy like "If we get X weekly traffic we will deliver early spoilers" this way we get our spoilers and ms gets their traffic.



Nah. If you spoil it, they will come. They just need to commit and actually do it. If it doesn't work, then stop. But they need to come out strong from the start or interest will wane fast.


----------



## Orochibuto (Feb 15, 2012)

atenzor said:


> tobi will win



He is not capturing Naruto, but he may get Bee.


----------



## Klue (Feb 15, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> If Sasuke somehow ran into Naruto and Tobi, which side would he join?



Tobi has the Rinnegan, so if he wants to live.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Feb 15, 2012)

If Sasuke is to engage in battle..it will most likely be against or in the presence of someone with possible EMS knowledge..

To walk us through his jutsus..kinda like zetsu did when it was Sasuke vs itachi..

Then again..the jutsu walk through can be accomplished with monologues by Sasuke or his opponent(s)..so  I'm not sure..


----------



## atenzor (Feb 15, 2012)

ohana has to appear now, come on


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 15, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> If Sasuke somehow ran into Naruto and Tobi, which side would he join?


i bet that he would just fight both


----------



## Orochibuto (Feb 15, 2012)

She appears like at 2 or 2:30 am and sometime even latter. Why cant the One Piss guy share the Naruto spoilers?


----------



## Klue (Feb 15, 2012)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> If Sasuke is to engage in battle..it will most likely be against or in the presence of someone with possible EMS knowledge..
> 
> To walk us through his jutsus..kinda like zetsu did when it was Sasuke vs itachi..
> 
> Then again..the jutsu walk through can be accomplished with monologues by Sasuke or his opponent(s)..so  I'm not sure..



If he is to face the alliance, there are potentially a countless amount of fodders that will randomly supply information on his doujutsu powers.

Just you watch.


----------



## atenzor (Feb 15, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> She appears like at 2 or 2:30 am and sometime even latter. Why cant the One Piss guy share the Naruto spoilers?



DAT T


----------



## calimike (Feb 15, 2012)

atenzor said:


> ohana has to appear now, come on



She won't post spoiler since she received DMCA letter from Viz


----------



## Raging Bird (Feb 15, 2012)

You can get DMCA letters for spoilers


----------



## Orochibuto (Feb 15, 2012)

Kishi doesnt has the guts to make Sasuke kill a rookie. He couldnt kill even fucking Onoki with a confirmed mass murderer that is a zombie anyway. He wont due with a rookie using the character that has to forcibly be redeemed.


----------



## rubberguy (Feb 15, 2012)

I predict no sasuke this chapter or one page sasuke @ the end


----------



## Orochibuto (Feb 15, 2012)

Last time we open narutoforums it wont show up anymore instead we will be directed to a DMCA letter page.


----------



## atenzor (Feb 15, 2012)

i predict no chapter, come at me


----------



## Raging Bird (Feb 15, 2012)

One Piece gets spoilers first on the Naruto Forums


----------



## Bonney (Feb 15, 2012)

Raging Bird said:


> One Piece gets spoilers first on the Naruto Forums



It has nothing to do with Narutoforums mang. The Japanese spoiler provider just put up the spoiler for OP first on a Japanese site.


----------



## atenzor (Feb 15, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 



 sigh....


----------



## rubberguy (Feb 15, 2012)

this guy will appear and fight tobi.


----------



## atenzor (Feb 15, 2012)

rubberguy said:


> this guy will appear and fight tobi.



NO< YOU GOT IT ALL WONG, DAT GUY IS DAT TOBI


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Feb 15, 2012)

Klue said:


> If he is to face the alliance, there are potentially a countless amount of fodders that will randomly supply information on his doujutsu powers.
> 
> Just you watch.



I'm actually afraid of that.

I'd rather go the monologue route I.e: his opponent going "oh my fucking god, his eyes shoot light speed reality warping laser beams..this is the level beyond the god's!"


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 15, 2012)

Okay you guys really have to stop spamming.  Didn't you learn your lesson a few weeks ago?


I have 2ch up. Remember guys, only pay attention to the green posts. All the rest are fake.





rubberguy said:


> this guy will appear and fight tobi.


wth?


----------



## atenzor (Feb 15, 2012)

Golden Circle said:


> Okay you guys really have to stop spamming.  Didn't you learn your lesson a few weeks ago?
> 
> 
> I have 2ch up. Remember guys, only pay attention to the green posts. All the rest are fake.



Golden is here!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 15, 2012)

atenzor said:


> Golden is here!!!!!!!!!!!!


haha yeah

Like my new sig? I made it myself. 



On another note, I reckon that Tobi was just luring us into a false sense of ...whatever it was... and is about to roflstomp the Konoha ninjas.


----------



## atenzor (Feb 15, 2012)

Golden Circle said:


> haha yeah
> 
> Like my new sig? I made it myself.
> 
> ...



BEST SIG EVER!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fay (Feb 15, 2012)

Golden Circle said:


> haha yeah
> 
> Like my new sig? I made it myself.
> 
> ...



Nope, Kishi is hinting through Tobi that he is done for


----------



## SaiST (Feb 15, 2012)

atenzor, what did I tell you about that caffeine?


----------



## Klue (Feb 15, 2012)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> I'm actually afraid of that.
> 
> I'd rather go the monologue route I.e: his opponent going "oh my fucking god, his eyes shoot light speed reality warping laser beams..this is the level beyond the god's!"



Agreed.

It's more interesting to think that he has an ability that none before in the history of his clan ever awakened. Which would further make Madara's eye powers that much more interesting.

The reason why is obvious.


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 15, 2012)

atenzor said:


> BEST SIG EVER!!!!!!!!


Nah, that title is reserved for rainbow dash. 


I may have to hope offline soon for about half an hour, dinner is getting served. We're having fish an chips. Keep the people posted.





Fay said:


> Nope, Kishi is hinting through Tobi that he is done for


We can only hope. Fortunately for me, my cynicism knows no bounds.


----------



## atenzor (Feb 15, 2012)

SaiST said:


> atenzor, what did I tell you about that caffeine?



but coffee is good


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Feb 15, 2012)

Golden Circle said:


> I reckon that Tobi was just luring us into a false sense of ...



..weather predicting?

Meteorologist Tobi FTW!


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 15, 2012)

that fucking post in the spoiler thread deceived me


----------



## Klue (Feb 15, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> that fucking post in the spoiler thread deceived me



I'm so tempted to neg.


----------



## Raging Bird (Feb 15, 2012)

I rep for the


----------



## Orochibuto (Feb 15, 2012)

Im glad the only class I had on Wednesdays was moved to Monday, this way I can keep up awake up to 5 am reading the manga and recover the sleep in all the morning.


----------



## rubberguy (Feb 15, 2012)

Is that a question for rubberguy or that gangster


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 15, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Are you Kishi's dupe or something? Your behavior is unparalleled some weeks.


its like he is under some bad genjutsu or something


----------



## atenzor (Feb 15, 2012)

i just pulled a KUBO lol


----------



## Orochibuto (Feb 15, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> its like he is under some bad genjutsu or something



Trolljutsu


----------



## atenzor (Feb 15, 2012)

no chapter no jutsu


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 15, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Trolljutsu


he is always like that no


----------



## T-Bag (Feb 15, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Im glad the only class I had on Wednesdays was moved to Monday, this way I can keep up awake up to 5 am reading the manga and recover the sleep in all the morning.



wrd? they did the same shit in my school


*prediction:*

SASUKE on the first page, yeeeahh

sasuke: ! who the fuck is there?
???: sasuke...
sasuke: !!!!!! itachi!!? how....? you're dead...
itachi: im i?


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 15, 2012)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> ..weather predicting?
> 
> Meteorologist Tobi FTW!


...security is the word I was aiming for with a slight twist towards deceit, the feeling of incoming doom, and something else I can't put my finger on.





atenzor said:


> no chapter no jutsu


I like you, but you're gonna get banned with all that trolling dude. Calm down.


----------



## atenzor (Feb 15, 2012)

yea, no more trolling from me, sorry


----------



## InFam0us (Feb 15, 2012)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> ..weather predicting?
> 
> Meteorologist Tobi FTW!



"Is it rain or is it sweat?"

My thoughts every time I exercise since that chapter.


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 15, 2012)

i remember that once i was banned for simply putting a rick roll video masked in a chapter link


----------



## Klue (Feb 15, 2012)

How about we get back on topic, everyone?

Here, I'll start: I think the majority of the chapter will center around Tobi's battle with Naruto, with Sasuke running into the Alliance Shinobi to end the chapter.

There, your go.


----------



## Orochibuto (Feb 15, 2012)

T-Bag said:


> wrd? they did the same shit in my school
> 
> 
> *prediction:*
> ...



My prof changed it for Monday because according to him he couldnt give class on Wednesday.

But what is the real reason we got our classes changed? Perhaps they await spoilers too


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 15, 2012)

atenzor said:


> yea, no more trolling from me, sorry


Yes, that's best left to the mangaka and our irrational expectations.





InFam0us said:


> "Is it rain or is it sweat?"
> 
> My thoughts every time I exercise since that chapter.


It's sweat, otherwise Tobi wouldn't have reacted that way.





Jeαnne said:


> i remember that once i was banned for simply putting a rick roll video masked in a chapter link


I've never been banned because I am so well behaved. Although I might be pushing it with my current sig.


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 15, 2012)

Klue said:


> How about we get back on topic, everyone?
> 
> Here, I'll start: I think the majority of the chapter will center around Tobi's battle with Naruto, with Sasuke running into the Alliance Shinobi to end the chapter.
> 
> There, your go.




i think we will get another transition chapter, i have this feeling.


----------



## kagegak (Feb 15, 2012)

I found this I dont know if it's real or not


サスケはハムスターとセックスをしています。


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 15, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> i think we will get another transition chapter, i have this feeling.


I would be tempted to rage if this battle gets off-paneled like the Kages were. This is way more important than whatever Madara is doing.





kagegak said:


> I found this I dont know if it's real or not
> 
> 
> サスケはハムスターとセックスをしています。


I see the word for sexual intercourse in there. It's fake.


----------



## Kαrin (Feb 15, 2012)

kagegak said:


> I found this I dont know if it's real or not
> 
> 
> サスケはハムスターとセックスをしています。



Google: Sasuke has sex with a hamster.

Seems legit.


----------



## atenzor (Feb 15, 2012)

kagegak said:


> I found this I dont know if it's real or not
> 
> 
> サスケはハムスターとセックスをしています。



and I thought my trolling was bad


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Feb 15, 2012)

kagegak said:


> I found this I dont know if it's real or not
> 
> 
> サスケはハムスターとセックスをしています。



It seems like Sasuke really likes that hamster


----------



## Klue (Feb 15, 2012)

Golden Circle said:


> I would be tempted to rage if this battle gets off-paneled like the Kages were. This is way more important than whatever Madara is doing.



I'm still holding out hope that Kishi will cover that battle once this one concludes. Can't see it happening if Sasuke fights immediately afterward, though.


----------



## santanico (Feb 15, 2012)

I reeeeally hope its not a transition chapter


----------



## rubberguy (Feb 15, 2012)

Which do you prefer tobi being defeatd or madara being defeatd


----------



## Orochibuto (Feb 15, 2012)

If Sasuke is getting Rinnegan expect the majority of the kages fight to be offpaneled too. We only got a glimpse of EMS, I think we will only get a glimpse of EMS+Rinnegan too specially if Sasuke is getting Rinnegan. I think the Madara vs Kages will just be to show up how overpowered you can be when you combine EMS jutsus with Rinnegan.

The biggest hype it will receive will most likely be Itachi vs Kabuto interrupting the fight so that EMS+Rinnegan got unbeated. Then when Sasuke get it we get to see what it really does.


----------



## T-Bag (Feb 15, 2012)

kagegak said:


> I found this I dont know if it's real or not
> 
> 
> サスケはハムスターとセックスをしています。



sounds legit


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 15, 2012)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> It seems like Sasuke really likes that hamster


well at least we can have an idea of sasuke's sexuality now


----------



## Klue (Feb 15, 2012)

Know what? I think Kishi will cover the Kages fight around the time Itachi approaches Kabuto, assuming he is headed in his direction.


----------



## sagroth (Feb 15, 2012)

I've got two possibilities.

First: Naruto, Bee, and the masters go on offense. Tobi is surprised that Naruto is not exhausted, but evades all attacks until Naruto tags him in the last page with something clever.

Second option: Sasuke meets Jugo and Suigetsu at one of Oro's hideouts.


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 15, 2012)

Klue said:


> I'm still holding out hope that Kishi will cover that battle once this one concludes. Can't see it happening if Sasuke fights immediately afterward, though.


It is probable that Sasuke well enter the kage battle right in the middle of the action. That would imply that while some fighting took place, it was evenly-matched. Until Sasuke steps in, that is.


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 15, 2012)

Klue said:


> Know what? I think Kishi will cover the Kages fight around the time Itachi approaches Kabuto, assuming he is headed in his direction.


well if we get to the kage fight, it will be at least mid way...i dont know, im expecting to see the kages already fucked


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Feb 15, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> well at least we can have an idea of sasuke's sexuality now



I always knew Sasuke was gay but I never thought he'd be into that bestiality stuff


----------



## calimike (Feb 15, 2012)

No Chapter no Jutsu 

According to 2ch, they really hate bad anime quality in Japan history. Golden Raspberry Award goes to Ep 167 for worse quality anime 

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fUyLtEYP6Os[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Klue (Feb 15, 2012)

Golden Circle said:


> It is probable that Sasuke well enter the kage battle right in the middle of the action. That would imply that while some fighting took place, it was evenly-matched. Until Sasuke steps in, that is.



Sasuke is going to head into the dessert? Isn't that battle site in the opposite direction of Konoha? - with the Akatsuki hideout sitting in-between the two locations?


----------



## Orochibuto (Feb 15, 2012)

Golden Circle said:


> *I've never been banned *because I am so well behaved. Although I might be pushing it with my current sig.



3000+ posts and you havent passed the initiation of manliness?


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 15, 2012)

sagroth said:


> I've got two possibilities.
> 
> First: Naruto, Bee, and the masters go on offense. Tobi is surprised that Naruto is not exhausted, but evades all attacks until Naruto tags him in the last page with something clever.
> 
> Second option: Sasuke meets Jugo and Suigetsu at one of Oro's hideouts.


To me Oro is an old plot idea/feature/character that is just hanging on and should die already. I'm going for the first one, but with Tobi regaining the upper hand again.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Feb 15, 2012)

I wanna see Madara sweeping the floor with the Kages, then action switches to Sasuke and he mops the floor with whoever then action switches to Itachi and he polishes the floor with kabuto..

What a clean chapter that'd be


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 15, 2012)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> I always knew Sasuke was gay but I never thought he'd be into that bestiality stuff


though, how the fuck would somebody fuck a hamster anyways


----------



## Klue (Feb 15, 2012)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> I wanna see Madara sweeping the floor with the Kages, then action switches to Sasuke and he mops the floor with whoever then action switches to Itachi and he polishes the floor with kabuto..
> 
> What a clean chapter that'd be



All Uchiha, you lack diversity.

But then again, I want to see them fight too, but only if the Rinnegan is involved.


----------



## Orochibuto (Feb 15, 2012)

How would you react if it was revealed Oro was planning to go beyond the Juubi, and has a dormant android in his lab that needs to eat the 9 Bijuus to be attain its perfect form?


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 15, 2012)

so, who will have the balls to click the link 

edit: "Konu PHaNDeXia tarafından (08-02-2012 Saat 10:48 AM ) değiştirilmiştir.. "


----------



## Bringer (Feb 15, 2012)

I wanna see Sasuke defeat the Konaha 11!!!

And then he trips over a pebble and falls on his neck and dies!!!!


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 15, 2012)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> I wanna see Madara sweeping the floor with the Kages, then action switches to Sasuke and he mops the floor with whoever then action switches to Itachi and he polishes the floor with kabuto..
> 
> What a clean chapter that'd be



I support this notion.

Really though, Madara's been ignored for so long he's clearly being saved for something. He probably won't come in at a pivotal moment for Naruto like this.


----------



## Klue (Feb 15, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> How would you react if it was revealed Oro was planning to go beyond the Juubi, and has a dormant android in his lab that needs to eat the 9 Bijuus to be attain its perfect form?



I would kill you, for placing the idea in Kishi's head.

He reads the forum.


----------



## Face (Feb 15, 2012)

calimike said:


> No Chapter no Jutsu
> 
> According to 2ch, they really hate bad anime quality in Japan history. Golden Raspberry Award goes to Ep 167 for worse quality anime
> 
> ...



Hahaha. :rofl

That doesn't surprise me at all.


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 15, 2012)

Alright guys, it's a fake



> 740 ：asmatam：2012/02/15(水) 17:18:47.87 ID:jojJ/uIf0
> Narutoverse
> 
> 574 Turkish
> ...


The last link is a freight forwarder and not the chapter. Fake spoiler provider.


----------



## Orochibuto (Feb 15, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Sasuke x Hamtaro the hamster is actually a pairing.
> 
> legit



The girl on the video


----------



## LoT (Feb 15, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Sasuke x Hamtaro the hamster is actually a pairing.
> 
> legit



It's a thing now


----------



## Santoryu (Feb 15, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> The girl on the video



Dude, she's 10


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 15, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Sasuke x Hamtaro the hamster is actually a pairing.
> 
> Link removed


. Link related, it's their offspring.


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 15, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Sasuke x Hamtaro the hamster is actually a pairing.
> 
> Link removed


----------



## Orochibuto (Feb 15, 2012)

Santoryu said:


> Dude, she's 10



I was wondering who would be the first to address it. I pulled a Kubo


----------



## kagegak (Feb 15, 2012)

Sasuke X Hamster>>>>>>any naruto pairing


----------



## First Tsurugi (Feb 15, 2012)

Time for a new set Jeanne?


----------



## Chaelius (Feb 15, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> I was wondering who would be the first to address it. I pulled a Kubo



>Trying to play off the fact he's a p*d*p****


----------



## rubberguy (Feb 15, 2012)

W/ the amount of showing naruto did sasuke can't suprise me.


----------



## calimike (Feb 15, 2012)

Ohana appear and post ToC  Wait for spoiler

Naruto #3 in ToC


----------



## Klue (Feb 15, 2012)

rubberguy said:


> W/ the amount of showing naruto did sasuke can't suprise me.



You know damn well Kishi is going to give him some type of ability that allows him to fight on par with Naruto. Whether it's through the EMS or something further.


----------



## vered (Feb 15, 2012)

ohana appeared.


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 15, 2012)

calimike said:


> Ohana appear and post ToC  Wait for spoiler


ToC for those interested:



> 748 ：ohana ◆IR7jauNn4E ：2012/02/15(水) 17:36:53.38 ID:nu0m6aeYP
> １日遅れのhappyValentine　ばっかるこーん！！
> 
> 表紙巻頭　新連載ハイキュー
> ...


----------



## Klue (Feb 15, 2012)

Yes, Ohana.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Feb 15, 2012)

What did she say?!


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Feb 15, 2012)

vered said:


> ohana appeared.



Where's that guy that made the "use a master ball" joke when Vered posted the exact same a few months back?


----------



## calimike (Feb 15, 2012)

Klue said:


> Yes, Ohana.



Yep, Naruto #3 in ToC... not bad! 

What did she say?


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 15, 2012)

her nails are true pokemons


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 15, 2012)

766 名前：ohana ◆IR7jauNn4E ：2012/02/15(水) 17:41:50.99 ID:nu0m6aeYP
ナルトおもろい。

カリン尋問部屋から始まる　サスケの写真見ながら萌え
でも、殺されそうになった。。と写真を破る

水月　十五　おろち丸アジトへ
水月、おろちまるの隠し部屋見つける。
巻物見るける。大興奮

サスケの前には白ゼツの集団
サスケ、スサノオ　アマテラスコンボでばっかるこーん
白ゼツ１匹、トビに幻術？かけといたみたいで
白ゼツ「戦争だ　倒せ　キラービーと　うずまきなると　なかまがどんどん減る」
と言い出す
サスケ、ナルトとの思い出に浸る

サスケ　「オレもお前の所へ行くとしよう　お前を切りに！」
サスケ、白ゼツ全部やっつける

サスケ、イタチへポエム。


イタチ、どこかへ向かってる途中

サスケ、刀を鞘へ戻したところで
来週


----------



## Kαrin (Feb 15, 2012)

SASUKE 

AND ITACHI??


----------



## Klue (Feb 15, 2012)

Okay, Karin is shown, as well as Juugo and Suigetsu. But did Sasuke meet Itachi at the end?


----------



## First Tsurugi (Feb 15, 2012)

Suigetsu and Juugo, then Sasuke and Zetsu

No Tobi and no Madara. madmad


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 15, 2012)

TIME TO PASS OUT


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Feb 15, 2012)

Sasuke, yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Feb 15, 2012)

Wow....sounds like a battle's brewing.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Feb 15, 2012)

Can someone translate the spoiler?


----------



## calimike (Feb 15, 2012)

Karin tell Leaf's guys about Sasuke's intent. Sasuke meet Itachi next week?


----------



## vered (Feb 15, 2012)

its a complete sasuke chapter so it seems.


----------



## Klue (Feb 15, 2012)

Sasuke centric chapter. I honestly think he meets Itachi after fighting Zetsu.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Feb 15, 2012)

Weasel kun got mentioned??

Great chapter is great!


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 15, 2012)

So Sasuke meeting Itachi confirmed now?

This is the second time that the two have appeared together like this.


----------



## Orochibuto (Feb 15, 2012)

Chaelius said:


> >Trying to play off the fact he's a p*d*p****



Nah, my taste are fitness and female bodybuilders.


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 15, 2012)

Google trans:

Naruto Omoroi.

Moe begins with looking at pictures of Sasuke Karin interrogation room
But, was almost killed. . Break and photos

Round to the hideout Orochi fifteen Suigetsu
Suigetsu find hidden room, Orochi Maru.
Kick scroll view. Excited

Sasuke in front of the white population of Zetsu
Buccal cone Sasuke, Amaterasu in Susano combo
Zetsu is a white fish, genjutsu to Tobi? I put in like
"When the swirl fellow shrink all the time war and defeat Killer Bee" white Zetsu
And break the ice
Soak up the memories, Sasuke and Naruto

"Let's say you go to cut to the place of you too!" Sasuke
Sasuke, Zetsu beat all white

Sasuke poem, to the Itachi.


Itachi, toward the middle of somewhere

Now that Sasuke back to the sheath, the sword
Next week


----------



## Klue (Feb 15, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> So Sasuke meeting Itachi confirmed now?
> 
> This is the second time that the two have appeared together like this.



So it seems.


----------



## Bonney (Feb 15, 2012)

Fuck sake. Wish people wouldn't post google trans in spoiler thread


----------



## HInch (Feb 15, 2012)

Every time I see a Google translation in the spoilers thread I want to punch kids in the face.

E: Great minds, Paradox...Great minds.


----------



## Kαrin (Feb 15, 2012)

Excuse me while I go fangirl screaming.


----------



## Lunki (Feb 15, 2012)

Freaking idiot posting google trans in spoiler thread -.-


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 15, 2012)

Paradox said:


> Fuck sake. Wish people wouldn't post google trans in spoiler thread


Negged and reported


----------



## First Tsurugi (Feb 15, 2012)

Oh well, at least at this rate Tobi's mask won't come off for a few more weeks.

I'd hate for it to get ripped off in the middle of finals week.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 15, 2012)

Klue said:


> So it seems.



That was the theory I had back when Itachi told Naruto to take care of Sasuke. 

Kabuto's doomed.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Feb 15, 2012)

Before I explode, is this spoiler real?


----------



## sagroth (Feb 15, 2012)

So my second prediction was kinda right? Whoa...


----------



## First Tsurugi (Feb 15, 2012)

Divinstrosity said:


> Before I explode, is this spoiler real?



Ohana official.


----------



## Lunki (Feb 15, 2012)

Itachi?? damn, seems like a good chapter then  althought i personally dont like sasuke


----------



## Aiku (Feb 15, 2012)

SASUKE AND ITACHI?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 15, 2012)

Kishi: Open the uchiha fanboy gates, Hal


----------



## vered (Feb 15, 2012)

something about sugeitsu and oro.


----------



## Orochibuto (Feb 15, 2012)

Lunki said:


> Freaking idiot posting google trans in spoiler thread -.-



Negged and reported.


----------



## Chaelius (Feb 15, 2012)

Taka, Sasuke and Itachi


----------



## Klue (Feb 15, 2012)

I wonder what the fudge Kishi has planned for Suigetsu and Juugo? Orochimaru's secret room?


----------



## SaiST (Feb 15, 2012)

More Susanoo 'n Enton shakanery.


----------



## Klue (Feb 15, 2012)

SaiST said:


> More Susanoo 'n Enton shakanery.



Did he use a new move, so to speak?


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 15, 2012)

Looks like Kishi decided to make Suigetsu and Juugo relevant to the ongoing plot after all. After that panel they got a few weeks ago, I thought they had been written out of the manga. I'm surprised.


----------



## Orochibuto (Feb 15, 2012)

Klue said:


> I wonder what the fudge Kishi has planned for Suigetsu and Juugo? Orochimaru's secret room?



Android Cell-like being prediction coming true


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 15, 2012)

What I'm getting out of this is Karin ripping up Sasuke's photo, Suigetsu and Juugo going to Oro's hideout, Sasuke fighting Zetsu and finding out about Tobi while Zetsu...absorbs his memories?

Then Itachi.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Feb 15, 2012)

Hopefully there will be more info...not a Sasuke centric chapter in the middle of a big fight.


----------



## Nimander (Feb 15, 2012)

SaiST said:


> More Susanoo 'n Enton shakanery.



The word you are looking for is "chicanery", sir.

Sorry.  Seeing stuff like that brings the copy editor out of me.


----------



## rubberguy (Feb 15, 2012)

Naruto fans hide like a mole this forum is about to xplode


----------



## Bonney (Feb 15, 2012)

I wonder what this about Orochimaru is.

Either way Sasuke owning Zetsu's just like Naruto's first showing with KCM.


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 15, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> What I'm getting out of this is Karin ripping up Sasuke's photo


Shh, do you hear it?

It's the sound of millions of SasuKarin fangirls crying out and then suddenly silenced.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Feb 15, 2012)

Filler chapter


----------



## Orochibuto (Feb 15, 2012)

Lol at people that was saying Itachi would kill Kabuto, it seems it will be the hype of Sasuke's EMS and if not, then it only make Kabuto more badass becuase it means it will take Sasuke AND Itachi to defeat him.



SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Hopefully there will be more info...not a Sasuke centric chapter in the middle of a big fight.



I hope so too, I want to see what Naruto can do with the chakra he received from the Bijuus. At least a preview or 2 panels would be good.


----------



## Klue (Feb 15, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> What I'm getting out of this is Karin ripping up Sasuke's photo, Suigetsu and Juugo going to Oro's hideout, Sasuke fighting Zetsu and finding out about Tobi while Zetsu...absorbs his memories?
> 
> Then Itachi.



Then Itachi, what?


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 15, 2012)

rubberguy said:


> Naruto fans hide like a mole this forum is about to xplode


Join the uchiha bandwagon?





Gilgamesh said:


> Filler chapter


GET OFF THE BOARD


----------



## Divinstrosity (Feb 15, 2012)

I ... Itachi ... WEIRD FEELING ... someone....help....


----------



## calimike (Feb 15, 2012)

Something about Tobi defeat Killer Bee with swallow like swirl mask?


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 15, 2012)

i knew, i knew that sasuke would be back for good, i felt it


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 15, 2012)

I'm more interested in the absorbing of memories.

Is this so Tobi can know everything that happened and use it as a weapon against Naruto, or is it so that Sasuke FORGETS Naruto?



calimike said:


> Something about Tobi defeat Killer Bee with swallow like swirl mask?



I think it's just Zetsu telling Sasuke the plan. KB wouldn't get one-paneled randomly in the middle of a chapter that he isn't even the focus of.


----------



## Aiku (Feb 15, 2012)

ITACHI, YOU HAVE FINALLY RETURNED TO US!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kαrin (Feb 15, 2012)

Golden Circle said:


> Join the uchiha bandwagon?



Yes, we have cookies.


----------



## Klue (Feb 15, 2012)

calimike said:


> Something about Tobi defeat Killer Bee with swallow like swirl mask?



I noticed that too, but refused to acknowledge it.


----------



## SaiST (Feb 15, 2012)

skins, machine translations cannot be posted in the spoiler thread. Here is fine.



Nimander said:


> The word you are looking for is "chicanery", sir.
> 
> Sorry.  Seeing stuff like that brings the copy editor out of me.


Well, thanks for telling me. Been saying _"shakanery"_ for the longest.


----------



## rubberguy (Feb 15, 2012)

Naruto fans better hide under something. Two uchihas in 1 chapter this forum will xplode


----------



## koohiinin (Feb 15, 2012)

I just posted my non-Google translation.


----------



## kagegak (Feb 15, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> What I'm getting out of this is Karin ripping up Sasuke's photo, Suigetsu and Juugo going to Oro's hideout, Sasuke fighting Zetsu and finding out about Tobi while Zetsu...absorbs his memories?
> 
> Then Itachi.



Lol karin had a sasuke photo 
B4 he tried to kill her did she like masterbate at nights while watching the photo


To bad sasuke loves a hamster


----------



## Kαrin (Feb 15, 2012)

lol @ 'Poem'.


----------



## Klue (Feb 15, 2012)

Oh, Sasuke is thinking about Itachi, while Itachi heads off in some direction.

Sigh.


----------



## HInch (Feb 15, 2012)

What the fuck did Zetsu ever do to these people jesus.


----------



## bearzerger (Feb 15, 2012)

So it was Zetsu catching up with Sasuke afterall. Only four people guessed that correctly. Too bad it wasn't Suigetsu and Juugo.


----------



## Orochibuto (Feb 15, 2012)

rubberguy said:


> Naruto fans better hide under something. Two uchihas in 1 chapter this forum will xplode



Until they show badass feat that can rival current Naruto's showing I dont see reason to hide.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 15, 2012)

Flying Zetsus!



bearzerger said:


> So it was Zetsu catching up with Sasuke afterall. Only four people guessed that correctly. Too bad it wasn't Suigetsu and Juugo.



I didn't even know that people were wondering who was following him.


----------



## Klue (Feb 15, 2012)

Well, at least we know that Sasuke is heading to Naruto's location. I can see Tobi falling back while Naruto and Sasuke throw down.

Should be interesting.


----------



## HInch (Feb 15, 2012)

"Sasuke and a poem to Itachi."

Tell me more about how badass Sasuke is.


----------



## Aiku (Feb 15, 2012)

Klue said:


> Oh, *Sasuke is thinking about Itachi*, while Itachi heads off in some direction.
> 
> Sigh.





HInch said:


> *"Sasuke and a poem to Itachi."*
> 
> Tell me more about how badass Sasuke is.



I CAN FEEL SASUKE'S LOVE FOR ITACHI. IT'S SO BEAUTIFUL!!!!!


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 15, 2012)

rubberguy said:


> Naruto fans better hide under something. Two uchihas in 1 chapter this forum will xplode


It's already exploding





Orochibuto said:


> Until they show badass feat that can rival current Naruto's showing I dont see reason to hide.


I advise you to join the bandwagon before you embarrass yourself. There's no use fighting the tide.





PikaCheeka said:


> Flying Zetsus!


Best part of the chapter?


----------



## Orochibuto (Feb 15, 2012)

Seems Naruto vs Sasuke is indeed around the corner.


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Feb 15, 2012)

Apparently Karin was staring at Sasuke's photo in a infatuated way.....but she remembers how he almost killed her so she teared it.

............................................


PLEASE, KISHI!  DO NOT MAKE KARIN GET SECOND THOUGHTS ON THIS, IN THE FUTURE !!!!


SHE DID THE IMPOSSIBLE BY BEING THE FIRST CHARACTER IN NARUTO TO ACTUALLY STOP PURSUING A ASSHOLE OF AN INTEREST !


----------



## Jad (Feb 15, 2012)

Suigetsu getting a power up soon ? xD


----------



## Klue (Feb 15, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Seems Naruto vs Sasuke is indeed around the corner.



And with it, the end.


----------



## Lovely (Feb 15, 2012)

Didn't we already know Karin was through with Sasuke?

Finally Suigetsu and Juugo.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Feb 15, 2012)

Ugh...why can't Kishi just save Sasuke until AFTER this fucking arc, until after the fight? I mean seriously, that's what he did previous arcs.


----------



## Orochibuto (Feb 15, 2012)

Golden Circle said:


> I advise you to join the bandwagon before you embarrass yourself. There's no use fighting the tide.



I am not saying they wont show them eventually but its not this chapter and its not happening soon. Look all the time it took Naruto to jump from RM to his current level. Though I could be wrong I expect the same from Sasuke.


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 15, 2012)

i dont get whats up with sasuke, what did he mean by 

Sasuke: “I’m going to your location to cut you down!”


----------



## rubberguy (Feb 15, 2012)

Lol @ orochibuto giving an answer to golden circle's reply.


----------



## Klue (Feb 15, 2012)

Jad said:


> Suigetsu getting a power up soon ? xD



Probably a new weapon belonging to Rikudou.


----------



## calimike (Feb 15, 2012)

833 ：G ◆sNLgJzGspU ：2012/02/15(水) 17:59:38.09 ID:gxIFuFf90

良い暗示だよ 
すぐ嫌いになるのは難しいけどカリンなりに嫌いになろうとしてるから写真やぶり 
だから、もうサスケの事は嫌い、そういう奴だ 
わかったか？しかし尋問何してるんだ？馬鹿だろこいつら小娘一人に 
でも自分の嘘バレ、ちょっとあたったね 
カリン出てきたね 

do you know G (post spoiler)?


----------



## Klue (Feb 15, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> i dont get whats up with sasuke, what did he mean by
> 
> Sasuke: ?I?m going to your location to cut you down!?



He's going to Naruto's location to cut him down.


----------



## Aiku (Feb 15, 2012)

Klue said:


> And with it, the end.



NO, DON'T SAY THAT.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 15, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> i dont get whats up with sasuke, what did he mean by
> 
> Sasuke: ?I?m going to your location to cut you down!?



Seeing as he was thinking about Naruto when he said it, I presume it means he's going to go fight him.


----------



## Orochibuto (Feb 15, 2012)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Ugh...why can't Kishi just save Sasuke until AFTER this fucking arc, until after the fight? I mean seriously, that's what he did previous arcs.



Its possible we get to see panels from the fight, just that apparently Sasuke's performance > the fight in this chapter.

I can understand your pain dude, I was really excited to see Naruto fighting versus Tobi, specially to see what he received from the Bijuus.


----------



## Louis-954 (Feb 15, 2012)

No way Naruto can beat Sasuke now, he's been fighting non-stop for like a day and a half and before that he was training for god knows how long. Sasuke is pretty much fresh, I really hope Naruto gets some sort of rest period.


----------



## Jad (Feb 15, 2012)

Klue said:


> Probably a new weapon belonging to Rikudou.



Tenten is being further pushed out of the picture in being the weapon wielder of Rikudou's possessions xD

Can you image NF if Suigetsu goes top tier because of that scroll xD


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 15, 2012)

calimike said:


> 833 ：G ◆sNLgJzGspU ：2012/02/15(水) 17:59:38.09 ID:gxIFuFf90
> 
> 良い暗示だよ
> すぐ嫌いになるのは難しいけどカリンなりに嫌いになろうとしてるから写真やぶり
> ...



It's a pairing argument, not a spoiler.


----------



## bearzerger (Feb 15, 2012)

Is Sasuke talking about cutting down Naruto or is he talking about cutting down the Zetsu plant?




PikaCheeka said:


> I didn't even know that people were wondering who was following him.



I made a poll about it last week. 70 percent thought he was looking at the reader which I felt was nonsense. I was a proponent of it being Suigetsu and Juugo.


----------



## Nimander (Feb 15, 2012)

SaiST said:


> skins, machine translations cannot be posted in the spoiler thread. Here is fine.
> 
> 
> Well, thanks for telling me. Been saying _"shakanery"_ for the longest.



No problem, man.

Though now I'm tempted to go to a site where there are a lot of grammar nazis and use your version of it just to piss them off.


----------



## Narutaru (Feb 15, 2012)

Although I have no interest in Suigetsu or Juugo, whatever they are doing is the most interesting at the moment.


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 15, 2012)

calimike said:


> 833 ：G ◆sNLgJzGspU ：2012/02/15(水) 17:59:38.09 ID:gxIFuFf90
> 
> 良い暗示だよ
> すぐ嫌いになるのは難しいけどカリンなりに嫌いになろうとしてるから写真やぶり
> ...


Google trans:

I'm good suggestion
Photos and the first time because you are trying to be hate to own but Karin soon become difficult to hate
So, it's hate Sasuke, but another one of those guys
Do you understand? Interrogation but what are you doing? These guys will fool a human puss
Barre own lie, but I hit a little
I came out Karin


Could be a pretender, but it seems to match up. But he may have just said in the second last line that he was lying.


----------



## Jad (Feb 15, 2012)

I predict a thousand threads on suigetsu's scroll. I'll be one of them >_>


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Feb 15, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Its possible we get to see panels from the fight, just that apparently Sasuke's performance > the fight in this chapter.
> 
> I can understand your pain dude, I was really excited to see Naruto fighting versus Tobi, specially to see what he received from the Bijuus.


Kishi really can't pace his manga anymore! I mean, come on. Save Sasuke for LATER. This is _Naruto_'s time to shine, not his! I mean dear GOD, Naruto is even at the forefront of the popularity polls, why bring back Sasuke NOW?


----------



## Leptirica (Feb 15, 2012)

Klue said:


> And with it, the end.



Maybe they'll fight for a reeeeealy long time.


----------



## Nimander (Feb 15, 2012)

> Sasuke's "I'll cut you down!" was directed to Naruto.



I giggled.  Oh, Sasuke.  Thinking you can touch Godruto a.k.a. Bijuu Mode Naruto.  Urahara laughs at you from behind his fan.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Feb 15, 2012)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Kishi really can't pace his manga anymore! I mean, come on. Save Sasuke for LATER. This is _Naruto_'s time to shine, not his! I mean dear GOD, Naruto is even at the forefront of the popularity polls, why bring back Sasuke NOW?



They're going to fight and Naruto's going to win.

How is this a bad thing?


----------



## Klue (Feb 15, 2012)

Why would Tobi place Zetsu under a genjutsu?


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 15, 2012)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Kishi really can't pace his manga anymore! I mean, come on. Save Sasuke for LATER. This is _Naruto_'s time to shine, not his! I mean dear GOD, Naruto is even at the forefront of the popularity polls, why bring back Sasuke NOW?


geez, sasuke has been out of the picture for over a year.

also, its called plot, there is a reason why sasuke is out there now.


----------



## Starstalker (Feb 15, 2012)

Sasuce cutting down his own troops? 
This action can only imply that his IQ has fallen so low that it is on sauce fanboy level 
And I really was hoping for a good chapter :/


----------



## Renyou (Feb 15, 2012)

I wonder why Kishi decided to show Karin all of a sudden. Maybe she'll actually go to the war after all.


----------



## Louis-954 (Feb 15, 2012)

> Kishi really can't pace his manga anymore! I mean, come on. Save Sasuke for LATER. This is Naruto's time to shine, not his! I mean dear GOD, Naruto is even at the forefront of the popularity polls, why bring back Sasuke NOW?


Naruto has been "shining" for a good year and a half or so now.  What's wrong with bringing Sasuke back now?



> This action can only imply that his IQ has fallen so low that it is on sauce fanboy level


Sasuke has never been on Tobi or Zetsu's side.


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 15, 2012)

Klue said:


> And with it, the end.


It'll take twenty chapters at least for Sasuke to show up. By then Tobi could easily have captured Bee or Naruto.

I'm thinking that Kishi's editors got him to put the chapter earlier up the pipleline just to satisfy the fans.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Feb 15, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> They're going to fight and Naruto's going to win.
> 
> How is this a bad thing?


Since Sasuke is now intruding on Naruto's fight with Tobi. The fight isn't even over yet, but Sasuke now gets panel time! Now he's in the forefront. 

Again, its in the middle of the most crucial battle of the War...and we go over for mr. Emo!



Louis-954 said:


> Naruto has been "shining" for a good year and a half or so now.  What's wrong with bringing Sasuke back now?


Since Naruto is still fighting Tobi. He's still fighting his opponent for the War. 

Its like cutting to Blackbeard right in the middle of Luffy's battles.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Feb 15, 2012)

So Sasuke is going to fight a gimped Naruto again, great


----------



## Jesus (Feb 15, 2012)

Oooh, an Orochimaru twist coming? This manga might get good again...


----------



## Marsala (Feb 15, 2012)

Karin gets Sasuke.

Hinata gets Naruto.

Tenten gets Lee.

Sakura is FOREVER ALONE? nah she hooks up with Ino


----------



## Klue (Feb 15, 2012)

?_Camorra_? said:


> So Sasuke is going to fight a gimped Naruto again, great



That Jinchuuriki power can't be beat.


----------



## Bonney (Feb 15, 2012)

So Sasuke will seek out Naruto? Wow so soon, i expected it to wait longer.


----------



## Heli (Feb 15, 2012)

Poor white zetsu. He's a punching bag for all sides.


----------



## Orochibuto (Feb 15, 2012)

Louis-954 said:


> No way Naruto can beat Sasuke now, he's been fighting non-stop for like a day and a half and before that he was training for god knows how long. Sasuke is pretty much fresh, I really hope Naruto gets some sort of rest period.



If EMS is really just MS jutsus amped a fuckton + Itachi jutsus and no drawbacks Naruto at his current level even tired may be enough.

Even if not, it appears to be irrelevant now, since apparently Naruto received a power up from all the 9 Bijuus (he even got a 9 tomoe aura around him that Tobi saw). This power up specially since it may represent all the Bijuus which in turn represent Juubi and RS levels may very well be Naruto's end of series power up. So even if Sasuke has the upper hand, Naruto already has a cop out.


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 15, 2012)

i actually doubt that sasuke will manage to reach tobi's and naruto's fight, something will happen, itachi is there for a reason.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 15, 2012)

^ Agree on Itachi part. 



SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Kishi really can't pace his manga anymore! I mean, come on. Save Sasuke for LATER. This is _Naruto_'s time to shine, not his! I mean dear GOD, Naruto is even at the forefront of the popularity polls, why bring back Sasuke NOW?




Did you actually think that Naruto was going to defeat Tobi here?

It was inevitable that Tobi would pull a fast one or someone would interrupt it.


----------



## rubberguy (Feb 15, 2012)

So zetsu's are sasuke's test subject kishi huh? Really? While naruto is fighting bijuus and kages. No better test subject?


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Feb 15, 2012)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Since Sasuke is now intruding on Naruto's fight with Tobi. The fight isn't even over yet, but Sasuke now gets panel time! Now he's in the forefront.
> 
> Again, its in the middle of the most crucial battle of the War...and we go over for mr. Emo!
> 
> ...



You seriously sound like a butt hurt Naruto fan to me. Sasuke's been gone for a year and a half so I see no problem with Kishi bringing him back now.


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 15, 2012)

Marsala said:


> Karin gets Sasuke.


Except for his mother, Sasuke has treated the girls in his life like dirt at some point along the line. Karin is too good for him.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Feb 15, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> ^ Agree on Itachi part.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, I believe Naruto is going to defeat Tobi. He's been built up for it ever since 500.



The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> You seriously sound like a butt hurt Naruto fan to me. Sasuke's been gone for a year and a half so I see no problem with Kishi bringing him back now.


Since its _in the middle of a fight!_  Sasuke didn't show up until after Nagato went down during the Invasion of Pain, remember?


----------



## truetomyself (Feb 15, 2012)

Golden Circle said:


> By then Tobi could easily have captured Bee or Naruto.



Dream on, dream on.


----------



## Louis-954 (Feb 15, 2012)

> [If EMS is really just MS jutsus amped a fuckton + Itachi jutsus and no drawbacks Naruto at his current level even tired may be enough.
> 
> Even if not, it appears to be irrelevant now, since apparently Naruto received a power up from all the 9 Bijuus (he even got a 9 tomoe aura around him that Tobi saw). This power up specially since it may represent all the Bijuus which in turn represent Juubi and RS levels may very well be Naruto's end of series power up. So even if Sasuke has the upper hand, Naruto already has a cop out.


I don't care if Naruto got a "power-up" he's still not at his full capacity while Sasuke is. I want to see Naruto vs. Sasuke no handicaps, i'd like to see a decisive winner. Naruto defeating Sasuke now(or vice-versa) would feel a bit contrived to me.


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 15, 2012)

Heli said:


> Poor white zetsu. He's a punching bag for all sides.


Alas poor Akatsuki, I knew thee well...

Look what they have been reduced to.


----------



## bearzerger (Feb 15, 2012)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Kishi really can't pace his manga anymore! I mean, come on. Save Sasuke for LATER. This is _Naruto_'s time to shine, not his! I mean dear GOD, Naruto is even at the forefront of the popularity polls, why bring back Sasuke NOW?



As long as Sasuke is just taking a leisurely walk I don't think he's getting close to Naruto anytime soon. 

Besides from a storytelling point of view what kind of BS handicap would that be for Naruto to fight Sasuke immediately after he's done with Tobi? If Sasuke loses the fight he will be the laughingstock of the manga and if Sasuke wins it, it'll be a completely empty victory because he couldn't do it by himself but needed Naruto to tire himself out beforehand. This second fight is to be the dramatic conclusion of their rivalry and not a repeat of what happened in chapter 300 when Naruto could barely stand.

Therefore I think this is just an affirmation of his conviction and not evidence that Naruto vs Sasuke is in the offing. Someone or something is going to get into Sasuke's way.


----------



## Lovely (Feb 15, 2012)

I feel sorry for Karin... but why is she still in the interrogation room?


----------



## Klue (Feb 15, 2012)

rubberguy said:


> So zetsu's are sasuke's test subject kishi huh? Really? While naruto is fighting bijuus and kages. No better test subject?



Who else is there?

What could possibly compare to Tailed Beast? Regardless, he is preparing himself to fight Naruto, so it really doesn't matter.

Hopefully, Naruto manages to recover fully by then. I don't want to see any excuses, from either fandom.


----------



## Orochibuto (Feb 15, 2012)

Louis-954 said:


> Naruto has been "shining" for a good year and a half or so now.  What's wrong with bringing Sasuke back now?



That this is Naruto's main battle, Sasuke's entrance would had been perfect after the Tobi fight.

This is like if during the Pain fight we got interrupted with Itachi vs Sasuke.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 15, 2012)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Yes, I believe Naruto is going to defeat Tobi. He's been built up for it ever since 500.



He has to defeat Sasuke first. Naruto isn't defeating Tobi with that many people (KB, Kakashi, Gai, and now a bunch of fodder kids) around.



> Since its _in the middle of a fight!_  Sasuke didn't show up until after Nagato went down during the Invasion of Pain, remember?



I don't see how Nagato is relevant, really.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Feb 15, 2012)

Its obvious that Sasuke and Tobi are gonna get pushed back but Bee might get captured.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Feb 15, 2012)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Yes, I believe Naruto is going to defeat Tobi. He's been built up for it ever since 500.
> 
> 
> Since its _in the middle of a fight!_  Sasuke didn't show up until after Nagato went down during the Invasion of Pain, remember?



So what. Countless fights in this war have been off paneled. Kakashi's rampage, Madara's fight with the kages, and etc. Naruto's had about 30 chapters all about him so far so like I said I have no problem with Kishi bringing Sasuke back into the picture now.


----------



## skins (Feb 15, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> i actually doubt that sasuke will manage to reach tobi's and naruto's fight, something will happen, itachi is there for a reason.



I have to agree with this too. Somehow though I can't see Itachi convincing Sasuke of anything at this point. Which makes me wonder what Itachi is going to do, really.


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 15, 2012)

kids said:


> Dream on, dream on.


Never underestimate Tobi.

So Kishi made him sweat a bit to give Naruto some hype. Big deal. Doesn't mean he can't win. It's not like any of his techs have gone away.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Feb 15, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> He has to defeat Sasuke first. Naruto isn't defeating Tobi with that many people (KB, Kakashi, Gai, and now a bunch of fodder kids) around.


Why would he have to defeat Sasuke first?




> I don't see how Nagato is relevant, really.


Naruto defeated Nagato, then Sasuke showed up.


----------



## bearzerger (Feb 15, 2012)

I wonder if there's no Naruto in the chapter or whether Ohana just glossed over his part by saying he was funny.



Lovely said:


> I feel sorry for Karin... but why is she still in the interrogation room?



She's been learning how far down Ibiki's scars go?


----------



## Orochibuto (Feb 15, 2012)

If Sasuke is really going to fight a gimped Naruto


----------



## calimike (Feb 15, 2012)

Marsala said:


> Karin gets Sasuke.
> 
> Hinata gets Naruto.
> 
> ...



ヒナタ→ナルト 
サクラ→サスケ 
カリン→サスケ 
クシナ→ミナト 

上記とは全く別の関係性 

ナルト→サスケ 
サスケ→イタチ 
イタチ→シスイ 
マダラ→柱間 
自来也→大蛇丸 
ダンゾウ→ヒルゼン 

それぞれの立ち位置的にこんなもんだろ 

pek


----------



## Mr Horrible (Feb 15, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> He has to defeat Sasuke first. Naruto isn't defeating Tobi with that many people (KB, Kakashi, Gai, and now a bunch of fodder kids) around.



While I agree that it's unlikely for Tobi to lose this battle considering we still know nothing about him, I think Naruto vs Sasuke will be the last fight of the series.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Feb 15, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> That this is Naruto's main battle, Sasuke's entrance would had been perfect after the Tobi fight.
> 
> This is like if during the Pain fight we got interrupted with Itachi vs Sasuke.



Naruto's MAIN battle is against Tobi and not Sasuke?

This is but another major battle, leading up to Sasuke. Will there be an even greater battle after that? Possible...

...but chances are they will duke that one out as a team.


----------



## rubberguy (Feb 15, 2012)

Kishi could have at least make sasuke win a major battle w/ his new toy before facing naruto.


----------



## maupp (Feb 15, 2012)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> You seriously sound like a butt hurt Naruto fan to me. Sasuke's been gone for a year and a half so I see no problem with Kishi bringing him back now.


it's not about being a fanboy, the guy is right...the tobi vs naruto fight is one very important fight in the manga, cutting it like that isnt just good...would u have prefered kishi to cut the itachi vs sasuke fight to show naruto since naruto was absent from the manga for almost a year and half too...why not just wait like 5 more chapters and then he can go back to the sauce and spend whatever time he likes...now we gona have to put the naruto vs tobi fight on hols so we can see sasuke walk, meet suigetsu and other..


----------



## Lovely (Feb 15, 2012)

Its too soon for Sasuke to fight Naruto. Sasuke might try to make his way towards him, but he'll be sidetracked somehow.


----------



## skins (Feb 15, 2012)

It's not going to be a fair fight. Naruto is exhausted even with the 9 bijuu's chakra whereas Sasuke is pumped and ready to go.

Unless Sasuke gets beaten up a bit, I call unfair!


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 15, 2012)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Why would he have to defeat Sasuke first?



What else is he going to do? I already explained why defeating Tobi is unlikely here. You think he's going to fight Tobi, then Tobi again, THEN Sasuke?

And tl;;dr Sasuke is probably teaming up with him against Tobi unless Edo Madara becomes FV.



> Naruto defeated Nagato, then Sasuke showed up.



One example isn't really enough to form a pattern.


----------



## Aiku (Feb 15, 2012)

calimike said:


> ヒナタ→ナルト
> サクラ→サスケ
> カリン→サスケ
> クシナ→ミナト
> ...


----------



## Bonney (Feb 15, 2012)

Lovely said:


> Its too soon for Sasuke to fight Naruto. Sasuke might try to make his way towards him, but he'll be sidetracked somehow.



Thats what I'm thinking will happen as well. 

At least then we can see a conclusion to the main two battles that are on going.


----------



## Orochibuto (Feb 15, 2012)

Divinstrosity said:


> Naruto's MAIN battle is against Tobi and not Sasuke?
> 
> This is but another major battle, leading up to Sasuke? Will there be an even greater battle after that? Possible...
> 
> ...but chances are they will duke that one out as a team.



Yes there will be. When Tobi becomes Juubi Jinchuuriki, do you seriously think Naruto received chakra from possibly all 9 Bijuus just to fight EMS?


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 15, 2012)

i will just leave this here: if kishi make sasuke go straight to where tobi and naruto are without giving a fight for him to actually display his EMS, be prepared because some huge trolling is about to happen.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Feb 15, 2012)

Sasuke will one panel/ beat crap out of Naruto without sharingan....considering the Naruto's current condition


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 15, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> i will just leave this here: if kishi make sasuke go straight to where tobi and naruto are without giving a fight for him to actually display his EMS, be prepared because some huge trolling is about to happen.


People forget very quickly that Sasuke can suppress Kurama's chakra.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Feb 15, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> What else is he going to do? I already explained why defeating Tobi is unlikely here. You think he's going to fight Tobi, then Tobi again, THEN Sasuke?
> 
> And tl;;dr Sasuke is probably teaming up with him against Tobi unless Edo Madara becomes FV.


No, I think he'd defeat Tobi here and now completely, then face Sasuke in the _next arc_. Not that Sasuke would jump into the fight. 




> One example isn't really enough to form a pattern.


Oh really? 

Naruto defeats Kakuzu, Sasuke arc next. Sasuke defeats Itachi, Naruto arc next. Sasuke defeats Danzo, Naruto arc next.


----------



## Orochibuto (Feb 15, 2012)

The Entire Forum said:


> Sasuke will one panel/ beat crap out of Naruto without sharingan....considering the Naruto's current condition



If Sasuke really fights Naruto now, it looks way worse for Sasuke than for Naruto becuase we know it will be an even fight and Naruto has a possible power up from the Bijuus.

Fighting your rival at his current power level when your rival has a latent power up that is tied with Rikudou Sennin isnt a good idea.


----------



## bearzerger (Feb 15, 2012)

Divinstrosity said:


> Naruto's MAIN battle is against Tobi and not Sasuke?



In this war, yes. Sasuke has no stake in this war. He doesn't care about the Juubi, the alliance, Rikudou or Mugen Tsukiyomi. This war will be decided by Tobi's defeat. So Naruto has to defeat Tobi to win it.


----------



## Louis-954 (Feb 15, 2012)

> People forget very quickly that Sasuke can suppress Kurama's chakra.


People forget very quickly that Naruto and Kurama are  now a team and that Naruto was weakened from his fight with Orochimaru and Kabuto prior. Sasuke is not going to have that easy of a time dealing with Naruto and Kurama this time around.


----------



## Orochibuto (Feb 15, 2012)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> No, I think he'd defeat Tobi here and now completely, then face Sasuke in the _next arc_. Not that Sasuke would jump into the fight.



I do think Naruto will defeat Tobi, but Tobi will flee. Someone needs to get to RS and Juubi levels for Naruto to face.


----------



## Mr Horrible (Feb 15, 2012)

Golden Circle said:


> People forget very quickly that Sasuke can suppress Kurama's chakra.



Mmm, now that the Kyuubi is unsealed, I figure the Sharingan should actually be effective in surpressing/controlling it. Although it'd make the battle against Tobi very one-sided, so perhaps there will be an excuse.


----------



## SaskeKun (Feb 15, 2012)

Sasuke and Itachi in the SAME chapter? FANSERVICE!!!


----------



## Orochibuto (Feb 15, 2012)

bearzerger said:


> In this war, yes. Sasuke has no stake in this war. He doesn't care about the Juubi, the alliance, Rikudou or Mugen Tsukiyomi. This war will be decided by Tobi's defeat. So Naruto has to defeat Tobi to win it.



Bear in mind Kabuto is the co-leader of the war with Tobi. The Alliance said that to win they have to defeat both Madaras, Naruto may defeat Tobi but if Kages cant defeat Madara......


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 15, 2012)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> No, I think he'd defeat Tobi here and now completely, then face Sasuke in the _next arc_. Not that Sasuke would jump into the fight.



If you read everything I've said, I never claimed that Sasuke would jump in.

I said that Tobi would not be defeated here. Sasuke needs to be involved in Tobi's downfall for obvious reasons, and he's not teaming up with Naruto until he's reconciled with him. As in, fights him. That doesn't mean I'm saying that will happen NOW though.



> Oh really?
> 
> Naruto defeats Kakuzu, Sasuke arc next. Sasuke defeats Itachi, Naruto arc next. Sasuke defeats Danzo, Naruto arc next.



Considering the fact that we are possibly in the last arc and if not, at least in the very last stages, that's irrelevant.


----------



## Jad (Feb 15, 2012)

Not enough Lee or Maito Gai action in this chapter.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Feb 15, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Yes there will be. When Tobi becomes Juubi Jinchuuriki, do you seriously think Naruto received chakra from possibly all 9 Bijuus just to fight EMS?



Your problem is you're thinking too battle-dome-ish. 

It's not the EMS, but Sasuke. Not to mention the EMS is as effective as Sasuke makes it. Basing the effectiveness of the EMS on Madara's performance against the First, is like saying a kunai is no more effective in Itachi's hands than it would be in Udon's hands. 

They're all tools, and all tool users are not created equal.


----------



## scaramanga (Feb 15, 2012)

Boring chapter is boring. Who cares about team Baka?


----------



## First Tsurugi (Feb 15, 2012)

at people thinking Tobi was gonna die here.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Feb 15, 2012)

It seems like Tobi doesent believe he can take on Naruto by himself so he needs Sasuke, how pathetic


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Feb 15, 2012)

Please don't turn this into another damn Naruto vs Sasuke thread. Go somewhere else if you want to talk about that crap because all it does is start flame wars between the narutards and uchihatards.


----------



## Orochibuto (Feb 15, 2012)

Well Tobi said he would synch Sasuke with Gedou Mazo....... and now that Tobi is shitting and GM is there, perhaps this is the time.


----------



## bearzerger (Feb 15, 2012)

Golden Circle said:


> People forget very quickly that Sasuke can suppress Kurama's chakra.





Mr Horrible said:


> Mmm, now that the Kyuubi is unsealed, I figure the Sharingan should actually be effective in surpressing/controlling it. Although it'd make the battle against Tobi very one-sided, so perhaps there will be an excuse.



Anyone who seriously believes that Sasuke is going to take away Naruto's main weapon so easily should get his head checked out. Naruto and Sasuke will both go all out and there won't be any cop outs like Naruto being defeated by Tsukiyomi or Sasuke suppressing Kurama.


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 15, 2012)

Hey gaiz, look what i just got 

[sp]

I told the guy to "read the OP" in the spoiler thread and he complains about me posting a google trans in the predictions thread. what a noob.[/sp]






SaskeKun said:


> Sasuke and Itachi in the SAME chapter? FANSERVICE!!!


[YOUTUBE]kS6eSU6hlCc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Feb 15, 2012)

I hate Uchihas. Damn spotlight stealers.


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 15, 2012)

scaramanga said:


> Boring chapter is boring. Who cares about team Baka?


We do.

I find that post quite insulting dear sir.


----------



## Orochibuto (Feb 15, 2012)

?_Camorra_? said:


> It seems like Tobi doesent believe he can take on Naruto by himself so he needs Sasuke, how pathetic



Thats what I thought, Tobi said he would synch Sasuke with GM, he actually said it twice, but one of them he hinted it saying "I will give you the power of the Bijuus" it seems this time is now.


----------



## Ichiurto (Feb 15, 2012)

You guys are going to go insane when it's revealed Sasuke isn't evil anymore.

You'll be all orgasming about the up-coming Sasuke VS Naruto when Kishimoto will switch to Kages Vs Edo-Madara, with the Kages being defeated.

Just as he's about to kill them, we see a sword pierce through his chest and Sasuke standing behind him, EMS blaring saying "This is for our clan".

Edo-Madara Vs EMS-Sasuke > EMS-Sasuke Vs Naruto.

No one wants to see a long-drawn out Naruto fight. His abilities are piss-poor and his fights are boring. Madara VS Sasuke would be highly exciting.


----------



## CA182 (Feb 15, 2012)

I guess all those people predicting Itachi for the last 4 months finally got what they wanted.

However I'm more interested in Suigetsu's new found scroll. I wonder what's hidden in it.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Feb 15, 2012)

Golden Circle said:


> We do.
> 
> I find that post quite insulting dear sir.


They're a spotlight stealing squad. They steal panel time from Naruto, and Naruto's most important fight. 

Kishi LOVES dropping the ball.


----------



## Aiku (Feb 15, 2012)

SaskeKun said:


> Sasuke and Itachi in the SAME chapter? FANSERVICE!!!



YES, YES, YES!!!!!!!!! 



CA182 said:


> * I guess all those people predicting Itachi for the last 4 months finally got what they wanted.*
> 
> However I'm more interested in Suigetsu's new found scroll. I wonder what's hidden in it.



THAT'S ME. FINALLY, MY PREDICTION HAS COME TRUE!!!!!!!


----------



## Orochibuto (Feb 15, 2012)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> I hate Uchihas. Damn spotlight stealers.



See it on the brightside dude, it seems Naruto's power up after getting chakra from the Bijuus is just that awesome. And maybe it will just end up being more spotlight for Naruto.

Perhaps this is the time where Tobi will synch GM with Sasuke if he sees he cant defeat Naruto.


----------



## bearzerger (Feb 15, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> at people thinking Tobi wasn't gonna die here.



fixed. Tobi is dead meat, everyone should know that by now.



?_Camorra_? said:


> It seems like Tobi doesent believe he can take on Naruto by himself so he needs Sasuke, how pathetic



What did you expect after that "I can't be sweating, can I?" business last week?


----------



## auem (Feb 15, 2012)

so tobi asked sasuke to join him in the war...
that's fantastic...tobi-sasuke vs. team naruto(all rookies)....do it kishi..


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Feb 15, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> See it on the brightside dude, it seems Naruto's power up after getting chakra from the Bijuus is just that awesome. And maybe it will just end up being more spotlight for Naruto.
> 
> Perhaps this is the time where Tobi will synch GM with Sasuke if he sees he cant defeat Naruto.


There is no bright side here. Naruto's crucial fight is getting interrupted for Sasuke fanservice. For Jugo and Suigetsu finding something. To Karin. ANd finally Mary Suchia shows up.


----------



## Jad (Feb 15, 2012)

Suigetsu's scroll > Everything else in this chapter. You know it's going to make him top tier.


----------



## Chaelius (Feb 15, 2012)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> They're a spotlight stealing squad. They steal panel time from Naruto, and Naruto's most important fight.
> 
> Kishi LOVES dropping the ball.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Feb 15, 2012)

Yes, I am mad. You know how much I defend Kishi? And then how much he fucking drops the ball?


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 15, 2012)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> They're a spotlight stealing squad. They steal panel time from Naruto, and Naruto's most important fight.
> 
> Kishi LOVES dropping the ball.


Yeah, but we could just as easily say that Naruto stole the spotlight from Madara....

Let's think about this for a moment. Kishi had to break the battle here to progress the plot. Why? So that when we got back to Naruto, the plot be at a higher crisis plot and Naruto/Bee's defeat will be more poignant to us.


----------



## Orochibuto (Feb 15, 2012)

auem said:


> so tobi asked sasuke to join him in the war...
> that's fantastic...tobi-sasuke vs. team naruto(*all rookies*)....do it kishi..



Oh shit....... I completely forgot about this. Seems Naruto will really have his spotlight stolen in his main fight


----------



## Narutaru (Feb 15, 2012)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> Please don't turn this into another damn Naruto vs Sasuke thread. Go somewhere else if you want to talk about that crap because all it does is start flame wars between the narutards and uchihatards.



Where have you been? Almost every chapter, regardless of whether or not one of them are in the chapter, devolves into that.



SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> They're a spotlight stealing squad. They steal panel time from Naruto, and Naruto's most important fight.
> 
> Kishi LOVES dropping the ball.



Calm down, you're making yourself look bad. Naruto has been shining for a while now and is at the top as far as feats go.

Sasuke hasn't interrupted the fight and if he does we'll get Naruto vs Sasuke and you already know how that's going to turn out.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Feb 15, 2012)

The good thing for Sasuke is that he is confirmed to be stronger then Rinnegan Tobi otherwise why would Tobi need him to battle Bee and Naruto ?


----------



## Face (Feb 15, 2012)

Sasuke is obviously going to run into Itachi. Sasuke isn't going to fight Naruto when he has lost so much of his chakra.


----------



## Louis-954 (Feb 15, 2012)

> Yes, I am mad. You know how much I defend Kishi? And then how much he fucking drops the ball?


Go read OP, Oda never drops the ball.


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 15, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Oh shit....... I completely forgot about this. Seems *Naruto will really have his spotlight stolen in his main fight*


I hope you realize that the plot can't stay on the same character forever. That would be boring.

Besides, when I write a story I split up the scenes as I see fit. Just take a moment to understand why Kishi would do that.


----------



## Ichiurto (Feb 15, 2012)

Who wants to see Naruto fight Tobi, anyway?

Naruto needs an opponent who can carry a fight so it's not mind-numbingly boring. Tobi isn't that opponent, given his skill-set is just as boring as Naruto's.

Given the amount of love and detail Kishimoto uses on Sasuke, I imagine he'll go over-board on it and Sasuke will carry the fight and keep us entertained.

Much better than basically skipping chapters because GlowBoy sucks and isn't an exciting character.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 15, 2012)

Sasuke and Tobi can take to each other via the Sharingan now?


----------



## auem (Feb 15, 2012)

a grand fight is easiest way to end this shit(...cough manga cough)quickly...

meanwhile what is 'poem to itachi'...


----------



## scaramanga (Feb 15, 2012)

Golden Circle said:


> I find that post quite insulting dear sir.



Just as planned.


----------



## Orochibuto (Feb 15, 2012)

?_Camorra_? said:


> The good thing for Sasuke is that he is confirmed to be stronger then Rinnegan Tobi otherwise why would Tobi need him to battle Bee and Naruto ?



Dont count on it, Tobi said he would synch Sasuke with GM and GM is present. So he may actually give Sasuke a power above EMS to take over the fight for him.


----------



## Ichiurto (Feb 15, 2012)

Louis-954 said:


> Go read OP, Oda never drops the ball.



The fishmen arc was putrid.


----------



## Addy (Feb 15, 2012)

> She seems infatuated while looking at Sasuke’s photograph,


rihana: just gonna stand there and watch me burn. wll that's alright because i...



> but since she was almost killed, she tears it up.


rihana:


----------



## Divinstrosity (Feb 15, 2012)

Look, here is the bottomline: If Tobi vs Naruto is being interrupted, then either their battle is less important than what Kishimoto interrupted it for...

...and/or they will fight later after he becomes the Juubi jinchuuriki.


----------



## Chaelius (Feb 15, 2012)

Karin... has a mental breakdown... wat?


----------



## vered (Feb 15, 2012)

sasuke is a lunatic i think based on these spoilers.
read on mangasstream.


----------



## Addy (Feb 15, 2012)

> Sasuke's "I'll cut you down!" was directed to Naruto.



so naruto dream of sasuke in bed while sasuke dreams of cutting naruto down.........................




still a  better love story than twilight


----------



## Orochibuto (Feb 15, 2012)

Golden Circle said:


> I hope you realize that the plot can't stay on the same character forever. That would be boring.
> 
> Besides, when I write a story I split up the scenes as I see fit. Just take a moment to understand why Kishi would do that.



No but in his main fight?

I mean if this is just the way to make Sasuke fight Naruto in the Tobi fight...... well Im not happy becuase I expected to see what the fuck Naruto got from the Bijuus and the main battle Naruto vs Tobi but well I can somewhat see it.

But to have not only that but also the spotlight robbed in Naruto's main fight, just when Naruto vs Tobi was about to begin, by the rookied, the fucking rookies?! 

I find it hard to give it a positive focus


----------



## rubberguy (Feb 15, 2012)

Guess which memory of naruto sasuke had?


----------



## vered (Feb 15, 2012)

really sasuke makes no sense with his thoughts.


----------



## Addy (Feb 15, 2012)

kabuto should be afraid by now. itachi is near.......

*terminator music*


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Feb 15, 2012)

So Sasuke and Tobi can communicate via sharingan now? Just how fucking hax is Kishi going to keep making the sharingan?


----------



## Chaelius (Feb 15, 2012)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> So Sasuke and Tobi can communicate via sharingan now? Just how fucking hax is Kishi going to keep making the sharingan?



What I got from the preview was that Tobi was controlling those Zetsu, then Sasuke killed them and forced information out of them.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 15, 2012)

The more I read these spoilers, the more I wonder wtf Kishi is doing. 

Seriously, this chapter is weird. Suigetsu and Juugo have scrolls that could change the outcome of the war? 

Are they still on Tobi's side or are they rogue now?


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Feb 15, 2012)

Im calling it, Sasuke knows 2 moves from now on, Susanoo and Amaterasu


----------



## Divinstrosity (Feb 15, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> No but in his main fight?
> 
> I mean if this is just the way to make Sasuke fight Naruto in the Tobi fight...... well Im not happy becuase I expected to see what the fuck Naruto got from the Bijuus and the main battle Naruto vs Tobi but well I can somewhat see it.
> 
> ...



Dude, do you REALLY believe Naruto's MAIN fight would be interrupted for something of lesser importance?

Bee/Naruto vs Nagato/Itachi wasn't interrupted; Itachi vs Sasuke wasn't interrupted; Pain vs Jiraiya wasn't interrupted until the very end; DEIDARA vs Sasuke wasn't interrupted...

...but you think this fight would be interrupted if it was MORE important than what Kishimoto interrupted it for?

Doesn't sound like a 'main' fight to me at all, but a fight you wanted to see to it's conclusion, uninterrupted.


----------



## Addy (Feb 15, 2012)

itachi is in a flashback this chapter? damn you ohana


----------



## auem (Feb 15, 2012)

vered said:


> really sasuke makes no sense with his thoughts.



better say kishi is so overwhelmed with sasuke that he can't decide his mind..and hence neither can sasuke..


----------



## revas (Feb 15, 2012)

vered said:


> really sasuke makes no sense with his thoughts.



when was the last time a villain made sense? all villains are more or less crazy


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Feb 15, 2012)

Sasuke being a hypocrite like always,me like


----------



## Addy (Feb 15, 2012)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> So Sasuke and Tobi can communicate via sharingan now? Just how fucking hax is Kishi going to keep making the sharingan?



naruto can comunicate with his bijuu friends via bijuu-call because..........


----------



## CA182 (Feb 15, 2012)

Addy said:


> itachi is in a flashback this chapter? damn you ohana



We also see edo-Itachi running.

(Enter Uchiha art of run! )


----------



## Divinstrosity (Feb 15, 2012)

Naruto isn't a true shinobi of Konoha?

That MUST'VE been a mistake, because not only is that laughable, but why would it motivate Sasuke to kill him? SASUKE i's a Konohan terrorist, wanting to cut down Naruto simply because he thinks he's not a Konoha shinobi?

Right.


----------



## sagroth (Feb 15, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> The more I read these spoilers, the more I wonder wtf Kishi is doing.
> 
> Seriously, this chapter is weird. Suigetsu and Juugo have scrolls that could change the outcome of the war?
> 
> Are they still on Tobi's side or are they rogue now?



Orochimaru's Rikudou knowledge? Maybe how Madara got the Rinnegan?


----------



## Nimander (Feb 15, 2012)

Naruto is not a true Konoha ninja according to _Sasuke_?

What the fuck am I reading, Kishi?


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 15, 2012)

> 2) Her prison guards are content to keep playing cards rather than try to take her sasuke picture frame away since she's acting so crazy. She receals a set of lockpicking tools hidden underneath the picture


Jailbreak.





> 15) Sasuke reminisces about Naruto, and wonders if Naruto's forgotten what true strength is


Ehh? It seems to me that Sasuke has forgotten what true strength is.


----------



## Orochibuto (Feb 15, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> The more I read these spoilers, the more I wonder wtf Kishi is doing.
> 
> Seriously, this chapter is weird. Suigetsu and Juugo have scrolls that could change the outcome of the war?
> 
> Are they still on Tobi's side or are they rogue now?



The issue is not the scrolls themselves that can be used to influence the war, but Kabuto who most likely know the content of the scrolls.

Looks like buto isnt going anywhere for a long time


----------



## vered (Feb 15, 2012)

Last Rose of Summer said:


> Link removed
> 
> 13) Sasuke reminisces about Naruto, and *wonders if Naruto's forgotten what true strength is.*
> 14)* Sasuke declares that Naruto is not a true ninja of Konoha *and decides to go kill him.
> ...



exactly.
it seems like a mixture of part 1 sasuke thoughts.


----------



## Burke (Feb 15, 2012)

What the fuck is this J preview bullshit.
Are we not getting chapters?


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Feb 15, 2012)

Sasuke will have to learn the hard way what true strength is


----------



## Chaelius (Feb 15, 2012)

We should wait for the actual scans, these one sentence snippets without context don't make much sense.


----------



## Jad (Feb 15, 2012)

Karin is going to escape Jail and become part of the story again ? WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA Just freaking give me Rock Lee fighting, and a bit of Neji, and a whole lot of Maito Gai kicking Tobi's ass, is that so hard to ask for Kishimoto. YEAH I SAID GAI KICKING TOBI'S ASS!


----------



## Kαrin (Feb 15, 2012)

Last Rose of Summer said:


> 14)* Sasuke declares that Naruto is not a true ninja of Konoha *and decides to go kill him.
> 
> What is this bullshit?



My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Feb 15, 2012)

Sasuke is thinking about both Naruto and his brother, huh?



Some fanservice, then ?


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 15, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> I like how Sasuke wants to kill all of Konoha, decides someone isn't of Konoha, and says he must kill him.


this makes no fucking sense 

this "of konohagakure" seems out of place


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Feb 15, 2012)

Kishi fails big time. Naruto's not a true ninja of Konoha? WTF is this shit?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 15, 2012)

sagroth said:


> Orochimaru's Rikudou knowledge? Maybe how Madara got the Rinnegan?



They better give the game-changing information over to the baddies.


----------



## CA182 (Feb 15, 2012)

Nimander said:


> Naruto is not a true Konoha ninja according to _Sasuke_?
> 
> What the fuck am I reading, Kishi?



After a brief interlude the Sasuke Manga has returned.

Proof - Team Taka returned. (Heck what has Karin escaping got to do with Sasuke, Naruto or even the entire war arc?)


----------



## skins (Feb 15, 2012)

Just when I thought Karin would redeem herself... she pulls that. ~_~


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (Feb 15, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> I like how Sasuke wants to kill all of Konoha, decides someone isn't of Konoha, and says he must kill him.



That isn't this what's worrying me here. Sasuke tried to kill Konoha ninja (Sakura, Kakashi and Naruto) and for realz entered the villain mode. And now it looks like he is... ... loyal to Konoha.


----------



## Nimander (Feb 15, 2012)

Paradox said:


> Juugo tries to kill Suigetsu but collapses. Suigetsu reckons the oro scroll can influence the war. *Sasuke states Naruto is not a true ninja.*
> 
> Link removed



Okay. That makes way more sense.  Sasuke saying Naruto isn't a true ninja in general fits with his character, especially considering that whole spiel between J-Man and Oro about what a true ninja is.  So this is Kishi just bringing that back again.

The whole "Konoha" qualifier threw me for a loop cause I was seriously like, "What the fuck?"


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Feb 15, 2012)

Sasuke has always bein a hypocritic bitch, i hope Naruto violates him


----------



## First Tsurugi (Feb 15, 2012)

I'm guessing Sasuke's being sarcastic or something.


----------



## Skaddix (Feb 15, 2012)

Well nice to see mangastrem is trying to stay useful someday we might be forced to look at the pictures in Japanese or Chinese while reading a spoiler sheet like that.

I am surprised those taka losers found something useful.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Feb 15, 2012)

Sasuke can do whatever he wants, as long as he doesn't make that stupid 'shocked' face again.

Also, Itachi isn't RUNNING through the forest, but hopping from tree to tree? That would be very weird.


----------



## Burke (Feb 15, 2012)

Ok so where the fuck are chapters coming from this week


----------



## Epyon (Feb 15, 2012)

I kina hoped that after resting for several weeks to recover from the EMS transplant, Sasuke'd have calmed down and gotten his head straight, so he can really just call out Itachi on his stupidity during their confrontation, but no, he's more wacky insane then ever.


----------



## Face (Feb 15, 2012)

Sasuke seems to have lost his mind because nothing he says makes any sense.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 15, 2012)

Last Rose of Summer said:


> That isn't this what's worrying me here. Sasuke tried to kill Konoha ninja (Sakura, Kakashi and Naruto) and for realz entered the villain mode. And now it looks like he is... ... loyal to Konoha.



It's possible that it's sort of a "He isn't a real ninja of Konoha (like he claims). He isn't even a real ninja at all." thing.

That WOULD make more sense...


----------



## Bonney (Feb 15, 2012)

Nimander said:


> Okay. That makes way more sense.  Sasuke saying Naruto isn't a true ninja in general fits with his character, especially considering that whole spiel between J-Man and Oro about what a true ninja is.  So this is Kishi just bringing that back again.
> 
> The whole "Konoha" qualifier threw me for a loop cause I was seriously like, "What the fuck?"



Nah man the Konoha part is right, I only posted what I said without taking it on at the end. Check my link for all of the content.


----------



## vered (Feb 15, 2012)

really im not sure where sasuke is headed.


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Feb 15, 2012)

skins said:


> Just when I thought Karin would redeem herself... she pulls that. ~_~



Eh....it is not that bad!

She wants to be free.  She has been interrogated for....a while, now.  And she is not particularly dangerous.


I would want to break free, if I were in her shoes.


Unlike Suigetsu, I do not think Karin will threaten to kill them.....



I seriously hope that her "conflicted" feelings act is an act......It would be very stupid for Kishi to give her the shining moment of being the first sane teenage girl in _Naruto_ to stop pursuing a one sided love.....only to make her still have conflicted feelings over the douche bag.


----------



## auem (Feb 15, 2012)

with this type of dialogue,kishi is showing that sasuke still thinks of konoha,but in his own way....
first step to redemption perhaps...


----------



## vered (Feb 15, 2012)

Nimander said:


> Okay. That makes way more sense.  Sasuke saying Naruto isn't a true ninja in general fits with his character, especially considering that whole spiel between J-Man and Oro about what a true ninja is.  So this is Kishi just bringing that back again.
> 
> The whole "Konoha" qualifier threw me for a loop cause I was seriously like, "What the fuck?"



based on the script in mangasteram he does mention it being as a konoha ninja.


----------



## Datakim (Feb 15, 2012)

Its possible that the whole Naruto not being a true Konoha ninja thing is there to further illustrate that Sasuke really is truly insane, rather than merely evil. To show that his thought patterns have gone completely off the rails. He may have completely lost touch with reality alltogether now.

I wonder if the scrolls might be Orochimarus research on Edo Tensei? If there is a counter or way to release the good ET's, that would be pretty bad for Kabuto. Then again, odds are Itachi will kill Kabuto. But perhaps Itachi will fail in actually forcing Kabuto to release ET and all the zombies run amuck. That would certainly make any research scrolls of Orochimaru on ET very valuable.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 15, 2012)

auem said:


> with this type of dialogue,kishi is showing that sasuke still thinks of konoha,but in his own way....
> first step to redemption perhaps...



Being obsessed with preserving the honor of a particular group, even as you slaughter them, seems to be a theme in this manga after all.


----------



## Chaelius (Feb 15, 2012)

Maybe he's got it in his head that true Konoha ninja are people like Danzo and Itachi who act behind the shadows and murderinate people.


----------



## Addy (Feb 15, 2012)

_*NOW I GET IT *_

sasuke sees uchiha as a part of konoha but he sees that uchiha are konoha and senju are not. 


in other words, he is thinking the same logic that senju thought of how senu = konoha and not senju + uchiha = konoha. to him, uchiha only = konoha.

this is why he says that naruto is not a part of konoha


----------



## Orochibuto (Feb 15, 2012)

Kabuto's indirect hype. Scrolls info that are war changing? "That" jutsu is going to be fucking broken, let alone the "unlocking the mind of RS"


----------



## mareboro (Feb 15, 2012)

so according to the preview: "Sasuke declares that Naruto is not a true ninja of Konohagakure and decides he'll go kill him". 

i think that sums up sasuke and his genius, he was able to see that Naruto is only partly from konoha, that in fact he is half uzumaki and thus not a konoha pure blood. He was able to reed all that from killing a white zetsu apparently. In Sasukes opinion, just like all non konoha ninjas, Naruto needs to die. What i like here is the thought process and consistancy of his logic throughout the manga. Dat genius. After the war I bet he will be a teacher or logic of some sorts.


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 15, 2012)

vered said:


> based on the script in mangasteram he does mention it being as a konoha ninja.


there is definitely something wrong with the konoha part, because it makes no sense lol


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Feb 15, 2012)

I think Kishi is giving all he got just to make Sasuke the most unlikable character in the manga


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Feb 15, 2012)

Karin.. 

first Sakura And now you?


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (Feb 15, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> It's possible that it's sort of a "He isn't a real ninja of Konoha (like he claims). He isn't even a real ninja at all." thing.
> 
> That WOULD make more sense...



I hope you're right.


----------



## vered (Feb 15, 2012)

auem said:


> with this type of dialogue,kishi is showing that sasuke still thinks of konoha,but in his own way....
> first step to redemption perhaps...



perhaps but as of now he is more in the insane area than anything else.


----------



## FearTear (Feb 15, 2012)

And Suigetsu magically knows about the war, what the fuck.


----------



## vered (Feb 15, 2012)

Addy said:


> _*NOW I GET IT *_
> 
> sasuke sees uchiha as a part of konoha but he sees that uchiha are konoha and senju are not.
> 
> ...



more towards perhaps the elder brother logic?


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Feb 15, 2012)

Or Sasuke has definitely gone NUTS !!!!


----------



## Addy (Feb 15, 2012)

juugo and suigetsu  = tick.
sasuke = tick.

itachi = tick.

zetsu = tick.

karin = tick.

naruto = hell no 

THIS CHAPTER IS FUCKING AWESOME


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 15, 2012)

FearTear said:


> And Suigetsu magically knows about the war, what the fuck.


I hope Kishimoto addresses that.

What I'm thinking: "The war has dragged on for how long? Their heads must be in the sand for them not to know what's going on."


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Feb 15, 2012)

Addy said:


> _*NOW I GET IT *_
> 
> sasuke sees uchiha as a part of konoha but he sees that uchiha are konoha and senju are not.
> 
> ...



BS, Sasuke wanted to destroy Konoha remember  Thats just an excuse to hide Sasuke's hypocritical character


----------



## rubberguy (Feb 15, 2012)

Then that raised the question who is a true konoha shinobi?


----------



## Orochibuto (Feb 15, 2012)

Uchihas really think with Nazi logic, just like Jews supposedly werent part of Germany


----------



## maupp (Feb 15, 2012)

come on kishi...now karin is gona pull a sakura on us?...many people respecetd karin cuz she let go of her crush to sasuke, but now she is pulling a sakura, no self respect, hopelessly in love w/ someone who tried to kill you? WTF.....and i dnt like the fact that suigetsu and juugo are gona magically become big player in this war, just no...suigetsu changing the tide of the war will be bullshit....kage level opponent have failed so far, i dnt wana see suigetsu succeding.....unless if sasuke is gona take the scroll they find and change the tide of the war, not suigetsu and juugo

and sasuke thinking naruto isnt a true konoha ninja, WTH..did kishi lose his mind?


----------



## Kαrin (Feb 15, 2012)

rubberguy said:


> Then that raised the question who is a true konoha shinobi?



Sasuke obviously


----------



## vered (Feb 15, 2012)

perhaps Sasuke sees himself as what a true konoha shinobi should be like.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Feb 15, 2012)

Alright, it's 5am and the chapter still isn't out.

Time to bail.


----------



## mareboro (Feb 15, 2012)

vered said:


> really im not sure where sasuke is headed.



i really hope its a home for the mentally disturbed asap


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 15, 2012)

Golden Circle said:


> I hope Kishimoto addresses that.
> 
> What I'm thinking: "The war has dragged on for how long? Their heads must be in the sand for them not to know what's going on."



It's only been probably 36 hours or so. 

But yes, they'd have to blind and moronic not to realize that there is a war going on. There are at LEAST 90,000 bodies everywhere.


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 15, 2012)

perhaps the konohagakure that he talked about was the one that belonged to the uchihas in his mind , basically he is seeing naruto like he sees a senju, just like senjus seemed to reject the uchihas, he will try to do the same thing towards them.


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 15, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Uchihas really think with Nazi logic, just like Jews supposedly werent part of Germany


The elders thought the same way, everyone involved is guilty of that.

That is, if you believe Tobi.


----------



## Orochibuto (Feb 15, 2012)

Karin you lost a fan


----------



## CA182 (Feb 15, 2012)

FearTear said:
			
		

> And Suigetsu magically knows about the war, what the fuck.



...Maybe those birds that were in front of Madara's meteor told Jugo about the war.


----------



## Marsala (Feb 15, 2012)

Could it be an error, and Sasuke really says that Naruto IS a true ninja of Konoha?


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Feb 15, 2012)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> Kishi fails big time. Naruto's not a true ninja of Konoha? WTF is this shit?



from Sasuke's point of view..........Naruto is not ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) konoha nin.........

however Naruto stands in his way.....so......


----------



## Epyon (Feb 15, 2012)

Link removed

How big and thick is this picture that it can be used to smuggle in equipment?


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Feb 15, 2012)

karin


----------



## Orochibuto (Feb 15, 2012)

Golden Circle said:


> The elders thought the same way, everyone involved is guilty of that.
> 
> That is, if you believe Tobi.



Except no one in Konoha likes the elders, apparently the majority of Uchihas think one way or another about "the Uchiha superiority"


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 15, 2012)

This seals the deal. Sasuke doesn't know what "propaganda" means if it ran up to him and hit him in the face.

Oh Sasuke, what a long way you have fallen...


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 15, 2012)

And can people chill out about the Karin thing and give her a tiny bit of credit? For all we know it was an act so they didn't notice she has a lockpicking kit. 

I don't even like her/have a reason to defend her, but that's the first thing that crossed my mind.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Feb 15, 2012)

Itachi knew best, there was no hope for that pathetic clan


----------



## vered (Feb 15, 2012)

Marsala said:


> Could it be an error, and Sasuke really says that Naruto IS a true ninja of Konoha?



being it both in the summery and the script.i doubt it.
we'll see with ohana script.


----------



## Orochibuto (Feb 15, 2012)

MEIzukage said:


> karin



karin


----------



## Addy (Feb 15, 2012)

i just read that karin hates and loves sasuke 


















well fuck you too kishi


----------



## Lovely (Feb 15, 2012)

Karin is alright, so don't be too hard on her.   She'll probably meet up with Suigetsu and Juugo soon. 

Sasuke has some problems, on the other hand.


----------



## atenzor (Feb 15, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> karin



karin


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 15, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Except no one in Konoha likes the elders, apparently the majority of Uchihas think one way or another about "the Uchiha superiority"


It seems to me Itachi underestimated how much sympathy the Uchiha would have had from the rest of the village.


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (Feb 15, 2012)

Kαrin said:


> Sasuke obviously


Maybe it's some side effect after transplanting Itachi's eyes. You know: Zetsu told him Sasuke will see whole new world. Sasuke himself didn't want his brother's eyes, because he didn't want to see things *his way*.

So now it's: Itachi's pro-Konoha eyes + Sasuke's venegetful persona = Sasuke sees himself as loyal Kooha ninja ready to kill those who don't fullfill Sasuke's criteria of being Konoha ninja.


----------



## vered (Feb 15, 2012)

Addy said:


> not really. see, sasuke thinks that only uchiha should be named as "konoha people" and elder brother doesn't think that. he thinks that peace between people should happen (equality like RS thinking) but he thinks that he needs power to do that.
> 
> i know kishi tries to make sasuke = elder brother = madara = tobi but if you look at them apart, you will find out that they are as different as the earth and the sky.
> 
> ...



yea i wonder if itachi loyalty to konoha and his own sense of superiority twisted his logic even further.


----------



## Kαrin (Feb 15, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> MEIzukage said:
> 
> 
> > karin
> ...



Did somebody call me? 

I wish the scan is out soon. I'm gonna explode.


----------



## Illairen (Feb 15, 2012)

So Sasuke wants to kill Naruto because he is not a true konoha ninja. 

Wait what? 

Kishi are you nuts?


----------



## rubberguy (Feb 15, 2012)

If sasuke truly says this and used susanno and amaterasu on some bunch of zetsu then sasuke's fighting style is still suffering. Then we can agree that sasuke is crazy.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Feb 15, 2012)

I'm more interested in what Kishi's plan for Suigetsu and that scroll he found. This character is insignificant to the plot, yet I have a feeling he has something that will make him jump up to top tier category along side Kabuto/Tobi?


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 15, 2012)

vered said:


> perhaps Sasuke sees himself as what a true konoha shinobi should be like.


it could go in many ways...


it could even be that by konoha shinobi he means the ones that do the bad stuff, basically twist the logic.

do you guys remember when sasuke told suigetsu to not kill anybody and he said "you are such a leaf ninja", after everything that happened, sasuke sees the konoha ninjas in the opposite way, so it would definitely make sasuke say that naruto is not a konoha ninja, mainly after having a flashback with him.

now, everything depends on how he goes from this to declaring that he will kill naruto, we can only have an idea checking the images.


----------



## Santoryu (Feb 15, 2012)

atenzor said:


> karin



Karin 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## atenzor (Feb 15, 2012)

rubberguy said:


> If sasuke truly says this and used susanno and amaterasu on some bunch of zetsu then sasuke's fighting style is still suffering. Then we can agree that *sasuke is crazy*.



so.............. what's new?


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Feb 15, 2012)

rubberguy said:


> If sasuke truly says this and used susanno and amaterasu on some bunch of zetsu then sasuke's fighting style is still suffering. Then we can agree that sasuke is crazy.



This is Sasuke's new fighting style, he start of with his strongest moves against any oponent


----------



## Icegaze (Feb 15, 2012)

I think Karin is just fooling the guards into thinking she's just sobbing and harmless whilst she's trying out an escape plan.  Or am I the only one who took interest in the line saying: "She (Karin) reveals a set of lockpicking tools hidden underneath the picture"?

Won't be the first time Karin tries to fool a guard (ie. when she was talking about her "sad" past which made a guard cry).


----------



## Orochibuto (Feb 15, 2012)

atenzor said:


> karin





atenzor said:


> karin



karin


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 15, 2012)

atenzor said:


> so.............. what's new?


Actually I'm pretty sure Sasuke knows exactly what he's doing. He just doesn't know that it is wrong.


----------



## atenzor (Feb 15, 2012)

Santoryu said:


> Karin
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



 karin


----------



## maupp (Feb 15, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> karin


karin has let us down guys, kishi is turning her into sakura 2.0...i think kishi should be fair w/ all characters, it's really unfair for kishi to turn karin(someone who said she was over sasuke cuz he tried to kill her)into a pathetic sasuke fangirl again just for sasuke to have another girl sucking his ass


----------



## Orochibuto (Feb 15, 2012)

Why Karin?


----------



## atenzor (Feb 15, 2012)

where's tenten?


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Feb 15, 2012)

Really Karin ? I respected her for actually letting go of Sasuke, but it seems she's exactly like Sakura.


----------



## Jad (Feb 15, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> atenzor said:
> 
> 
> > karin
> ...



karin


----------



## vered (Feb 15, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> it could go in many ways...
> 
> 
> it could even be that by konoha shinobi he means the ones that do the bad stuff, basically twist the logic.
> ...



yea i also remembered what sugeitsu said to him.i wonder if sasuke will remember how naruto put his konoha headband proudly when he faced him in their last fight.


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 15, 2012)

maupp said:


> karin has let us down guys, kishi is turning her into sakura 2.0...i think kishi should be fair w/ all characters, it's really unfair for kishi to turn karin(someone who said she was over sasuke cuz he tried to kill her)into a pathetic sasuke fangirl again just for sasuke to have another girl sucking his ass


At least Karin has the guts to give up on him unlike someone else I know.

It could be worse.


----------



## Bonney (Feb 15, 2012)

I wonder if the scroll suigetsu has will be actually important. I don't personally see where this is going unless its even more edo's or rikudo related.


----------



## Orochibuto (Feb 15, 2012)

atenzor said:


> karin



Karin got Sakura-ized 

Why cant Kishi write a decent woman?


----------



## CA182 (Feb 15, 2012)

Karin is clearly going to use the lockpicking tools to do her nails.

As in this manga girls never do things as cool as prison break.


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Feb 15, 2012)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> Really Karin ? I respected her for actually letting go of Sasuke, but it seems she's exactly like Sakura.


I can feel you bro.. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



karin


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 15, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Karin got Sakura-ized


Except that Karin isn't turning into Sakura :amazed She's giving up on him...



> Why cant Kishi write a decent woman?


Tsunade and Kushina say hi.


----------



## Jad (Feb 15, 2012)

Guards playing cards instead of watching Karin........why such a cliche situation. Which she gonna do next ? Bock them on the head and be on her way ? Is it that easy to break out of Jail >________________>


----------



## atenzor (Feb 15, 2012)

karin


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Santoryu (Feb 15, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Karin got Sakura-ized
> 
> Why cant Kishi write a decent woman?


----------



## Orochibuto (Feb 15, 2012)

Golden Circle said:


> Except that Karin isn't turning into Sakura :amazed She's giving up on him...
> 
> Tsunade and Kushina say hi.



Tsunade......

On the other hand I agree with Kushina Im glad she is dead, no chance to ruin her.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 15, 2012)

Sasuke in full retard mode.


----------



## handsock (Feb 15, 2012)

I totally knew Sasuke & Itachi would fight the minute Itachi said he was going to stop this war. Because he knows that Sasuke can be the only one to control the Juubi with his uber story hax. So he goes to try to take out Sasuke with his full power unlike his last battle with Sasuke, which he planned on losing anyways. But now we can see Sasuke own an immortal Itachi to prove just indeed how powerful he really is when it comes to his new power.


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 15, 2012)

Jad said:


> Guards playing cards instead of watching Karin........why such a cliche situation. Which she gonna do next ? Bock them on the head and be on her way ? Is it that easy to break out of Jail >________________>


Have you considered the possibility that they WANT her to break out of jail?

You know, to follow her?


----------



## Fido (Feb 15, 2012)

MEIzukage said:


> karin


Karin


----------



## rubberguy (Feb 15, 2012)

If sasuke continue to start a fight w/ his strongest jutsus then he will be more boring than base naruto.


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 15, 2012)

i believe it goes this way:

 - you are such a leaf ninja = you dont kill;
 - sasuke discovered that konoha ordered the massacre = konoha kills;

since sasuke is having his flashbacks of naruto, he might say "you are not a true konoha ninja" as, you are not an assassin and stuff.

then, after this, sasuke might get in crazy mode again and say that he will kill naruto.

basically its most likely about the way that the spoilers were written.


----------



## vered (Feb 15, 2012)

anyway at least Sasuke character seems to have gotten more complicated again im not sure if for better or worse though.


----------



## Gabe (Feb 15, 2012)

sasuke saying naruto is not a ninja from kohona probably means he does not see him like the other as evil people who hate the the uchiha. or he just went more crazy. also he could mean naruto does not know what true strength is he probably means powers is true strength 

i think sasuke will probably use zetsu to get to narutos location


----------



## atenzor (Feb 15, 2012)

is overused


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Orochibuto (Feb 15, 2012)

Seeing this image just make my sotmach ache to remember that even the angelina jolie of the manga got her vagina wet by seeing Sasuke too 

I cant see anything cool with it.


----------



## maupp (Feb 15, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Karin got Sakura-ized
> 
> Why cant Kishi write a decent woman?


u nailed it, it seems like karin is suffer sakura's fate....i feel sorry for her character...why kishi, why,why,why...

karin


----------



## Jad (Feb 15, 2012)

Golden Circle said:


> Have you considered the possibility that they WANT her to break out of jail?
> 
> You know, to follow her?



Doubt Kishi thought that much into the scene. They would have just let her go then and had Anbu track her.

The thing is she is a sensor, wouldn't work in the end. Both scenarios.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Feb 15, 2012)

Susanoo and Amaterasu are the new Rasengan


----------



## atenzor (Feb 15, 2012)

Jad said:


> Doubt Kishi thought that much into the scene.



 you forgot this:


----------



## Lovely (Feb 15, 2012)

Karin did something similar the last time we saw her.


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Feb 15, 2012)

Addy said:


> i just read that karin hates and loves sasuke




Much like our own Naruto forums....

 Maybe that is what Kishi had in mind, and for a Sasuke chapter........... this one from the spoilers= Meh..........

Oh who am I kidding, Sasuke is back

















> well fuck you too kishi


indeed


----------



## BroKage (Feb 15, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Suigetsu and Juugo have scrolls that could change the outcome of the war?
> 
> Are they still on Tobi's side or are they rogue now?



Well in the first place Suigetsu made clear to Tobi that he was only there to steal Samehada.


----------



## Orochibuto (Feb 15, 2012)

maupp said:


> u nailed it, it seems like karin is suffer sakura's fate....i feel sorry for her character...why kishi, why,why,why...
> 
> karin



With my Naruto stuff, I have a bikini Karin wallpaper on my roof. I think its time to remove it


----------



## Epyon (Feb 15, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Except no one in Konoha likes the elders, apparently the majority of Uchihas think one way or another about "the Uchiha superiority"



You base this on what exactly? Tsunade and maybe Shikaku are the only people to have ever questioned the elders, and they still let them have a big say in all the decisions made concerning Konoha. The majority of the Uchiha either lived and died serving Konoha loyally or were off screened by Itachi.


----------



## SaiST (Feb 15, 2012)

Next person to post a giogio emoticon within the next 5 minutes is getting a 24 hour ban.


----------



## BroKage (Feb 15, 2012)

Oh and Kishi's taking this "girls love jerks" thing way too far. Wtf Karin.



SaiST said:


> Next person to post a giogio emoticon within the next 5 minutes is getting a 24 hour ban.



Dammmmn. >_<

Edit: Nothin' to see here.


----------



## atenzor (Feb 15, 2012)

SaiST said:


> Next person to post a giogio emoticon within the next 5 minutes is getting a 24 hour ban.



are you sure it's 5 and not 4:58?


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Feb 15, 2012)

So Sasuke's carnage was Zetsu.

Oh Kishi


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 15, 2012)

vered said:


> yea i also remembered what sugeitsu said to him.i wonder if sasuke will remember how naruto put his konoha headband proudly when he faced him in their last fight.


this actually puts into perspective what sasuke truly means by konoha when he says that he will crush them.


----------



## CA182 (Feb 15, 2012)

SaiST said:


> Next person to post a giogio emoticon within the next 5 minutes is getting a 24 hour ban.



Lol 


*Spoiler*: __ 








Anyways back on topic. I'm interested in his susanoo this week.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 15, 2012)

If Sasuke was any stupider, he'd be the One Piece Fishman Island arc.


----------



## Tengu (Feb 15, 2012)




----------



## vered (Feb 15, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> this actually puts into perspective what sasuke truly means by konoha when he says that he will crush them.



would be nice to have the scans sine they might clarify what sasuke meant exactly with his words.than again kishi might save this for their battle.


----------



## maupp (Feb 15, 2012)

did sasuke just use susanoo and amaterasu on white zetsu? it's over, sasuke will never use taijutsu or anything else, it's all about susanoo and amaterasu

but my biggest problem w/ the chapter is:

karin


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 15, 2012)

vered said:


> anyway at least Sasuke character seems to have gotten more complicated again im not sure if for better or worse though.


he seems to be in full conflict if he is having naruto flashbacks, but everything will depend on how kishi did the sequence of scenes.


----------



## CA182 (Feb 15, 2012)

Sasuke is a true Uchiha this week.

He does nothing but rage at leaves and trees.


----------



## rubberguy (Feb 15, 2012)

Rofl @ the saiyan post


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Feb 15, 2012)

guys ....it's just shows that Sasuke doesn't holds grudges against Naruto ,Sasuke only holds grudges agains Konoha nin........about killing part ........Sasuke said he will kill Naruto if Naruto stands in his way to konoha......long long time ago.......when naruto volunteered to protect konoha


----------



## Orochibuto (Feb 15, 2012)

It seems that indeed EMS is simply MS jutsus but with way greater power and zero drawbacks. Im going to sleep now nothing worth of staying awake longer.

Also, Karin


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 15, 2012)

vered said:


> would be nice to have the scans sine they might clarify what sasuke meant exactly with his words.than again kishi might save this for their battle.


yeah, the spoilers are just confusing right now.


----------



## FearTear (Feb 15, 2012)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> So Sasuke's carnage was Zetsu.
> 
> Oh Kishi




_Problem?_


----------



## Lovely (Feb 15, 2012)

Hope we'll get a script soon.


----------



## Orochibuto (Feb 15, 2012)

I was expecting at least 1 or 2 panel of the Tobi fight but darn.....


----------



## maupp (Feb 15, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> With my Naruto stuff, I have a bikini Karin wallpaper on my roof. I think its time to remove it


well at least kushina saves the day for us, she is the only sane and nonfangirl female left in naruto...right now instead of being sad she's dead, im actually happy since kishi wont find a chance to screw her character, and thanks god she was never near the uchihas

karin


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 15, 2012)

The Entire Forum said:


> guys ....it's just shows that Sasuke's doesnt holds grudges against Naruto ,Sasuke only holds grudges agains Konoha nin........about killing part ........Sasuke said he will kill Naruto if Naruto stands in his way to konoha......long long time ago.......when is naruto volunteered to protect konoha


yes thats what i am trying to explain, the you are not a konoha ninja probably stands for, you are not an assassin, we need to take sasuke's point of view of what konoha is right now.


----------



## Orochibuto (Feb 15, 2012)

maupp said:


> well at least kushina saves the day for us, she is the only sane and nonfangirl female left in naruto...right now instead of being sad she's dead, im actually happy since kishi wont find a chance to screw her character, and thanks god she was never near the uchihas
> 
> karin



Well Im going to sleep, nothing really worth staying awake and even so we will most likely get the chapter tomorrow or friday.

Karin


----------



## vered (Feb 15, 2012)

The Entire Forum said:


> guys ....it's just shows that Sasuke's doesnt holds grudges against Naruto ,Sasuke only holds grudges agains Konoha nin........about killing part ........Sasuke said he will kill Naruto if Naruto stands in his way to konoha......long long time ago.......when is naruto volunteered to protect konoha



thing is the way its written makes it sounds that sasuke reason for going to kill naruto is him not being a true konoha ninja or not knowing what true strength is which was the sentence before that.
we've seen what sasuke reasoning for going after naruto was before the EMS surgery.he wanted to erase Naruto for everything that he stood for.
but now based on the spoilers his reasoning has perhaps changed drastically.


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Feb 15, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> yes thats what i am trying to explain, the you are not a konoha ninja probably stands for, you are not an assassin, we need to take sasuke's point of view of what konoha is right now.



Wow..... How are we supposed to understand Sasuke, if he's speaking in code?(Must resist the :giogi0)

Seems like revenge has diminished his ability to communicate with the reader properly.


----------



## Aiku (Feb 15, 2012)

atenzor said:


> chapter is out:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



.....


----------



## spiritmight (Feb 15, 2012)

.....Does Mangazone have contact information besides Facebook and Twitter? (which they don't seem to use often anyway)


----------



## sagroth (Feb 15, 2012)

How has atenzor not been banned yet?


----------



## maupp (Feb 15, 2012)

sasuke has truly gone insane...him saying naruto isnt a konoha shinobi is insanity from his part...he doesnt sympatise w/ neither konoha or naruto...his thoughts just dnt make sense whatsoever........also

karin


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Feb 15, 2012)

So chapter is about Sauce having gay fantasies about Naruto and his brother


----------



## atenzor (Feb 15, 2012)

sagroth said:


> How has atenzor not been banned yet?



sagroth


----------



## calimike (Feb 15, 2012)

OP, Bleach & HxH raw scans are out but where is naruto raw scan?


----------



## Orochibuto (Feb 15, 2012)

maupp said:


> sasuke has truly gone insane...him saying naruto isnt a konoha shinobi is insanity from his part...he doesnt sympatise w/ neither konoha or naruto...his thoughts just dnt make sense whatsoever........also
> 
> karin



It seems too much hatred isnt good for your briancells.

Karin, Im not mad at you, Im disappointed


----------



## Addy (Feb 15, 2012)

itachi and mentionibg oro makes this chapter the best


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 15, 2012)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> So chapter is about Sauce having gay fantasies about Naruto and his brother


On the contrary, it is about Sasuke hating Naruto.

I wonder how long it will take before the feeling is mutual?


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Feb 15, 2012)

about true strength.....
according to databook............


> Caption (pane 3): *Sasuke’s words* and the memory of Haku…it is these that have Naruto understand what it means to be truly strong.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Feb 15, 2012)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> So chapter is about Sauce having gay fantasies about Naruto and his brother



People leave Sauce alone, i mean it  :insert chris chrocker gif


----------



## maupp (Feb 15, 2012)

oh i just wana say sorry for the (giogio) i've been adding on my post, i didnt know it's was restricetd...but still

karin


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Feb 15, 2012)




----------



## Ofkinheimer (Feb 15, 2012)

Damn, it looks like we are going to have a super exhausted, practically close to death Naruto fighting a 100% Sasuke. 

Call me silly, but I'm practically squealing that Kishi hasn't completely forgotten Team Hebi and has given them a plot line to follow.

Oh and how gangsta is Oro?  The guys is dead yet it is still his plots, associations and interferences that are mostly driving developments in the Manga.  G.O.A.T


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 15, 2012)

vered said:


> thing is the way its written makes it sounds that sasuke reason for going to kill naruto is him not being a true konoha ninja or not knowing what true strength is which was the sentence before that.
> we've seen what sasuke reasoning for going after naruto was before the EMS surgery.he wanted to erase Naruto for everything that he stood for.
> but now based on the spoilers his reasoning has perhaps changed drastically.


yeah, either way its going to be a change of mind compared to the state that he was before.


before he said that he wanted to crush naruto and everything he stood for, but now the only thing that makes sense with what he is saying is that he is starting to go back on his word, the you are not a konoha ninja would be a good thing coming from him, since it did look like that when he said  "crush everything that he stands for" he included konoha.

thats why i am imagining that the i will kill you comes after he fights against what he just thought of naruto.


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Feb 15, 2012)

How is the fuck is Tobi communicating to Zetsu, while fighting Naruto?

Talk about multi tasking. 

Lol Madara trying to get back up..... perhaps?


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Feb 15, 2012)

Suigetsu will end up as final villain, just watch


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Feb 15, 2012)

Hopefully NaruKarin is endgame...


----------



## maupp (Feb 15, 2012)

sasuke hatred made him lose his mind, the dude isnt thinking right anymore, we should start calling sasuke the insane as his new nickname....also i cant resist to the temptation:

karin


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Feb 15, 2012)

Does anyone seriously still believes that a joke character like Sasuke will end up as FV ?


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 15, 2012)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> Wow..... How are we supposed to understand Sasuke, if he's speaking an code?(Must resist the :giogi0)
> 
> Seems like revenge has diminished his ability to communicate with the reader properly.



im just imagining a way where things would make some sense, but i think that we will need the manga pages to understand it completly.


----------



## Orochibuto (Feb 15, 2012)

I have to ask Kishi if there is a physical law in Narutoverse that makes women incompatible with diginity.


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Feb 15, 2012)

calimike said:


> OP, Bleach & HxH raw scans are out but where is naruto raw scan?



where are those raws at?


----------



## maupp (Feb 15, 2012)

MEIzukage said:


>


----------



## atenzor (Feb 15, 2012)

tobi using telepathy, he is:


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 15, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> I have to ask Kishi if there is a physical law in Narutoverse that makes women incompatible with diginity.


I have to ask Tazmo if there is a physical law on the forum that makes members bash women so much.


----------



## rubberguy (Feb 15, 2012)

Kishi is getting there.


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Feb 15, 2012)

Golden Circle said:


> Amaretti
> 
> 
> 
> *Tobi must be standing still.*





How Kind Naruto is, to allow Tobi to utilize his phone a friend life line....

Sasuke is Boss....

Tobi is standing on top of the outer path, but he still decides to call a Uchiha????

Much like Ghost Busters.


----------



## Lovely (Feb 15, 2012)

maupp, you're asking for a ban.


----------



## Orochibuto (Feb 15, 2012)

maupp said:


>



Kishi: Women with dignity in my manga? Fuck no


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 15, 2012)

atenzor said:


> tobi using telepathy, he is:


Sahasrahla is more win than Tobi.

Comparison doesn't work.


----------



## maupp (Feb 15, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> I have to ask Kishi if there is a physical law in Narutoverse that makes women incompatible with diginity.


i think im getting close to calling kishi a sexist....also

karin


----------



## Csdabest (Feb 15, 2012)

Alright. I guess Taka. Is reforming. Karin escaping. Sasuke not thinking straight. Juugo and Suigetsu finding scrolls to help influence the war. Akatasuki  Lost. Taka is taking over shit I guess. Kishi said Sasuke will be making alot of moves. I guess those moves will be with Taka.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Feb 15, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> I have to ask Kishi if there is a physical law in Narutoverse that makes women incompatible with diginity.



This just prooves that Kishimoto is a wifebeater in real life and his moto is "Know your place in the kitchen, weemen "


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 15, 2012)

maupp said:


> i think im getting close to calling kishi a sexist


I think I'm close to calling the forum sexist.

Funfact: Naruto fans on da aren't anywhere near as sexist as this board.


----------



## atenzor (Feb 15, 2012)




----------



## vered (Feb 15, 2012)

?_Camorra_? said:


> Does anyone seriously still believes that a joke character like Sasuke will end up as FV ?



it depends on the meaning of his words.
if its  how jeanne sees it than probably no.
however if its the other twisted logic way that can be interpreted with this sentence than his chances of being final villlan are rising.


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Feb 15, 2012)

Ofkinheimer said:


> Damn, it looks like we are going to have a super exhausted, practically close to death Naruto fighting a 100% Sasuke.
> 
> Call me silly, but I'm practically squealing that Kishi hasn't completely forgotten Team Hebi and has given them a plot line to follow.
> 
> *Oh and how gangsta is Oro?  The guys is dead yet it is still his plots, associations and interferences that are mostly driving developments in the Manga.  G.O.A.T *



Replace Oro with Rikudou Sennin, it is every1's desire to acquire Rikudou's power, that is driving developments in the manga.  

Oh and Oro is gonna return and gain the rinnegan, he'll be the godaime Rikudou.


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Feb 15, 2012)

Lovely said:


> maupp, you're asking for a ban.



 do eeeet!


----------



## maupp (Feb 15, 2012)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> How Kind Naruto is, to allow Tobi to utilize his phone a friend life line....
> 
> Sasuke is Boss....
> 
> ...


how kind tobi is, to allow naruto to phone and talk to the bijuus, laugh, make jokes about ramen and kissing,...
naruto was in front of tobi but still decide to have a chat w/ the bijuus???

karin


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 15, 2012)

vered said:


> it depends on the meaning of his words.
> if its  how jeanne sees it than probably no.
> however if its the other twisted logic way that can be interpreted with this sentence than his chances of being final villlan are rising.


there is a fine line between starting to think straight and going completly insane in these comments


----------



## maupp (Feb 15, 2012)

Lovely said:


> maupp, you're asking for a ban.


sorry dude, i just can't help it...this is all karin fault


----------



## Csdabest (Feb 15, 2012)

I hope Sasuke is using his Susano-o in a unique way. If not im going to be pissed. Hopefully it just him getting use to it and he will break out new stuff later.


----------



## mayumi (Feb 15, 2012)

lolz, sasuke got even more stupid with itachi's eyes. good going itachi and who the hell is sasuke to decide if naruto isn't konoha's ninja. he wants to be the bloody hokage. unless this is twisted sasuke thinking.

give me back my naruto vs tobi or heck even madara. i just can't stand stupid sasuke.


----------



## Csdabest (Feb 15, 2012)

Next Chapter. Sasuke Declares the Sky isnt Blue.


----------



## Orochibuto (Feb 15, 2012)

?_Camorra_? said:


> This just prooves that Kishimoto is a wifebeater in real life and his moto is "Know your place in the kitchen, weemen "



I said to an Itachifan that Itachi beating Rikudou Sennin in a fight was the most ridiculously impossible thing....... I do apologize to that fan.

A woman in Naruto giving Sasuke a slap is the most ridiculously impossible thing


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Feb 15, 2012)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> How Kind Naruto is, to allow Tobi to utilize his phone a friend life line....
> 
> Sasuke is Boss....
> 
> ...



Are you implying Tobi himself isn't an uchiha? 

Who u gonna call? OOH CHIAS


----------



## rubberguy (Feb 15, 2012)

What did tobi gave sasuke to snif cous it is working.


----------



## Orochibuto (Feb 15, 2012)

The Karin shit, the carnage apparently being the zetsu fodder, Naruto vs Tobi completely overlooked, Sasuke declaring Naruto isnt a Konoha nin.

As I am getting sleepy I cant help to thing Im dreaming this shit.


----------



## Neomaster121 (Feb 15, 2012)

Csdabest said:


> Next Chapter. Sasuke Declares the Sky isnt Blue.



but techniqually

in a normal day to day manga chapter...

everything is black and white


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 15, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> A woman in Naruto giving Sasuke a slap is the most ridiculously impossible thing


That's why it's going to happen.

Enjoy your character expectations.





rubberguy said:


> What did tobi gave sasuke to snif cous it is working.


I want some of that.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 15, 2012)

Rokudaime Sennin ? said:


> Replace Oro with Rikudou Sennin, it is every1's desire to acquire Rikudou's power, that is driving developments in the manga.
> 
> *Oh and Oro is gonna return and gain the rinnegan, he'll be the godaime Rikudou.*



Pretty sure Nagato, Tobi, and Madara beat him to that. And two of them are on the playing field.

Getting the Rinnegan and/or becoming the Rikudou isn't even noteworthy anymore considering how many people are doing it. All the villains did it. Now all the heroes are doing it.


----------



## Kαrin (Feb 15, 2012)

Link removed

IT'S OUT.


----------



## Illairen (Feb 15, 2012)

Kαrin said:


> Link removed
> 
> IT'S OUT.



Karin


----------



## Orochibuto (Feb 15, 2012)

I almost vomited upon seeing the first panel of the chapter, its looks way worse in panel that in the spoiler


----------



## Csdabest (Feb 15, 2012)

I have the feeling Sasuke is going to kill Tobi if he makes it to that battlefeild. Tobi is about to get Orochimarued.


----------



## MS81 (Feb 15, 2012)

sagroth said:


> How has atenzor not been banned yet?



He's an undercover mod...lol B.O.T. I hope the scroll Suigetsu found will be a new jutsu we havent seen.


----------



## jacamo (Feb 15, 2012)

it appears Karin enjoys the rough sex 



Rokudaime Sennin ? said:


> where are those raws at?



HOPEFULLY people will have the sense to NOT tell you in public, otherwise those sites would be targeted and eventually taken down

if you look around long enough, you should find many


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Feb 15, 2012)

Rokudaime Sennin ? said:


> Are you implying Tobi himself isn't an uchiha?
> 
> Who u gonna call? OOH CHIAS





Nah, he just wants to reassure himself by requesting assistance from the BOSS.

Why is Sasuke the BOSS?

Sasuke was doing this

While his Forces was being sent to the battle field.

Do you not see Madara informing the BOSS, on the status of his army.

"White Zetsu: ?It?s war. Defeat Killer Bee and Uzumaki Naruto. Our forces are rapidly diminishing."

Lets just say BOSS Sasuke isn't pleased.


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Feb 15, 2012)

I take back all the Giogio on Karin..


----------



## vered (Feb 15, 2012)

translation sucks we need a better one.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 15, 2012)

And  at everyone who was bitching about Karin.

Icegaze and I were right.


----------



## calimike (Feb 15, 2012)

Naruto 574 is trending worldwide for last 30 minutes before gone from tweet


----------



## Taijukage (Feb 15, 2012)

> Kabuto's challenge.
> 
> cut to.
> secluded mountain base.
> ...


wtf? i was right? well sort of lol.


----------



## falconzx (Feb 15, 2012)

Where is the page that Sasuke says Naruto is not a Konoha ? ::


----------



## auem (Feb 15, 2012)

we need another trans... sasuke's exam words need to be verified with a raw..


----------



## Gabe (Feb 15, 2012)

Csdabest said:


> I have the feeling Sasuke is going to kill Tobi if he makes it to that battlefeild. Tobi is about to get Orochimarued.



so tobi will be in really bad shape and near death and then sasuke will do the same he did to oro.


----------



## takL (Feb 15, 2012)

i guess on the the scroll is oros studies on sharinngan-rinnegan thingie
sasukes expression after burning zetsu reminds me of kabuto's.


----------



## Grimbold (Feb 15, 2012)

Oh Kishi...you and your flashbacks...

I can't wait to see Naruto vs Sasuke round 2 with all the flashbacks that we already saw on round 1


----------



## takL (Feb 15, 2012)

ohanas script says
sasuke: i shall set myself to where you(naruto) are as well. ....to cut you off!!

sasuke: …every sight im burning into these eyes of brother's will….end up being a hateful…sad and heavy one….but thats a right thing to do…..watch me brother….


----------



## Klue (Feb 15, 2012)

If that scroll contains Orochimaru's notes on the Sharingan transforming into the Rinnegan, I wonder what portion of that scroll lead Suigetsu to believe, they could now take hold of the entire war?


----------



## Octavian (Feb 15, 2012)

Klue said:


> If that scroll contains Orochimaru's notes on the Shairngan transforming into the Rinnegan, I wonder what portion of that scroll lead Suigetsu to believe, they could now take hold of the entire war?



*if* the secret is the evolution of the sharingan, then suigetsu probably intends for sasuke to obtain rinnegan and then use sasuke's power to further taka.little does suigetsu know that sasuke couldn't care less about taka


----------



## auem (Feb 15, 2012)

takL said:


> ohanas script says
> sasuke: i shall set myself to where you(naruto) are as well. ....to cut you off!!
> 
> *sasuke: ?every sight im burning into these eyes of brother's will?.end up being a hateful?sad and heavy one?.but thats a right thing to do?..watch me brother?*.



that's really poetic!..

can you confirm if sasuke said 'you are not a true shinobi of konoha'....?


----------



## takL (Feb 15, 2012)

auem said:


> that's really poetic!..
> 
> can you confirm if sasuke said 'you are not a true shinobi of konoha'....?




he says 'you arnt  shinobis of konoha' about white zetsu so that killing whitezetsus isnt breaking his agreement with naruto.


----------



## auem (Feb 15, 2012)

ok..now i get it..


----------



## RWB (Feb 15, 2012)

Karin fooling the guards was hilarious.


----------



## Samochan (Feb 17, 2012)

Klue said:


> If that scroll contains Orochimaru's notes on the Shairngan transforming into the Rinnegan, I wonder what portion of that scroll lead Suigetsu to believe, they could now take hold of the entire war?



Perhaps the scroll is not about how to obtain rinnegan...

But how a sharingan user can control the bijuu, which have quite an impact on this war and which Sasuke doesn't yet know how to do, unlike Tobi and Madara.


----------



## VWFringe (Feb 18, 2012)

I apologize, but didn't read the entire thread, but enough to see no one jumping up and down to state what I thought of 574, that it read quite differently from any other chapter I can remember, the phrasing and story-line seemed juvenile and just wrong...then I read another translation and got my warm fuzzy back again, whew, is self-hypnosis a part of enjoying this manga?

I mean, are all of the chapters kind of like this, and I've just been able to over-look the gafs?  Or, is it all just relative, in how they language what's going on?

I was really worried the story had been turned over to a third grader.  Now I'm worried I just have to see good grammar in order to avoid excessive judgements running thru my head, am I being too critical?


----------



## Sniffers (Feb 18, 2012)

Klue said:


> If that scroll contains Orochimaru's notes on the Shairngan transforming into the Rinnegan, I wonder what portion of that scroll lead Suigetsu to believe, they could now take hold of the entire war?


Yeah, especially since 'Akatsuki' side already have 3 Rinnegan users. Would bringing in a fourth Rinnegan users really change the tide of the war? Besides Sasuke getting Rinnegan too would be lame. Hopefully it's something entirely new.


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 18, 2012)

ah if sasuke get rinnegan, he will be the one to get the next stage


----------



## vered (Feb 18, 2012)

Sniffers said:


> Yeah, especially since 'Akatsuki' side already have 3 Rinnegan users. Would bringing in a fourth Rinnegan users really change the tide of the war? Besides Sasuke getting Rinnegan too would be lame. Hopefully it's something entirely new.



you mean one questionable Rinnegan user aka Tobi.
Nagato was quickly taken from the equation by kishi and the only one who has really been using the Rinnegan was edo madara but he's gone off panel right at the start.Oh and perhaps now Tobi as well but he went off panel as well how convenient 
and since technically we are talking about one set of eyes being used by 3 characters when only one of them is the real user(Madara),than Sasuke assuming he gets them will be considered the second Rinnegan user after Madara himself(and third after RS).
anyway Sasuke and the Rinnegan and perhaps beyond is only a matter of time at this point.


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 18, 2012)

i am interested in how sasuke would mix his fighting style with rinnegan, it has potential


rinnegan might give opening for some great strategies if used right


----------



## vered (Feb 19, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> i am interested in how sasuke would mix his fighting style with rinnegan, it has potential
> 
> 
> rinnegan might give opening for some great strategies if used right



shinra tensei/banshu tennin in my opinion has the most potential with sasuke fighting style.with this power kishi can potentially create Sasuke's  most strategically impressive fights since the Deidata-Sasuke fight and Itachi-Sasuke fight. think of precision gravity control and the flexibility it can provide


----------



## takL (Feb 19, 2012)

Suigetsu doesnt know edos and what are going on in the war yet. 
He says 
"eh…!? this is…
Does it mean orochimaru was thinking of (doing) such a thing!?
(/Orochimaru was thinking this far!?)"

"If so…
Isnt this *data(/document)* something that may even affect/sway the ongoing war?!"

and a correction  :the raw  says


> sasuke: i shall set myself to where you(naruto) are as well. ....to cut you off!!
> sasuke: …every sight im burning into these eyes of brother's will….end up being a *cruel*…sad and heavy one….but thats a right thing to do…..watch me brother….



to me the chapter is about 'to cut' .
karin suigetu and sasuke tell how they have to 'cut off' someone/whatever/everyone.


----------



## auem (Feb 19, 2012)

hmm..so if we take suigetsu's words in a different way,then it seems what he is talking about has already happened...with the help of edos,someone(here kabuto) has already changed the course of the war planned otherwise...then the scroll is for no serious further consequence...

sasuke's words prove that deep down he is hating his own chosen path..


----------



## auem (Feb 19, 2012)

a better scan quality,but trans seems that of Geg's...thanks to tkrout to give the link in translation segments..

Link removed


----------



## takL (Feb 19, 2012)

auem said:


> hmm..so if we take suigetsu's words in a different way,then it seems what he is talking about has already happened...with the help of edos,someone(here kabuto) has already changed the course of the war planned otherwise...then the scroll is for no serious further consequence...
> 
> sasuke's words prove that deep down he is hating his own chosen path..



i feel so too. it saddens me that hes decided not to allow himself any happy, pretty sights forever. this guy wants no future for himself at the age of 16.

about the scrpll well it can be taken that way as well but i think the data is about the sharingan-rinnegan thingie. and there must be more to it. 

overall its a well constructed chap.


----------

